# Finde Diablo 3 langweilig



## The Bang (9. März 2012)

!!!HINWEIS!!!

Auf Seite 8 gibt es mein Fazit. Alle meine Kritikpunkte und auch Positiven Aspekte werden da erwähnt.

Hi alle zusammen ich finde Diablo 3 nachdem was ich gesehen habe extrem eintönig und langweilig. Ich beziehe mich auf unzählige Videos aber vorallem in seinen Videos http://www.youtube.c...=3&feature=plcp und auch meinen erfahrungen die ich bei der Gamescom gesammelt habe. 

Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich gespielt und auch unzählige klone wie zb Titan Quest, Sacred, Torchlight,Dungeon Siege. Ich war von diesen Spielen allen gelangweilt bis auf eines Diablo 1 so alt es auch ist es hatte einfach das besondere dieses Düstere der Sound alles hat gestimmt. Nennt mich einen Nostalgiker. 

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen ich überlege mir ganz genau was ich Spiele und was nicht! Das letze Spiel was mich absolut begeistert hat war Demons Souls und Dark Souls auf der PS3. Ich bin errlich gesagt von Blizzard entäuscht das man ein Spiel entwickelt was auch von der Grafik nicht unbedingt schön anzusehen ist desweiteren find ich die inzenierung mehr als schwach. Ich bin verwöhnt von God of War, Darksiders, Zelda und vielen mehr. Warum sollte ich Diablo 3 Spielen ? Eigentlich hab ich mich das jetzt seit ankündigung gefragt. Die mittlerweile ihr Endstadium erreicht.

Ich finde Diablo 3 mangelt es an Atmospähre es wirkt alles leblos es fängt bei der Stadt an wo die Npcs einfach nur lieblos rumstehen und endet bei den Gegnern die so gut wie keine Boss Mechaniken aufweisen. Einfach draufhauen und gut ist. Errlich gesagt wenn ich zum vergleich Guild Wars 2 mir anschaue finde ich Diablo 3 dagegen eine Schlaf Tablette.

Warum wird Diablo 3 so gehypt und ein Guild Wars 2 zb nicht ?


!!!HINWEIS!!!

Auf Seite 8 gibt es mein Fazit. Alle meine Kritikpunkte und auch Positiven Aspekte werden da erwähnt.


----------



## Girderia (9. März 2012)

Ich frage mich auch warum so viele Äpfel mögen, dabei schmeckt Käsekuchen doch fast besser als Pizza.


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Diablo ist (und war schon immer) ein Grinder-Spiel. Man killt Monster, levelt und sammelt Equipment. DAS ist genau das, das den Spielern, die das spielen, so gefällt. Wenn Du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst kann ich Dir nur sagen: Viele Leute mögen Fussball, ich nicht. Das ist genau das selbe Prinzip.
Das Spielprinzip von Diablo ist extrem simpel, aber genau dieses simple Prinzip bewirkt wunderbar, dass man das Spiel immer und immer wieder spielen kann. Ich hab erst letzte Woche wiedermal Diablo 2 gezockt und war begeistert.

Warum wird denn Guild Wrs 2 nicht gehyped? Nunja, es ist ein komplett anderes Spielprinzip. Wie Girderia bereits geschrieben hat, vergleichst Du hier zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge miteinander, die man schlichtweg nicht vergleichen kann. Der Grund, warum Guild Wars 2 nicht so sehr gehyped wird liegt vermutlich darin, das Guild Wars 1 mies war. Guild Wars 1 wurde hauptsächlich darum gespielt, weils keine Abo-Kosten hatte und dazu ein halbwegs vernünftiges MMO war. Aber der Langzeit-Spielspass-Faktor war einfach nicht wahnsinnig toll. Daher schliesst man von Guild Wars 1 auf Guild Wars 2 und geht davon aus, dass es aufs Selbe rauslaufen wird.

Da aber Diablo 2 fantastisch war (gemäss seinem eignen Spielprinzip), schliesst man von Diablo 2 eben auch drauf, dass Diablo 3 fantastisch wird. Vor allem aber halt auch, weil Blizzard dahinter steht (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt sagen muss, dass Blizzards Spiele letztens recht an Spielspass eingebusst haben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2012)

Ich hatte in jeder Phase der Beta (Demo ) bisher irre Spaß und die Zeit vergessen. Mit der Zeit lutscht sich der Akt halt natürlich aus, aber die Suche nach Items, die man vorher noch nicht gesehen hat, ist schon ungemein motivierend.

@Davatar: *Zähl* ich nehme fünfzehn ZAM .. *g*


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin errlich gesagt von Blizzard entäuscht das man ein Spiel entwickelt was auch von der Grafik nicht unbedingt schön anzusehen ist desweiteren find ich die inzenierung mehr als schwach. Ich bin verwöhnt von God of War, Darksiders, Zelda und vielen mehr.



Grafik und Inszenierung von Zelda. Also die hässliche Wii Grafik mit den Matschi Texturen und der fehlenden Sprachausgabe? 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, mich sprechen die meisten Blizzard Spiele auch nicht an aber den Teil fand ich niedlich.


----------



## The Bang (10. März 2012)

Trotzdem versprühen die Figuren in Zelda mehr leben als meiner meinung nach in Diablo 3 durch kommt. Ich erwähne mal hier die Begleiterin in Zelda Twillight Princess zb Midna  auch ohne großartige Sprachausgabe. Ich mein worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich was denkt sich Blizzard ? Es gibt im Jahr 2012 sowas von guten Alternativen zu Diablo 3 oder sogar jetzt gibt es bessere Alternativen. 

Was mich eigentlich stört ist das Blizzard sich aussruht auf seine Lorbeeren. Blizzard war eigentlich damals immer für innovationen offen jetzt ist man einfach nur noch kommerziell man streicht gameplay elemente man führt ein Echtgeld Auktionshaus ein um daran sich dumm und dämmlich zu verdienen.

Es wird null an das Spiel selbst gedacht an den Spass an diese aha momente an die momente zb. in Diablo 1 als butcher da auf einen zugekommen ist und man vor panik ^^ an die Decke hätte springen können. Diablo 3 wirkt einfach für mich lieblos mag sein das sich das noch ändern mag wenn ich mal das Fertige Spiel sehe aber im moment bin ich schwer entäuscht! Ich hab mehr erwartet.


----------



## Mottenkugel (10. März 2012)

wenn du die asia kacke mehr magst,wegen der grafik und so,dann zogge das.diablo ist einfach kult.wer es mag soll sich freuen,wer net soll pokemon zoggen.
wenn dumich fragst,ich zogge diablo3 auch mit nem knüppel komplett durch,einfach nur wegen dem feeling.
ich habe diablo 1&2 gezoggt,mit begeisterung und ich werde diablo3 zoggen,mit begeisterung.ich zogge immo mit der beta und für mich,ich betone nur für mich,ist es der hammer.
diablo3 fängt da an,wo diablo2 aufhört.und genau das habe ich mir so forgestellt.
grafik hin oder her,ICH WILL DIABLO 3 und zwar JETZT!!!!
und mal ehrlich,wer games von xbox oder wii hier vergleichen will,also bitte,nicht die kinder-dattelkiste incl. pokemon mit pc games vergleichen.

Diablo ist kult und wer darauf steht,der knabbert schon am keyboard und kann es kaum erwarten,bis das game auf der platte ist.


----------



## Arosk (10. März 2012)

Was erwartest du bitte? Dir hat keines der Hack N' Slay Spiele gefallen die es gibt bis auf eines und jetzt erwartest du das dir eines gefällt?


----------



## The Bang (10. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was erwartest du bitte? Dir hat keines der Hack N' Slay Spiele gefallen die es gibt bis auf eines und jetzt erwartest du das dir eines gefällt?





Ja genau das erwarte ich! Ich bin absolut !!!kein!!! Fan von Echtzeitstrategie aber Starcraft1/broodwar/Starcraft 2 waren der Oberhammer. 

Warum ? Weil das Gameplay Super geil war in Starcraft oder auch Starcraft 2 die Missionen waren alle abwechslungsreich einfach der Wahnsinn deswegen habe ich auch die Starcraft 2 CE hier stehen. 

Ja und dieses Spiel ist auch von Blizzard. Ich erwarte einfach mehr genauso eine Verbesserung wie in Starcraft 2 im vergleich zu Starcraft 1 genauso erwarte ich das in Diablo 3 ich mein ich hab nicht das Fertige Spiel gesehen aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe im vergleich zu Starcraft 2 damals hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen es war zu eintönig.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2012)

Warum sich über ungelegte Eier aufregen? warte doch einfach bis nach dem Release, dann kannst du dich ja immernoch entscheiden, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Ich zum Beispiel liebe das Genre finde aber Diablo 1 und 2 eher einigermaßen okay und werde mir Diablo 3 definitiv NICHT kaufen. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und die Spiele werden ja nach Release in der Regel nicht schlechter, sondern günstiger. Also abwarten und Tee trinken (wenn man Tee mag) würde ich empfehlen. 
Und immer von der guten Seite sehen: Entweder hast du ein neues Spiel, dass dir gefällt/gefallen könnte, oder das Geld gespart.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ja genau das erwarte ich! Ich bin absolut !!!kein!!! Fan von Echtzeitstrategie aber Starcraft1/broodwar/Starcraft 2 waren der Oberhammer.
> 
> Warum ? Weil das Gameplay Super geil war in Starcraft oder auch Starcraft 2 die Missionen waren alle abwechslungsreich einfach der Wahnsinn deswegen habe ich auch die Starcraft 2 CE hier stehen.
> 
> Ja und dieses Spiel ist auch von Blizzard. Ich erwarte einfach mehr genauso eine Verbesserung wie in Starcraft 2 im vergleich zu Starcraft 1 genauso erwarte ich das in Diablo 3 ich mein ich hab nicht das Fertige Spiel gesehen aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe im vergleich zu Starcraft 2 damals hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen es war zu eintönig.


Eine Verbesserung wie in Starcraft 2? Ist das Dein Ernst? Starcraft 2 ist nichts Anderes als Starcraft 1 mit aufgemotzter Grafik. Das ist genau das, was die Spieler wollten und bekamen. Genau das Selbe wirds bei Diablo 3. Diablo 3 wird Diablo 2 mit aufgemotzter Grafik sein. Genau das wollen die Spieler und genau das bekommen die Spieler.
Starcraft war weniger wegen der (zugegebenermassen guten) Kampagne so beliebt sondern wegen der Ausgeglichenheit der 3 Rassen, dies sonst so in keinem anderen Strategiespiel gibt und vor allem wegen dem tollen Multiplayer.

Ein Hack'n'Slay braucht einfach keine wahnsinnig tollen, innovativen RP-Elemente, Quests und Charaktere. Ein Hack'n'Slay braucht in erster Linie eine grosse Palette an Fähigkeiten/Talenten, haufenweise Monster zum schnetzeln und ein gigantisches Arsenal an Equipment, das man sammeln möchte. Das ist ja genau der Punkt an nem Hack'n'Slay, die Banalität, die Einfachheit, das simple Spielprinzip. Niemand wird Diablo 3 wegen der tollen Story oder den ausgeklügelten Quests spielen wollen, sondern um Monster zu schnetzeln und Equip zu sammeln.

Noch ne Frage am Rande: Hast Du überhaupt mal andere Hack'n'Slays als Diablo 1 oder 2 gespielt? Ragnarok Online, Torchlight, Darkstone, Nox, um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Bei all diesen Spielen gings nur ums schnetzeln und sammeln (wobei Ragnarok Online lustigerweise oft als MMORPG bezeichnet wurde...kann ich nicht nachvollziehn, aber egal). Story und Tiefe standen im Hintergrund, das wollte und brauchte man nicht. Genauso ists bei Diablo 3. Das ist einfach ein eigene Genre, die einen mögens, die andern nicht.


----------



## Mauricius (13. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Niemand wird Diablo 3 wegen der tollen Story oder den ausgeklügelten Quests spielen wollen, sondern um Monster zu schnetzeln und Equip zu sammeln.



was die story angeht solltest du nur für dich sprechen, mich interessiert sie (beim ersten mal spielen) nämlich schon. und wer weiß, vielleicht bietet d3 ja doch an einem bestimmten punkt eine interessante story die man immer wieder erleben möchte - kann man alles noch nicht wissen.

aber allgemein gesehen hast du schon recht. ist d3 erstmal durchgespielt und die story erlebt, geht es nur noch ums schnetzeln und farmen.


bei mir ist die CE schon seit monaten vorbestellt und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern. d3 ist eines der wenigen spiele wo ich endlich mal wieder sagen kann "ein spiel auf das ich schon lange gewartet habe!". wobei blizzard aber ruhig mehr mobs auf einmal auf den spieler hetzen könnte!


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Niemand wird Diablo 3 wegen der tollen Story oder den ausgeklügelten Quests spielen wollen, sondern um Monster zu schnetzeln und Equip zu sammeln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann ist mein Name "Niemand".


----------



## Cantharion (14. März 2012)

Ich spiele D3 auch nur um mit freunden eine Abwechslung von Shootern zu bekommen.
Zusammen mit TS irgendwelche Dungeons clearen ist bestimmt eine spaßige Abwechslung.


----------



## Karvon (22. März 2012)

Wurde auch in die Beta eingeladen und bin nicht unbedingt enttäuscht aber bei dem Hype habe ich mehr erwartet =)

Habe mir vorhin Videos angeguckt von I am alive und könnte mich in den Hintern beissen, weil ich keine XBox habe..äähhh off topic =)


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (24. März 2012)

The schrieb:


> Es gibt im Jahr 2012 sowas von guten Alternativen zu Diablo 3 oder sogar jetzt gibt es bessere Alternativen.
> 
> Was mich eigentlich stört ist das Blizzard sich aussruht auf seine Lorbeeren.



Alternativen zu Diablo 3? Welche? Die einzigen Hack&Slay-RPGs, die mir einfallen, welche ich tatsächlich (hätte ich kein Internet) wieder ausgraben würde, sind Titan Quest und Diablo 1. Dungeon Siege 3 war auch noch ganz nett, da war es aber mit dem Wiederspiel/Neustart-Wert etwas arg mau.

Spiele wie WOW, Guildwars, Kotor, etc. sind für mich keine Alternativen zu D3, da es ein anderes Genre ist.

Baldur´s Gate und Co. sind wiederum keine Hack&Slays, unabhängig davon, dass es hervorragende RPGs waren.

Für mich gibt es, selbst wenn man alles aus dieser Richtung ganz grob unter "Rollenspiel" zusammenfassen würde also lediglich Alternativen aus der älteren Vergangenheit.

Skyrim und Amalur sind wiederum zwei aktuelle Titel, die mir sehr viel Spass machen, aber die haben keine ISO-Ansicht und damit ebenfalls für mich keine Berechtigung als D3-Alternative zu dienen.


Und was die Lorbeeren angeht: Nun ja, verdient würde ich mal sagen. ;-) ... Ausruhen? eher nicht. Da sollte man mal einen Blick auf Romeros Daikatana werfen. DER hat gemeint, er kann sich auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen und ein mittelmäßig bis unterirdisches Produkt abliefern.


"Dann ist mein Name "Niemand"." - /sign.

Würde mir die Story (Grundidee des Settings) nicht gefallen, würde ich auch ein H&S nie spielen.


----------



## The Bang (26. März 2012)

Es ist nicht nur das gameplay sondern der Zeitaufwand der damit verbunden ist. Wenn man zb. auch gerne andere games Spielt fragt man sich schon was bietet mir Diablo 3 damit ich es Spiele und meine Zeit damit verbringe. Zb. Bei Demons Souls oder Dark Souls habe ich keine minute bereut es war fesselnd eigentlich  hätte ich Diablo 3 gerne in diesem gewand gehabt vom setting. Ich kann schlechte Grafik verschmerzen wenn andere Elemente stimmen aber irgendwie springt der funke noch nicht auf mich über. Eben gerade habe ich mir mal die Videos aus Guild Wars 2 angeschaut hier auf buffed oder gamestar und war total begeistert von vorne rein. Wahrscheinlich werde ich erstmal die Reviews abwarten mit Diablo 3


----------



## Davatar (27. März 2012)

Die Frage ist halt echt, ob Du diesen Equip-Sammlertrieb hast oder nicht. Wenn nicht, ist das Spiel vermutlich nichts für Dich. Das ist, wie wenn man sich zum Ziel nimmt, alle 151 Pokémon zu sammeln oder alle Feen in Zanzarah. Vermutlich ists auch was Ähnliches, wie wenn man alle Erfolge in nem Spiel holen will. Obwohl ich nie so richtig verstanden habe, was an Erfolgen spannend sein soll, geh ich schwer davon aus, dass das auch was mit diesem "Sammlertrieb" zu tun hat, der einem innerlich irgendwie anspornt, sowas durchzuziehn.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Leuten fand ich persönlich übrigens das Leveln eines Charakters in allen Spielen immer der spannendste Teil und die Spiele verloren für mich oft den Reiz, wenn das Leveln durch war.

Letztendlich ist das Schöne an den Computerspielen doch, dass die Auswahl so gross ist, dass man ruhig auch mal was müllig finden kann, was der Masse gefällt und es dann halt einfach nicht kauft


----------



## The Bang (4. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O91c56Vjy4Y

Hier sieht man nochmal sehr schön im allgemeinen das Game und die Atmosphäre.

Das einzig positive was ich da herausnehmen kann ist das die belanglosen Kämpfe gegen die mobs mit vorgelesenen Story Texten etwas angenehmer sind so bekommt man wenigstens etwas von der Spielwelt mit auf der man sich ohne anspruch durch metzelt.

Ich mag sehr gerne Spiele wo man auch Sets sammelt nur sollte ein gewisser anspruch bei den Kämpfen schon da sein.


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2012)

Meine Gedanken zu dem von Dir geposteten Video:

Dass das Spiel am Anfang nicht sonderlich schwer ist, dürfte klar sein. Diablo hatte bisher ja auch immer 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich finde, die Atmosphäre kommt recht gut rüber, mindestens so gut wie in Diablo 1 und wesentlich besser als in Diablo 2. Bei 45:30 sieht man ja, wie sehr die Kämpfe abgehen können, wenn da mal so richtig was zusammen kommt. Dass die ersten paar Levels eher simpel sind, ist normal, das ist bei jedem Hack & Slay der Fall. Der Anspruch kommt halt erst in den höheren Stufen und vor allem den anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden - also ich geh zumindest davon aus.


----------



## floppydrive (4. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O91c56Vjy4Y
> 
> Hier sieht man nochmal sehr schön im allgemeinen das Game und die Atmosphäre.
> 
> ...




Du kennst keinen anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad, du kennst keinen anderen Akt als den ersten du weißt nicht wie sich das später entwickelt und deswegen ist D3 langweilig, oh bitte geh weg


----------



## The Bang (4. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du kennst keinen anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad, du kennst keinen anderen Akt als den ersten du weißt nicht wie sich das später entwickelt und deswegen ist D3 langweilig, oh bitte geh weg



Ne ich kenne aber 24 Jahre Spiele Geschichte und ich weiß was ich will. Ein anspruchsvolles Spiel was eine bessere präsentation verdient. Blizzard hat eigentlich meine sympathie den in sachen Lore macht den Jungs keiner was vor das finde ich in Diablo 3 gelungen mit den vorgelesenen Schriftrollen zb. Aber eine Spielwelt muss leben und mich fesseln Sie muss das gewisse etwas haben. Wenn ich aber mir meine Gamescom erfahrung und die Beta dinge nochmal genauer anschaue habe ich zweifel. 

Ich hab mich auf Diablo 3 gefreut weil ich erwartet habe es kommt ein knaller. 
Entäuschung 1. Grafik oh no im Jahre 2012 dann auch noch Comic look oh no
 	2. Ehm leblose npcs mit langweiligen Quest präsentation ne ne
 	3. Hmm eine gestrichen liste intressant was treibt eigentlich Blizzard will man Spieler hinhalten ?
 	4. Oh ein Echtgeld Auktionshaus. Ja ne ist klar das meinen die doch nicht ernst ?
 	5. Ehm Diablo 3 ohne Amazone ohne nekro kein schurke sag ma gehts noch ?
 	Ich erwarte alle klassen die es jemals im Diablo Universum gegeben hat in Diablo 3 inkl den neuen.

Das sind paar dinge die mir auf den senkel gehen und die mich sauer gemacht haben bei Diablo 3 ich war einer der Ersten die sich die CE vorbestellt haben weil ich noch dran geglaubt habe das es was werden kann. Aber jetzt wenn ich das so sehe bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Games wie Skyrim,Fallout,Dark Souls etc oder freue mich auf innovative Geschichten wie Guild Wars 2. Meine Zeit ist mir da zu schade um mich in einer leblosen Welt durch zu metzeln die kein funken charme auf mich versprüht wie das Classic Diablo. 
<h3 class="r"></h3>


----------



## Naddeltrauma (4. April 2012)

die beta hoch und runter gedaddelt und vollauf begeistert,steuerung,sammelleitenschaft,atmo.. und die splattereffekte. genau das erwarte ich von einem Diablo3 nicht mehr und nicht weniger.na gut mir fehlt so ne schildklasse(paladin) aber sonst genau mein ding,wem das nicht passt muss halt auf ein anderes game warten.wer aber leidenschaftlich gern d1 und d2 gespielt hat wird sich hier wohlfühlen.

ah und nochwas.. mir is aufgefallen das die atmo... wieder mehr richtung d1 geht was mir sehr gefällt.
und wer sich hier über statische npcs aufregt is eh im falschen game ich bin 90% der spielzeit auf mosterjagd da interessiert mich nicht ob der schmied ne pause macht die magd rannimmt oder sonst was....


----------



## floppydrive (5. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ne ich kenne aber 24 Jahre Spiele Geschichte und ich weiß was ich will. Ein anspruchsvolles Spiel was eine bessere präsentation verdient. Blizzard hat eigentlich meine sympathie den in sachen Lore macht den Jungs keiner was vor das finde ich in Diablo 3 gelungen mit den vorgelesenen Schriftrollen zb. Aber eine Spielwelt muss leben und mich fesseln Sie muss das gewisse etwas haben. Wenn ich aber mir meine Gamescom erfahrung und die Beta dinge nochmal genauer anschaue habe ich zweifel.
> 
> Ich hab mich auf Diablo 3 gefreut weil ich erwartet habe es kommt ein knaller.
> Entäuschung 1. Grafik oh no im Jahre 2012 dann auch noch Comic look oh no
> ...



Blizzard hat oft genug gesagt das sich die Beta vom realen Spiel unterscheidet, gab es genug Bluepost dazu wer weiß ob der erste Akt genauso aussieht wie er jetzt ist, vielleicht gibt es später noch Cut Scenes etc?
Nur weil die Grafik kein Niveau von BF3 oder Skyrim hat ist das nun kein schlechter Punkt, hier geht Blizzard nur den Weg der Spielbarkeit, es soll möglichst vielen Spieler ermöglicht werden D3 zu spielen.
Blizzard hat schon immer Dinge gestrichen die ihnen nicht gefallen haben oder die sie einfach nicht gut finden, ob einem das nun gefällt oder nicht ist eine andere Sache aber dies gab es schon bei jedem Spiel.
Das Echtgeldauktionshaus war nur ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung von Blizzard, was zu D2 Zeiten an Items über den Tisch ging bei ebay etc und was es dann für Probleme gab mit dem Handel und den Support Anfragen bei Blizzard.
Du erwartest das alle Klassen enthalten sind das aber schön wusste gar nicht das alle auf dich hören müssen, heulst du jetzt auch bei Guild Wars 2 rum weil kein Paragon enthalten ist?

Du vergleichst Opel World Spiele wie Skyrim und Fallout mit D3 und noch dazu Dark Souls welches nun wirklich keine berauschende Story hat sondern sich über das Gameplay auszeichnet. Schon alleine das du von eine Leblosen Welt redest ist unsinnig weil du die Welt von D3 gar nicht kennst, das ist so als würde ich behaupten, ja in WoW ist das Menschen Startgebiet scheiße das ganze Game muss Müll sein.


----------



## Sztyk (7. April 2012)

TheBang schreib doch einfach noch ein paar mal das du GuildWars 2 viel fesselnder findest als Diablo 3! Vllt verstehen die dich dann endlich alle


----------



## Caps-lock (8. April 2012)

Ich hoffe einmal mal, dass man linearer aufsteigt .
Bei D2 konnte man an nem Abend die ersten 75 Level schaffen, an einem zweiten bis Level 85 und dann wurde es zäh und ab Level 90 extrem Zäh.

Ansonsten erwarte ich von D2 den gleichen Jagen und Sammeln Spass wie bei D2, wenn möglich auch wieder ungewöhnliche Charbuilds, die sich um einen Skill oder ein Item rumstricken . Und ansonsten einfach mehr von allem.


----------



## Sirendar (8. April 2012)

Moin,

Ich werde D3 zocken bis der Arzt kommt, "aber" beim Punkt Grafik hätte ich mich über eine nicht-comic Grafik auch sehr gefreut.
Quasi die Grafik von "Path of Exile" (http://www.pathofexile.com/) kombiniert mit dem Flair und dem Feintuning von Blizzard.

D2+LoD waren ja auch nicht so überzeichnet und selbst bei D1 erinnere ich mich immer wieder gerne an den Butcher *hahahaha, fresh Meat! (aaaAAAHH)
Nachdem ich den das erste mal gekillt hatte habe ich mir schön den Raum angeschaut mit den noch teilweise vorhandenen Opfern.
Sicher wird das ganze auch im neuen D3 Look funktionieren, aber es ist schon was anderes.

So, das waren meine 99Cent dazu und ich sage "Aufrunden!"....Cheers, Sirendar


----------



## The Bang (9. April 2012)

Quasi die Grafik von "Path of Exile" (http://www.pathofexile.com/) kombiniert mit dem Flair und dem Feintuning von Blizzard.



path of exile die Grafik ist echt Super da kann man nichts sagen ich wusste gar nett das so ein game in entwicklung ist. Hier ist ma ein gameplay video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os-4RGEORzw

Ich finde es schon schwach das Blizz nicht an der Grafik geschraubt hat. Was mich ankotzt ist einfach das es offensichtlich ist worauf Blizzard nur aus ist massen erreichen aber die Qualität von gewissen dingen leidet. Innovation ? Fehl am Platz bei Blizzard! MOP ist das schönste bsp wie ideenlos Blizzard geworden ist. So langsam aber sicher trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und es gibt nur ganz wenige Spiele entwickler wo ich sagen kann die geben sich mühe was neues zu entwickeln. Im großen und ganzen kommen die innvationen in sachen Spiele aus Asien siehe metal gear solid zb. Es gab in meiner Spiele Geschichte nicht ein vergleichbaren endboss wie zb Pyscho Mantis. Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab. 

Ich bleib dabei Blizzard hat sich verändert die Spieler die man damals erreicht hat vergrault man heute nur noch ob Diablo 3 besser wird als nur sein mehr als langweiligen 1 Akt das wird sich noch zeigen ich bin nicht abgeneigt es zu Spielen ich bin aber auch nicht sonderlich motiviert ich bin sehr kritisch und ich werde es bleiben bis ich das Gegenteil sehe.


----------



## The Bang (9. April 2012)

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/09/diablo-iii-barbarian-spotlight-video 




Hier in diesem neuen Video von D3 sieht man den Barbaren im Spotlight bei 3min sieht man was ich sehr gut finde solche Bosse die aufeinmal von irgendwo herkommen. Aber man sieht auch das das die adds einfach nur kanonenfutter sind. Wieso macht man es so einfach ein Blocksystem währe doch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## AntaresAsa (9. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Quasi die Grafik von "Path of Exile" (http://www.pathofexile.com/) kombiniert mit dem Flair und dem Feintuning von Blizzard.
> 
> path of exile die Grafik ist echt Super da kann man nichts sagen ich wusste gar nett das so ein game in entwicklung ist. Hier ist ma ein gameplay video.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Grafick von Path of Exil einfach nur schrecklich. Für mich hat Blizz alles richtig gemacht. Für mich ist es keine Comic Grafik sondern eine sehr schön gezeichnet Landschaft. In einem sehr düstern still. Etwas mehr Poligone hätten sicher nicht geschadet aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Und du vergisst wohl die sehr Gute physik engine die ich so aus keinem anderen spiel wie dibalo kenne. 

Das sich Blizz keine Mühe gibt kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Alleine schon von der Geschichte die Diablo 3 schon in der Beta erzählt, in diesem sehr kurzen abschnitt pasiert so viel das es einen sehr gut fesselt.

Wie du siehst sind geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## Naddeltrauma (10. April 2012)

wird schon wieder über die grafik geweint.... meine langjährige spielerfahrung hat mir gezeigt das die grafik beim funfaktor recht weit hinten einzuordnen ist,die hässlichsten spiele hatten oftmals das potenzial einen über jahre zu fesseln,nur mal so nebenbei....
die grafik von d3 überzeugt aber und passt stimmig verdammt gut zum gameplay....und wer auch nur einen schlag mit irgendeinem char in einer 10mann gegnergrp haut wird mir das sicher bestätigen.
Hab mir das endlosvideo von PoE oben angeschaut und war lediglich von der charakterauswahl überrascht beim rest hats mir oft die augen zugezogen so lahm kam das rüber..


----------



## Davatar (10. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einmal mal, dass man linearer aufsteigt .
> Bei D2 konnte man an nem Abend die ersten 75 Level schaffen, an einem zweiten bis Level 85 und dann wurde es zäh und ab Level 90 extrem Zäh.


Thihihi Du hast wohl nie D2 im Original ohne Patches und vor allem ohne Expansion gespielt. Das ging ewig und noch länger bis lvl 75  Der XP-Boost kam hauptsächlich mit dem Expansion, sprich der Einführung des 5. Akts.


Edit:


Sirendar schrieb:


> D2+LoD waren ja auch nicht so überzeichnet und selbst bei D1 erinnere ich mich immer wieder gerne an den Butcher *hahahaha, fresh Meat! (aaaAAAHH)


Ich hab da immer "Aaaahh, fresh mint!" verstanden und dachte, das sei ne Mentos-Werbung  Naja, mein Englisch war damals noch nicht allzu gut und ich wusste halt nicht, dass ein Butcher ein Metzger ist.



Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> wird schon wieder über die grafik geweint.... meine langjährige spielerfahrung hat mir gezeigt das die grafik beim funfaktor recht weit hinten einzuordnen ist,die hässlichsten spiele hatten oftmals das potenzial einen über jahre zu fesseln,nur mal so nebenbei....


Bezüglich "Schönheit von Grafik" sag ich nur: Minecraft.


----------



## SvcSouldream (12. April 2012)

Hi Guy´s 
Also find die Grafik nicht so schlecht (könnte was besser sein) 
da sie ne halbe ewigkeiten Zeit gehabt haben.
was ich schade finde die Quest im 1 Akt zu wenig bei D2 wahren 
da wenigsten mehr Bosse wie zb Blutrabe der schmied etc  das fehlt mir so 
wo man was zu knabbern hatte,da man die nicht direckt legen konnte. 
jetz sagt ihr bestimmt (wahren doch einfach) am anfang wahren die nicht so einfach
nach der Zeit JA,da man bestimmte Lv anforderungen brauchte.Was mir noch fehlt ist die große map
bei D3 1AKT ist man zuschnell durch map ist zu klein mir persöhnlich hoffe die andere Akte größer sind.

mfg Daniel


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. April 2012)

Dir ist bekannt, dass die "Beta" nicht der komplette erste Akt ist?


----------



## Theopa (12. April 2012)

Zur Grafik: Die dürfte sogar schlechter sein! Wenn mich ein Spiel bisher begeistert hat, dann hatte es immer ein höchstens Mittelmäßige, eher schon schlechte Grafik:
The Secret of Monkey Island, Siedler 2+3, Age of Empires, Anno 1602 /1503, Diablo 2, Wow (Anfangszeit). Das ist mal eine Auswahl an den Spielen, die ich bis zum Umfallen gezockt habe.
Und siehe da: KEIN Grafikwunder dabei, alles heutzutage eine Beleidigung für die Augen. Und vielleicht gerade deshalb so gut. Minecraft ist ein aktuelles Beispiel.

Und dazu dass es "Blizzard immer schlechter macht" (In jeder Formulierung):
Es gibt so ziemlich KEINEN Film, bei dem ein zweiter, dritter oder noch späterer Teil an das Original herankommt. Vielleicht noch "The Godfather 2", das läuft dann aber unter Ausnahme.
Wie wäre ein "Schuh des Manitou Teil 5"? Will doch niemand mehr sehen.... Bei Spielen ist das ähnlich. 

Deshalb hat Blizz bei Starcraft und Diablo etwas einfaches gemacht: Man nehme etwas bewährtes und poliere es mal um so 5-10 Jahre auf. Neue Story dazu, Gameplay justieren, passt.
Sie haben sich nicht neu erfunden, nur etwas bestehendes verändert. Das ruft dann natürlich unterschiedliche Rekationen hervor. "Krieg der Sterne" in einer 3D-Neufassung aus dem Jahr 2012 würde sicherlich die Gesellschaft spalten: 
Ein Drittel käme mit "FRÜHER WARS BESSER!!!!" (Ein Spruch den man nebenbei bevor man 50 ist nicht sagen sollte) und würde alles an dem Film kritisieren. 
Das zweite Drittel würde sich über die unglaublich tollen Effekte freuen und den Film besser als das Original finden.
Der letzte Teil würde entweder schulterzuckend (das ist völlig ok!) oder durch stundenlanges Geschwafel (nicht mehr ok!) seine Gleichgültigkeit ausdrücken.
Tja, und etwa das sehe ich täglich in den Diablo 3 Foren....


----------



## J0DA (21. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ne ich kenne aber 24 Jahre Spiele Geschichte und ich weiß was ich will. Ein anspruchsvolles Spiel was eine bessere präsentation verdient. Blizzard hat eigentlich meine sympathie den in sachen Lore macht den Jungs keiner was vor das finde ich in Diablo 3 gelungen mit den vorgelesenen Schriftrollen zb. Aber eine Spielwelt muss leben und mich fesseln Sie muss das gewisse etwas haben. Wenn ich aber mir meine Gamescom erfahrung und die Beta dinge nochmal genauer anschaue habe ich zweifel.
> 
> Ich hab mich auf Diablo 3 gefreut weil ich erwartet habe es kommt ein knaller.
> Entäuschung 1. Grafik oh no im Jahre 2012 dann auch noch Comic look oh no
> ...


werde noch ein paar level zocken aber von den socken haut mich nichts 
als alter diablo I-II gamer habe ich mehr erwartet und werde es mir wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## The Bang (21. April 2012)

First Kritik negativ:

So ich habe jetzt die Open Beta gezockt und finde das Skill System einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln. Ich hab da gesessen und mich gefragt ob ich hier bei einen Spiel für 6 Jährige sitze ? Was soll das dieses Stupide einfallslose i..... sichere system ? Inviduell ? Ich seh jetzt schon wie Prototyp Chars durch das Game laufen.

Die Grafik bleibt und ist mir ein Dorn im Auge so sehr ich es versuche ich kann mich mit ihr einfach nicht anfreunden.

Quest Dialoge grausig grausig man hätte wenigstens die Sprechenden Charaktere mit einen animierten Icon versehen können. Wenn man von Mass Effect Dragon Age etc verwöhnt worden ist fällt einen es einfach sau schwer Quests die so lieblos einen gegeben werden zu mögen. 

Kamera oh graus warum lässt Blizz mich wenigstens die Kamera nicht drehen in andere Winkel warum muss ich diese einschränkung haben! Ich kann doch selbst entscheiden in welchen winkel ich Spielen will. Ich hab da irgendwie immer den drang die Kamera zu drehen. 

First Kritik positiv:

Die Spielwelt/gameplay ist schön Detailreich Häuser krachen ein leichen werden verbrannt npcs kommen unerwartet aus den Boden gekrochen Krähen fliegen einen entgegen das ist schön gemacht. Es gibt immer was zu entdecken oder man kann mit der Spielwelt interagieren. Der Sammeltrieb wird auch geweckt und sobald so ein kleiner Dieb mit dem Goldsack durch das Bild düsen tut ist man einfach getrieben diesen lump zu jagen  

Ich finde die Sprachausgabe sehr gelungen Sie wirkt überzeugend und muss sich nicht verstecken.

Das Design bzw die Gestaltung der Welt ist sehr gut gemacht es wirkt schön düster das finde ich sehr gut.

Der Sound ist einfach nur Mega Stark mit meiner Sourround anlage fetzt es so geil respekt da macht Blizz keinen was vor.

Der Gore effekt ist auch geil vielleicht hätte es ruhig noch Härter ausfallen können aber dann hätten wir wieder unsere Zensur trolle die uns da beschnitten hätten wieder hier in schland. 


Fazit: 
Eines muss ich ganz klar zugeben das Gameplay ist fließend zu anfangs nicht fördernd aber die Weiteren Akte sollen laut Blizz schwerer werden. Ich werde es Spielen aber nicht intensiv wie ich es bei WoW, Guild Wars, Age of Conan tat für mich wird Diablo 3 ein game werden das ich einmal durchspielen werde aber dann keine dauer Motivation mehr dafür empfinden kann. Desweiteren werde ich auch warten bis es im 30€ berreich fällt denn dann lohnt es sich. Ich habe mehr erwartet das hab ich klar geäußert schon schade um so mehr lege ich meine Hoffnung in Guild Wars 2


----------



## Naddeltrauma (22. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> First Kritik negativ:
> 
> So ich habe jetzt die Open Beta gezockt und finde das Skill System einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln. Ich hab da gesessen und mich gefragt ob ich hier bei einen Spiel für 6 Jährige sitze ? Was soll das dieses Stupide einfallslose i..... sichere system ? Inviduell ? Ich seh jetzt schon wie Prototyp Chars durch das Game laufen.
> 
> ...



und in deinem Fazit merk ich, wie du äpfel mit birnen vergleichst AoC/WOW usw. hat aber auch absolut nix mit einem reinen actionrollenspiel gemein.ich spiele Swtor und davor intensiv WOW und freu mich auf D3 weil es ein einfaches Hack and Slay ist und kein stocksteifes mmorpg.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. April 2012)

Mein vorläufiger Eindruck:

- Fähigkeitssystem... scheint ok zu sein und hab ich nichts gegen. Ob ich nun eine Fähigkeit mit runen Aufwerte oder Punkte verteile ist mir wayne... kommt aufs gleiche hinnaus 
Was ich wirklich vermisse ist die Attributsverteilung. Von mir aus auch zurücksetzbar.

- Grafik.... man merkt das diese nicht wirklich verändert wurde seitdem bekannt ist das D3 entwickelt wird. Ich brauch keine Crysis Engine oder ähnliches um Spaß zu haben und finde die Grafik ok. Allerdings ist es mir eindeutig zu " bunt " für ein Diablo Titel und es stört mich wirklich. Ich hoffe das Mods erlaubt werden um dies zu ändern. ( Hab gerade den Artikel hier via google gefunden: Klick )

- Sound... <3 hämmert ordentlich ! Teilweise gleiche Musik und dropsound wie in Diablo 2. Find ich super =)

- Animationen... find ich gut und flüssig. Gegner und körperteile fliegen und die Umgebung bleibt auch nicht immer verschont 

- Loot... kommt mir etwas reduzierter vor. Aber noch nicht genug gespielt um dies komplett zu beurteilen.. zudem die Sache bestimmt im Inferno Modus anders aussieht.

- Quests, Spielverlauf... schwer zu sagen... irgendwie kommt es mir Liebloser vor als zu Diablo 2. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass D2 mein erstes Hack ´n Slay war und ich damals noch nicht so ein " schneller " Spieler war... aber jede Quest in D2 hatet sowas wie einen wiedererkennungswert. Mal schauen wie es im späteren Verlauf wird und wenn alles komplett auf Deutsch ist. Ich kann zwar soweit Englisch, dass ich verstehe was man von mir will aber.. nunja ^^

- Atmosphäre... Stellt sich bei mir durch Grafik, LvL Gestaltung und Sound dar. Sound super ! Grafik zu Bunt ( aber ansich ok )... LvL Gestaltung scheint ok zu sein... sofern es im späteren Verlauf einige Orte mit Wiedererkennungswert gibt. 
Muss sich aber hinter Diablo 2 anstellen.

- NPC´s nehm ich jetzt nur mal die Gegner: Gut ! Alte Gegner die man aus Diablo 2 kennt, nur aufpoliert =) und bestimmt auch im späteren Verlauf neue 


Edit: Hab gerade das " Grafik mod " ausprobiert. Das spiel kommt schonmal um einiges besser rüber =) Super Sache. Das einzige was stört ist, dass man dieses leichte rötlich/ lilane schimmern in Dungeons nicht wegbekommt. Wenn das noch veränderbar wäre würde es aussehen wie ein Diablo 2 mit besserer Grafik =) Aber das " Mod " was eigentlich keins ist, ist schonmal super.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

hab jetzt alle chars auf lvl 9-13, king down mit allen. mage ist der char für den release tag und ich kann es nach der open beta kaum erwarten

als alter d2 fan, ist es genau was ich erwartet hab. kumpel meinte nachm 10. king kill heute, das wir ja nu eig d2 zocken könnten, kann mich aber weder mit grafik, noch handling heute noch anfreunden. es fühlt sich alles so furchtbar lästig und umständliuch an. nutzlose skillbäume. doofe schatzkiste, viel weniger flexibilität bei talenten usw

überrascht haben mich zb auch das es richtige cutszenes gibt, mit sowas hab ich bei diablo nichmal gerechnet

urlaub is gebucht, der 15. kann kommen.


----------



## k0ller (22. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> First Kritik negativ:
> 
> So ich habe jetzt die Open Beta gezockt und finde das Skill System einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln. Ich hab da gesessen und mich gefragt ob ich hier bei einen Spiel für 6 Jährige sitze ? Was soll das dieses Stupide einfallslose i..... sichere system ? Inviduell ? Ich seh jetzt schon wie Prototyp Chars durch das Game laufen.
> 
> ...


bin ganz deiner meinung hab auch mehr erwartet und bin froh das ich kein jahresabo bei wow getätigt habe, guild wars 2 wird meine nächste hoffnung sein


----------



## Sibanti (22. April 2012)

Ich fass es nicht!

Entweder verblöden die Game-Designer, oder die Spieler und die Spielersteller haben sich nur angepast.
Diablo 2 fand ich schon langweilig, aber zumindest konnte man sich da verskillen, aber bei D3 da kann man wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen. 
Und das stupide Totklicken ...... !?
Die matschigen Texturen sind auch schon ein gewaltiger Minuspunkt.

Einzig die Sprachausgabe ist gut gelungen, allerdings bin ich auch des Lesens mächtig.

Wenn ich die Spiele der letzten Jahre ansehe, kann man sich nur gruseln, wie schnell es Bergab mit den Spielern und den Spieleschmieden geht.
Alle legen nur Wert auf Monster schnetzeln, mit möglichst viel bunten Spektakel und Item jagt nach GROßEN BUNTEN BLINKENDEN Grafiken.
Und die sollen auch noch gegen Echtgeld gehandet werden ..............

Gut das ich mal in die Beta schauen konnte, wieder einmal 50 Euronen gespart.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2012)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Alle legen nur Wert auf Monster schnetzeln, mit möglichst viel bunten Spektakel und Item jagt nach GROßEN BUNTEN BLINKENDEN Grafiken.



Du hast den Sinn von Diablo verstanden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn von Diablo verstanden


da hat wieder jemand diablo gespielt und ein baldurs gate erwartet...^^



> Diablo 2 fand ich schon langweilig, aber zumindest konnte man sich da verskillen,


die möglichkeit sich zu verskillen ist gut gegen langeweile! wtf


----------



## Minoz-13 (22. April 2012)

Ich habe D2 bis zum umfallen gespielt und war natürlich sehr erfreut zu hören, dass sie an D3 arbeiten, ich habe mich in den Jahren aber nicht weiter um D3 gekümmert, kenne nur wenige offizielle Bilder und Fakten wie das Echtgeld Ah und den Onlinezwang, welche mich nicht stören. Ich wollte auch keinen Betakey für D3 haben, wollte mich überraschen lassen, nur dieses Wochenende bin ich dann doch schwach geworden 

Hab mir zum testen einen Dämonenjäger erstellt, man loggt ein und hört die wohlbekannte Hintergrundmusik, Atmosphäre empfinde ich als sehr schön, schön düster (fast schon zu düster ... man wird alt ; ) ), Grafik ist besser als in D2 ; ) aber Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig, will in D3 glaube ich auch gar keine Topgrafik haben, alles läuft flüssig und verspricht mir Spaß. Ich habe die Beta einmal mit dem Dämonenjäger durchgespielt und mich dann gezwungen wieder auszuloggen und freue mich nun auf den 15. Mai um den Rest zu sehen, die Beta ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt vom ersten Akt. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die verschieden Schwierigkeitmodi.

Ich weiß nicht was einige Leute von D3 erwarten, Diablo heißt Monster schnetzeln und Lootfetisch , was interessiert da der Rest.Ich fürchte mich etwas vor den Jahrespass Spielern aus WoW, welche teilweise nichts mit Diablo anfangen können und denken Diablo wäre etwas WoW-ähnliches, weil das zeichnet sich schon in den Foren ab, wenn man teilweise dort irgendwelchen Unsinn und Halbwahrheiten lesen muss.Ich hoffe sehr das Diablo nicht so zerweint wird wie es mit Wow geschehen ist und man plötzlich nur noch höchstens 2 halbtote Gegner hat, welche einen mit Gehhilfe verfolgen, Chars nur noch den Skill "Schief anschauen" haben und Mobs dann vor Schreck ihre Geldböse fallen lassen und selbst das noch zu hart ist, weil man ja überhaupt ins Spiel einloggen muss, was ja gar nicht casuallike ist und der Infernomode eine Frechheit und Bestrafung ist weil man als casual ja den Loot nicht bekommt und so im irgendwann folgenden PvP keine Chance hat oder in der Ladder aufzusteigen blabla. Ich bin da glaube ich geschädigt  

Mich haben andere Hack'n'Slay Spiele nicht interessiert und ich freue mich nach jahrelangen MMO spielens wieder auf schnetzeln ohne Ende in Diablo und hoffe das die Monstergruppen später noch deutlich größer werden und in der Schwierigkeit anziehen. Nach all dem MMO Gezocke enthält mir D3 ja schon fast zu viele Quests ; )


----------



## meuzkoder (22. April 2012)

Minoz-13 schrieb:


> Ich habe D2 bis zum umfallen gespielt


hast du auch diablo I gespielt??
diablo I ist für mich immer noch kult und diablo III wird daran nichts änder bin von diablo III auch sehr entäuscht, für die lange wartezeit 
hatte mehr erwartet u. werde nach dem betatest wohl drauf verzichten^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2012)

Was mich bei den Kommentaren am meisten wundert ist, dass man nach 2-3h Spielzeit komplett abschätzen "kann", wie das gesamte Spiel wird.
Es ist nicht ein Shooter, der da schon zu 50% durchgespielt ist. Die Beta ist der erste Teil des 1. Akts.

Und "Grafikmonster" hat man von Blizzard noch nie bekommen, da sie wollen, dass die Spiele auf soviel Rechner, wie möglich funktioniert und nicht nur auf Rechnern, die max. 1 Jahr alt sind.


----------



## Imhotep33 (22. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was mich bei den Kommentaren am meisten wundert ist, dass man nach 2-3h Spielzeit komplett abschätzen "kann", wie das gesamte Spiel wird.
> Es ist nicht ein Shooter, der da schon zu 50% durchgespielt ist. Die Beta ist der erste Teil des 1. Akts.
> 
> Und "Grafikmonster" hat man von Blizzard noch nie bekommen, da sie wollen, dass die Spiele auf soviel Rechner, wie möglich funktioniert und nicht nur auf Rechnern, die max. 1 Jahr alt sind.



Ich muss kein Spiel durchzocken um zu wissen ob ich es mag oder nicht.


----------



## Naddeltrauma (22. April 2012)

meuzkoder schrieb:


> hast du auch diablo I gespielt??
> diablo I ist für mich immer noch kult und diablo III wird daran nichts änder bin von diablo III auch sehr entäuscht, für die lange wartezeit
> hatte mehr erwartet u. werde nach dem betatest wohl drauf verzichten^^



wenn ich sowas les muss ich immer schmunzeln ich hab d1 und d2 gespielt und bin positiv auf d3 zu sprechen weil es wieder mehr richtung d1 geht,was genau wollt ihr eigentlich...


----------



## Naddeltrauma (22. April 2012)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht!
> 
> Entweder verblöden die Game-Designer, oder die Spieler und die Spielersteller haben sich nur angepast.
> Diablo 2 fand ich schon langweilig, aber zumindest konnte man sich da verskillen, aber bei D3 da kann man wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen.
> ...



wenn ich z.B. weiss das CoD nix für mich ist und ich mich in CoD2 gelangweilt habe warum spiel ich dann CoD3 an, um irgendeinen negativ komentar in ein forum zu posten.... ka was bei euch nicht stimmt


----------



## Minoz-13 (22. April 2012)

meuzkoder schrieb:


> hast du auch diablo I gespielt??
> diablo I ist für mich immer noch kult und diablo III wird daran nichts änder bin von diablo III auch sehr entäuscht, für die lange wartezeit
> hatte mehr erwartet u. werde nach dem betatest wohl drauf verzichten^^



Tja, das ist das Problem der Erwartungshaltung. Ich für meinen Teil habe gar nichts erwartet, habe mich so gut wie gar nicht informiert, nur das was man nebenbei aufschnappt, ich wollte mich nicht selbst hypen, Erwartungen werden nur in den wenigsten Fällen erfüllt. Ich weiß nicht was man von einem Hack'n'Slay erwarten soll, ich weiß das Blizzard keine Monstergrafiken rausbringt und das Prinzip Monstermassen umhauen und Items sammeln ist mir auch klar. Ich habe nun einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Spiel gesehen und für mich ist alles tutti, sieht aus wie Diablo, klingt wie Diablo und fühlt sich an wie Diablo, was will ich anderes? Mir ist nach all den Jahren klar das mich das Prinzip nimmer so fesseln wird wie zu D2 Zeiten aber das liegt ja an meiner Haltung und nicht an dem Spiel, ich sehe bisher einen durchaus würdigen Nachfolger. Das Rundumgedönse wie Echtgeld Ah, Onlinezwang und geändete Skillbäume interessiert mich nicht, ich werde mit Freunden einloggen und schnetzeln gehen.


----------



## Hellchamp (22. April 2012)

ich hab mich dieses wochenende auch mal hingesetzt und diablo3 mal vollkommen *objektiv* gespielt.

leider fand ich das doch eher ernüchternd. und es tut mir leid auch ich muss leider gottes auf der grafik meckern, aber nicht weil sie veraltet oder bunt ist. es ging mir einfach soviel atmosphäre flöten und das fand ich verdammt schade
beispiel: wenn die bücher über könig leoric erzählten kam mir tausend bilder wieder in den kopf von diablo1 und ich dachte so "alter, ist das lang her^^/die begegnung damals in dia1 war echt mies " aber blickte ich wieder ins spiel war der nächste gedanke eher "o.O das passt mal garnicht zu dem hier"
ich empfand das "bisschen story" in der beta als verniedlichung der schlimmsten sorte. und wo wir grade bei story sind, iwie blieb die auf der strecke. JA ich weiß es ist eine beta *aber gehen wir nur vom anfang des spiel aus*. ich hab iwie nicht das gefühl gehabt wirklich an einen dritten teil anzuschließen. 
das fertigkeitensystem..................da sag ich mal lieber nichts zu.......

das hauptaugenmerk von diablo3 ist mit sicherheit sammeln und töten, aber grade diablo hatte in meinen augen mehr potenzial als sich nur darauf zu beruhen. es hat auch zu anfang spaß gemacht das neuling-gefühl und der größte crap ist zu anfang das ultimo, aber mit level 10 dachte ich mir, ob das wirklich so plump bis lvl50 hinauslaufen soll... 
wem das nach 13+ jahren der himmel auf erden ist hat die 13jahre eig nichts verpasst


----------



## Novane (22. April 2012)

Also ich weiß gar nicht was soviele gegen D3 haben Oo
Es ist Diablo, Diablo war eigentlich schon immer, Char erstellen, Monster zerfetzten, Items looten.
Es ist banal, es ist simpel. Und zum Thema man kann nicht verskillen... Ich erinnere mich an D2 man konnte an einem Tag locker lvl 60 werden, ich denke nicht das dies der Fall sein wird bei D3 (auch wenn ichs nicht bestätigen kann), daher ist das ok so. Das Einzige was mich stört ist dass man seine Skills nicht per F-Taste schnell wechseln kann, aber ok das ist so vorgesehen und ich muss mich ggf. drauf einstellen das die nächste Gruppe an Gegnern vllt mein Tod ist weil ich
eine Attacke habe die mir nicht viel bringt im Augenblick. Aber so an sich finde ich das Spiel super. Das Inventar wurde verbessert (Auch wenn das Tetris spielen etwas fehlt^^). Portale hatte man eh immer genug, also das Item entfernen.
Idenfizieren hat man eh immer bei Cain machen lassen, also auch raus mit dem Item. Aber das Feeling, ist nicht anderst. Ich glaub ich kaufe mir gleich mal 4-5 Mäuse als Ersatz :-)


----------



## ego1899 (22. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was mich bei den Kommentaren am meisten wundert ist, dass man nach 2-3h Spielzeit komplett abschätzen "kann", wie das gesamte Spiel wird.
> Es ist nicht ein Shooter, der da schon zu 50% durchgespielt ist. Die Beta ist der erste Teil des 1. Akts.



Seh ich auch so.

Ich habe die Beta jetzt 5x durch und hab jede Klasse bis Level 10 gesehen (kam nich bis 13 obwohl ich echt ÜBERALL lang bin ^^ )und klar, beim 4. und 5. mal kam schon Langeweile auf. Aber überlegt doch mal was das für ein kleiner Ausschnitt war. 
Geht die Closed Beta eigentlich auch nur bis zum Knöchenkönig, oder wie er jetzt hieß? Wenn ja dann wurmt es mich gar nich das ich nur das Beta WE hatte ^^

Das Spielprinzip ist simpel wie eh und je und verändert hat sich eigentlich nichts so wirklich. Es is halt was für Fans, davon gibt es nunmal mehr als genug...


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2012)

Die Closed Beta geht auch nur bis zum Skelettkönig.


----------



## Belgor (22. April 2012)

Ich bin auch momentan geteilter Meinung. Ich hatte gehofft, das mit Diablo 3 mal wieder ein Spielekracher auf den Markt kommt. Früher habe ich, als Diablo 2 rauskam, das Game bis zum abwinken gespielt. Es war das Spiel überhaupt damals  Naja und als ich jetzt mal die Beta zu Diablo 3 angetestet habe (bis lvl 7), war ich irgendwie gelangweilt. Die Monster waren bis lvl 7 garkeine Herausforderung und man ist einfach durch die Gegend gerannt und hat geklickt wie ein Bekloppter. Selbst wenn die Gegner kommen die was stärker sind, war ich eher gelangweilt.

Dazu dann noch die fast vorgefertigten Skillbäume. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Man braucht nicht viel denken, sondern einfach nur stupide skillen. Hatte mir da was mehr von erhofft. In den letzten Jahren, wurde ich von so vielen Spielen eher enttäuscht, sei es ein MMO oder Strategiespiel. Man freut sich drauf und dann wird man irgendwie voll ins Gesicht geschlagen. Ich weiß nicht, was sich die Publisher/Spieleschmieden heutzutage vorstellen. Habe das Gefühl denen gehen die Ideen aus und man bekommt zumeist halbfertige Spiele, die man mit viel Geld zahlt und am Ende landen die Spiele im Schrank. Beste Beispiele sind z.B Star Trek online, Star Wars The old Republic, Starcraft 2 usw. Alles Spiele, wo ich mich drauf gefreut habe und am Ende enttäuscht wurde.

Naja da ich Diablo 3 nun durch den WoW Jahrespass bekommen habe, werde ich das Spiel wohl spielen. Hätte ich es vorher gewusst wie Diablo 3 wird, hätte ich mir den Jahrespass wahrscheinlich nicht genommen. Naja vielleicht wird die Finalversion ja noch was besser, was ich zwar nicht glaube, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Naddeltrauma (23. April 2012)

Dazu dann noch die fast vorgefertigten Skillbäume. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Man braucht nicht viel denken, sondern einfach nur stupide skillen.



@Balgor.... spielst du ein anderes game? ich skille bei d3 nix,ich probiere kombinationen aus von den talenten+runen und mit jedem lvl kam iwas neues wo ich neugierig rumprobiert hab ich weiss nicht was ein langweiliger skillbaum da bessermachen könnte..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Beta jetzt 5x durch und hab jede Klasse bis Level 10 gesehen (kam nich bis 13 obwohl ich echt ÜBERALL lang bin ^^


mit dem gleich char spiel leaven und nochmal starten. da dann alle gegner lowlvl sind, brauchst du noch 2 durchläufe bis du 13 bist
aber lvl 1creeps bringen halt fast keine ep. durchrennen und quests machen

ist interessant, da es mit 13 zb schon den 3. linksklickzauber gibt und nochn paar andere spielereien. meine lvl 13 ztauberin ist deutlich lustiger als die lvl 10. da kann man zb auch die melee cleave tour machen.




Belgor schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch die fast vorgefertigten Skillbäume. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Man braucht nicht viel denken, sondern einfach nur stupide skillen.


du hast die beta doch garnicht gespielt, man kann garnicht skillen.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2012)

Belgor schrieb:


> Ich bin auch momentan geteilter Meinung. Ich hatte gehofft, das mit Diablo 3 mal wieder ein Spielekracher auf den Markt kommt. Früher habe ich, als Diablo 2 rauskam, das Game bis zum abwinken gespielt. Es war das Spiel überhaupt damals  Naja und als ich jetzt mal die Beta zu Diablo 3 angetestet habe (bis lvl 7), war ich irgendwie gelangweilt. Die Monster waren bis lvl 7 garkeine Herausforderung und man ist einfach durch die Gegend gerannt und hat geklickt wie ein Bekloppter. Selbst wenn die Gegner kommen die was stärker sind, war ich eher gelangweilt.


War das bei D2 anders? Nein, die Gegner waren genau so einfach. Was erwartest du von einem neuen Diablo? Um es mal zu vergleichen mit WoW. Was erwartet man als Nachfolger? Es gab bisher nichts erfolgreicheres und das wird wohl nicht mal Blizzard selber toppen können. 
Man kann sagen das sowohl WoW, als auch Diablo schon ihren Zenit erreicht haben. Sowas ist schwer wiederholbar und wahrscheinlich gar nicht übertreffbar.


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch die fast vorgefertigten Skillbäume. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Man braucht nicht viel denken, sondern einfach nur stupide skillen.



Naja... Da bleibt sich Blizzard treu. Mit MoP spätestens wird es ja bei WoW genauso sein ^^
Ein Grund warum ich bereits aufgehört habe...

Ich denke jetzt auch nich das mich das Spiel im Endeffekt sehr lange bei Laune halten wird. Aber spätestens wenn das erste Addon kommt kann man es dann mal wieder ausgraben und man hat wieder was zum zocken. Mir gehen nämlich langsam die Alternativen aus...



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ist interessant, da es mit 13 zb schon den 3. linksklickzauber gibt und nochn paar andere spielereien. meine lvl 13 ztauberin ist deutlich lustiger als die lvl 10. da kann man zb auch die melee cleave tour machen.



Ja das mit dem neu starten war mir bewusst, allerdings fehlte mir dann die Motivation, aber werd mich doch nochmal dranhängen, hab irgendwie auch nix besseres zu tun ^^


----------



## BaddaBumm (23. April 2012)

Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> @Balgor.... spielst du ein anderes game? ich skille bei d3 nix,ich probiere kombinationen aus von den talenten+runen und mit jedem lvl kam iwas neues wo ich neugierig rumprobiert hab ich weiss nicht was ein langweiliger skillbaum da bessermachen könnte..



Ein langweiliger Skillbaum? Klar, man sollte sich Gedanken machen was man dort jetzt veranstaltet - für den Grossteil natürlich nicht die ideale Lösung.

http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-skill-tree/ 

Dagegen ist das System von Diablo einfach nur episch - da gibts keine Diskussion.

Wie lange hast du gebraucht um deine handvoll Kombinationsmöglichkeiten in Diablo neugierig zu testen? Zwei oder doch drei Minuten?
Klar, will Blizzard wieder die ganzen Casuals ziehen. Da ist natürlich sowas wie in PoE nicht zu empfehlen, da wahrscheinlich 85% der D3-Spieler schon ausgelastet sind, wenn sie ohne Addon ihre Login-Daten eintippen sollen (WoW-Jahrespass sei Dank) - ich mein nicht alle, sonst hätte ich 100% geschrieben und nicht 85%.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Meine Meinung:

Nachdem ich erst 27% vom Spiel runtergeladen hatte, konnt ich erstaunlicherweise bereits spielen. Im Spiel gabs dann zwar gewaltiges Gestocke und Geruckle, weil ständig alles nachgeladen werden musste, aber als ich dann einen Tag später alles runtergeladen hatte, ging fast alles flüssig. Nach der Starcraft2-Pleite, hatte ich ja eigentlich an Diablo 3 gar keine Erwartungen mehr...also eigentlich doch...ich erwartete, dass das Spiel müllig wird. Ich entschied mich daher zuerst mal für ne altbekannte Klasse und wählte somit die Zauberin aus.

Wie erwartet war ich am Anfang recht schockiert, da sich das Spiel mehr nach Torchlight, als als Diablo anfühlte. Nachdem ich diesen Schock überwunden hatte, wurde das Spiel dann recht spassig. Die Zaubererin spielt sich (vor allem im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen) in der Beta recht harzig, daher war ich auch verblüfft, dass ein Bisschen vernünftiges Movement tatsächlich nötig war. Bevor ich Zugriff auf den Schmied hatte, gabs dann auch den einen oder andern Moment, in dem ich beinahe gestorben wäre. Ich finde, am Anfang sind die Zauberin und der Dämonenjäger extrem abhänig von der Ausrüstung, im Gegensatz zu den anderen drei Klassen, die sich locker mit der Startausrüstung durch die Horden metzeln. Als ich dann endlich Zugriff auf den Schmied hatte und mir nen anständigen Zauberstab basteln konnte, ging die Zauberin endlich mal so richtig ab. So war dann der Endgegner auch schnell besiegt. Nur eine seltsame Frage, die ich mir das ganze Spiel durch pausenlos stellte (und noch immer stelle): "Warum zum Geier spiele ich die Beta von Diablo 3, wenn die Geschichte die aus Diablo 1 ist?" Warum knüpft D3 nicht an D2, sprich an der Vernichtung des Weltsteins an? Warum müssen wir erneut gegen Leoric kämpfen, den wir in D1 schon zig mal umgnieteten? Warum kämpfen wir im selben Kloster wie früher und vor allem: WENN wir schon die Geschichte aus D1 erneut erleben müssen, wo bitteschön bleibt dann der Butcher? Das war ja wohl DER Kultboss schlechthin in D1 

Wie auch immer...nach der harzigen, aber letztendlich interessanten Zauberin machte ich mich nun an den Mönch. Kurze 10 Sekunden gespielt und schon verliebte ich mich total in diese Klasse. Solchen Spass wie mit dem Mönch, hatte ich noch nie in nem Hack'n'Slay. Vor allem das "zum Gegner teleportieren" ist einfach nur fantastisch! So wunderts mich auch nicht, dass ich von ursprünglich 3 Stunden bei der Zauberin nurnoch 1 Stunde mit dem Mönch brauchte, um Leoric zu legen.

Danach gings weiter zum Hexenmeister. Anfangs dacht ich ja, das sei irgend ne seltsame billige Kopie des HMs aus WoW, denn er spielte sich genau gleich langweilig und öde, wie der Hexer zu Classic-Zeiten: DOT rauf und warten...nächstes Monster: DOT rauf und warten...nächstes Monster: DOT rauf und warten...nächstes Monster...einfschlafen... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Aber weit gefehlt! Sobald man Zugriff auf die offensiven Fähigkeiten erhält, wird der Hexenmeister zu ner absolut lustigen Klasse, die sich komplett von allen anderen D3-Klassen abhebt. So war ich dann enorm erstaunt, dass aus dem öden DOTer ein richtig spassiger Metzler wurde 
Nur leider konnte ich das Spinnengefäss nicht so richtig testen, da jedes Mal, wenn das Teil aufschlägt, mein Bild für 3 Sekunden einfror...geht das sonst noch jemandem so?

Nun gings also zum Dämonenjäger. "Aha...spielt sich wie die Bogenschützin aus Diablo 1: klicken, klicken, schiessen, schiessen...wird bestimmt besser, wenn er anständige Fähigkeiten erhält", dacht ich mir. Doch weit gefehlt! Bis Level 10 bleiben die Fähigkeiten öde und der Char flach. Ich schätze mal, das wird später besser. Aber wie auch immer, dieser Char ist um Längen spassiger als der öde Barbar.

Der Barbar: Was soll ich sagen...voreingestellt war bei mir "weiblich", als ich auf den Barbar klickte. Als ich endlich meinen Brechreiz unter Kontrolle hatte, weil Blizzard es tatsächlich geschafft hat, einen noch hässlicheren Char zu designen als die weiblichen Zwerge in WoW, wechselte ich schnellstens das Geschlecht auf "maskulin". Von "männlich" kann man bei diesem Arnold Schwarzenegger-Verschnitt nicht sprechen. Ganz im ernst, der Typ sieht aus wie ein alter Sack, der sich das Leben lang mit Steroiden vollgepumpt hat. Wie wir alle wissen, sind viele Bodybuilder gay, daher war der Name für meinen Baba auch "Gaylord". Nach den ersten 5 Minuten im Spiel war dann meine Vermutung sofort bestätigt: Der Typ sieht nicht nur gay aus, er spielt sich auch so. Mal echt...der Angriff...grauenhaft...die Fähigkeiten...noch schlimmer! Der Barbar wurde einfach komplett verhunzt. Sauerei...wobei...ich hatte ja keine Erwartungen, also ists recht fair, dass es 3 tolle Chars, einen "ok-Char" und einen Müllchar gibt.

Nachdem ich mich von Gaylord erholt hatte, loggte ich dann wieder auf nen anständigen Char um und spielte ein paar Runden im Coop-Mode. Der Coop-Mode ist...nett, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Personal-Loot ist für mich persönlich der absolute Funkiller. Es ist einfach nicht lustig, wenn man sich nicht um den Loot prügeln muss. Auch sonst merkte ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied der Monster vom Einzel- zum Vollspiel mit 3 Mitspielern. Ausserdem find ichs recht schade, dass man nicht mehr 7 Begleiter haben kann, sondern nur 3. Aber naja, so wahnsinnig lange spielte ich den Coop-Mode nicht, da ich dann irgendwann doch noch schlafen und meinen sozialen Verpflichtungen nachkommen musste. Insofern bin ich gespannt darauf, ob der Coop-Mode in der Release-Version besser wird oder nicht.

Zusammengefasst muss ich sagen, dass ich extrem überrascht war und noch immer bin, dass Diablo 3 soviel Spass macht. Gleichzeitig bin ich recht enttäuscht über den Coop-Mode, dabei war es vor allem dieser, der mich so lange Diablo 2 spielen liess und im Spiel fesseln konnte. Aber wie auch immer, ich freue mich extrem aufs Release


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

D3 spielt jahre nach d2
Und man muss als Zauberer keinen Stab tragen  ich renne mit einem 16 dps Schwert Rum und da fliegen die Fetzen


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> D3 spielt jahre nach d2


Hast Du die Beta gespielt? Man spielt in Tristram, geht ins Kloster und killt Leoric (mal wieder...). Fühlt sich eher nach D1 an, als nach D3...



Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> - Quests, Spielverlauf... schwer zu sagen... irgendwie kommt es mir Liebloser vor als zu Diablo 2. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass D2 mein erstes Hack ´n Slay war und ich damals noch nicht so ein " schneller " Spieler war... aber jede Quest in D2 hatet sowas wie einen wiedererkennungswert. Mal schauen wie es im späteren Verlauf wird und wenn alles komplett auf Deutsch ist. Ich kann zwar soweit Englisch, dass ich verstehe was man von mir will aber.. nunja ^^


Warum hast Du die Sprache nicht einfach auf Deutsch umgestellt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Leoric ist untot, der lebt einfach mal wieder. Der Welten Stein wurde zerstört, die 3 großen übel sind tot, deshalb ist in der Hölle Bürgerkrieg und das böse macht Party.


----------



## Wolfner (23. April 2012)

Habe Diablo 3 dieses Wochenende auch mal antesten dürfen.

Mein Hauptproblem war, dass mir in der Kathedrale fast die Augen zugefallen sind. Auf dem vorgegeben Schwierigkeitsgrad konnte man mittendrin vom Bildschirm wegschauen, blind auf die Tasten hämmern und trotzdem mit mehr als 2/3 Energie aus dem Kampf hervorgehen. Die ganze Beta lang hab ich dank den Orbs glaube ich nicht mal ne handvoll Heiltränke verbraucht.
Und abgesehen davon, dass es um ein wesentliches zu einfach war, hat das übermäßige Streamlining auch unangenehme Spuren hinterlassen.

"Babys erstes Charaktersystem" wäre da so ein Beispiel :-B

Da bleibe ich momentan lieber bei Path of Exile.
Das mag zwar inszenierungstechnisch nicht so ausgefeilt sein, allerdings ist das Gameplay im Bezug auf Schwierigkeitsgrad, Charakterentwicklung und diverse andere Neuheiten (Potion-/Skill-System etc.) um *etliches *interessanter. 
Die einzigen einschlägigen Eigenschaften welche Diablo 3 PoE momentan voraus hat, sind ein etwas fließenderer Kampf (was kein Wunder ist, wenn die Monster in Diablo wie von selbst umfallen) und sein Name.


----------



## Jorn (23. April 2012)

Mich hat die Open Beta in allen Bereichen überzeugt. Man hat einen super Eindruck vom Spiel bekommen, und wenn man weiß dass dieser erster Teil den man gespielt hat Teil eines "Tutorials" ist, und der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch extrem ansteigt, kann ich es eigentlich kaum noch erwarten 
Das Skillsystem ist super:
Ob ich nun nen Talentbaum habe und nach "dem einzig wahren DPS KILLER BUILD" spiele oder mich eher Situationsbedingt mit den späteren 6 Skills vorbereite und hier auch immer wieder wechseln kann (hallo Abwechslung ) sehe ich schon als klaren Unterschied und sogar als Plus für D3 an. Und pro Skill noch die ganzen Runen ist doch mehr als ein Talentbaum


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Habe Diablo 3 dieses Wochenende auch mal antesten dürfen.
> 
> (was kein Wunder ist, wenn die Monster in Diablo wie von selbst umfallen) und sein Name.


in welchen Spiel fallen die Monster im Startgebiet auf easy nicht von alleine um. Leute die mit nem Bug im Gebiet nach dem König waren, haben berichtet das es danach spürbar anzieht


----------



## Naddeltrauma (23. April 2012)

die 2 barbaren sind wirklich der knaller leider auch die deutsche sprachausgabe von beiden


----------



## Naddeltrauma (23. April 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Ein langweiliger Skillbaum? Klar, man sollte sich Gedanken machen was man dort jetzt veranstaltet - für den Grossteil natürlich nicht die ideale Lösung.
> 
> http://www.pathofexi...ive-skill-tree/
> 
> ...



und das soll besser sein? bin mal die sache überflogen und war erstaunt den den ganzen baum hier von PoE gibts in D3 einfach auf den rüstungen,man muss nur die perfekte finden.nun die masterfrage..... was macht wohl mehr spass jedes lvl einen punkt investieren oder monster killen und auf den perfekten loot hoffen bzw. dem schmied unmengen an Gold und Mats in den ars..... schieben und mit daumendrücken auf ein perfektes ergebniss hoffen.


----------



## Wolfner (23. April 2012)

Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> und das soll besser sein? bin mal die sache überflogen und war erstaunt den den ganzen baum hier von PoE gibts in D3 einfach auf den rüstungen,man muss nur die perfekte finden.nun die masterfrage..... was macht wohl mehr spass jedes lvl einen punkt investieren oder monster killen und auf den perfekten loot hoffen bzw. dem schmied unmengen an Gold und Mats in den ars..... schieben und mit daumendrücken auf ein perfektes ergebniss hoffen.



PoE hört sich nun zwar nicht übermäßig spannend an aber Letzteres schmeckt irgendwie nach Grinding.

Also ich würd PoE nehmen und mir meinen Tree selber ausplanen. Den mit Skillpoints zu füllen halte ich ehrlich gesagt für spannender als Loot-Lotterie.
Hinzukommend entfällt die Loot-Jagd in PoE deswegen ja noch nicht. Sprich: Ich kann doppelt planen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (23. April 2012)

Atmosphäre und Spielfluss sind top...aber das wars dann auch schon wieder.

Ich saß also da, nachdem ich mit meinem Kumpel die Beta zum 2. mal durchgezockt habe und wusste nicht Recht, wie mir geschieht. DAS ist das, worauf ich seit 12 Jahren warte? Wo ich mir fast einen Beta-Account für 100€ gekauft hätte ?
Klar, es ist gut, aber verdammtnochmal, es ist von Blizzard - es sollte eigentlich mörderisch gut sein. Kann sein dass das Spiel im Laufe der Zeit besser, tiefer, wird. Enstweilen spielt es sich zeitweise flach wie ein billiges Browsergame. Der Barbar, Demonhunter und Zauberer sind fad und nur stupides geklicke, Mönch und Hexendoktor dafür sehr nett umgesetzt.

Man merkt leider sehr stark, dass das aktuelle Skillsystem keine wirklich gute Lösung ist. Blizzard wollte unbedingt weg vom Talentbaum, koste es was es wolle, so meint man. Auch die halbwegs offene Welt fehlt stark, momentan gibt es nur mehr Schlauchwege und wenn es einmal mehrere sind, dann führen alle Wege ans Ziel.

Gekauft wird es, einmal durchgespielt sicherlich auch, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das allein die Itemspirale dauerhaft motivieren soll.


----------



## Deadwool (23. April 2012)

Ich fands auch schnell langweilig. Schöne Grafik, netter Animationen, aber langweiliges Skillsystem und die meisten Klassen spielen sich ähnlich. Gut fand ich eigentlich nur den Hexendoktor. Weiss noch nicht ob ich es kaufen werde. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2012)

Irgendwie vergessen hier alle, dass mit jeder Fortsetzung ein Spiel nur sehr selten besser wird. Das Rad kann man einfach nicht neu erfinden. Ein Diablo 3 spielt sich wie Diablo 2 Ein Starcraft 2 spielt sich wie Starcraft 1. Wird es mal ein zweites WoW geben, wird auch nicht viel anders sein als Teil 1. 
Ich glaube ihr erwartet alle einfach zu viel von einer Fortsetzung. Ausser ein paar "Optimierungen" und einigen technischen Fortschritten, sollte man einfach nicht zu viel erwarten. 
Aber immerhin hat Blizzard es bisher immer hinbekommen ein Spiel nicht schlechter werden zu lassen, als die Vorgänger. Das ist auch nicht bei jeder Softwareschmiede eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Noktavius (24. April 2012)

Also bei manchen kann ich mich echt nur totlachen! Was hier für pseudo experten rumlaufen die von dem bisschen Beta aufs volle Spiel schließen können und auch jez schon wissen wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad und die späteren Talente werden! Was habt ihr denn bitteschön gesehn? Ein bisschen vom ersten Akt und einen kleinen Teil der Talente und Runen! Also wie bitteschön wollt ihr dann wissen wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad sich entwickelt oder ob sich Talent A mit Rune Z besser anfühlt als mit Rune A? Genau könnt ihr nämlich ganich! Also sucht bitte andere Argumente! Und an den einen Vorposter! Is klar dass dir der coop Modus leicht vorkommt wenn du mit einem höherem Char am Anfang einsteigst!


----------



## meuzkoder (24. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr erwartet alle einfach zu viel von einer Fortsetzung.



hallo^^ für 12 jahre wartezeit sowas??
sicher bei 24 jahre währe bestimmt mehr umgesetzt worden^^
bin froh das ich als alter diablo fan mein geld wegen abo bei wow nicht rausgeschmissen habe^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2012)

Als ob die Wartezeit nem Einfluss hat... blizzard saß sicher 10 jahre da, angestrengt überlegend, wie die das beste Action rpg der welt verbessern können.

Es ist wie bei wow AddOns und sc: mehr vom gleichen mit neuer Zuckerglasur. Dringen steckt immer noch nur diablo


----------



## Naddeltrauma (24. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Als ob die Wartezeit nem Einfluss hat... blizzard saß sicher 10 jahre da, angestrengt überlegend, wie die das beste Action rpg der welt verbessern können.
> 
> Es ist wie bei wow AddOns und sc: mehr vom gleichen mit neuer Zuckerglasur. Dringen steckt immer noch nur diablo



seh ich auch so und verdammt nochmal mehr will ich doch gar net,ich will Diablo3.es soll sich anfühlen,so anhören und so ausehen wie ein Diablo,nur etwas frischer.hab jedes actionrollenspiel ausprobiert aber es war nie das selbe gefühl wie ich beim D1/D2 und jetz in der D3 beta hatte und darauf kommts mir an.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2012)

meuzkoder schrieb:


> hallo^^ für 12 jahre wartezeit sowas??
> sicher bei 24 jahre währe bestimmt mehr umgesetzt worden^^
> bin froh das ich als alter diablo fan mein geld wegen abo bei wow nicht rausgeschmissen habe^^


Ok, dann sag doch mal selbst was deiner Meinung nach fehlt, wenn dir das Spiel so wie es ist, scheinbar nicht gefällt. Bin mal gespannt auf deine innovativen Ideen.


----------



## davebxt (24. April 2012)

Also zum Talentsystem: Ich finde das Talentsystem super. Warum soll ich mich auch stunden lang damit beschäftigen? Spätestens nach 2 tagen gibt es eh soetwas wie eine Standard-Skillung die jeder hat...
Und zum Spiel selber: Natürlich wollen die das Casual machen, was ich als beschäftigter auch sehr gut finde. Nicht jeder hat 12 Stunden am Tag Zeit zum zocken.

Fazit: Super Spiel. Werde ich auf jeden fall spielen


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ich hatte ja keine Erwartungen, also ists recht fair, dass es 3 tolle Chars, einen "ok-Char" und einen Müllchar gibt.



Komisch... der von dier erwähnte "OK-Char" macht mir, genau wie der "Müllchar" Mit Abstand am meißten Spaß und die werde ich auch zum Release spielen... ^^

Der Barbar schnetzelt sich halt nunmal durch alles durch. Ich persönlich hoffe auch das er im höheren Levelbereich auch noch etwas Tiefgang bekommt, aber ich glaub nich wirklich daran ^^ Egal!
Und der Demon Hunter... Naja Klick Klick halt. Machst du doch eigentlich mit allen Klassen ^^ Versteh ich jetzt nich irgendwie... Der wird später bestimmt noch mehr Spaß machen. Da kommen ja noch einige Fähigkeiten. Disziplin hat man bei dem niedrigen Level praktisch gar nicht gebraucht, aber die Ressource ist ja nich einfach nur da weil es dann toller aussieht...

Der Mönch hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht, aber ich brauche keinen zweiten Nahkämpfer ehrlich gesagt... Vielleicht als 3. Char irgendwann...
Das selbe beim Magier... Is mir irgendwie zu langweilig. Außerdem finde ich den irgendwie ein wenig homo... ^^

Dafür ist der Hexendoktor ist so gar nicht mein Fall. Hat zwar echt Style und so, aber irgendwie is das nich so mein Ding irgendwelche Viecher für mich kämpfen zu lassen...
Die 3 Hunde sind ja praktisch permanent und die Spinnen.. Naja du spamst halt diese Tonkrüge und rennst weg, sobald du Gegner am Arsch hast... Na super...
Aber is generell nich so mein Ding, war auch spielerisch gesehen nie ein Fan vom Totenbeschwörer...
Naja wie bei allen muss man halt mal sehen wie sich das später verhält, jenseits von Level 13...


Das einzigste was mich wirklich gestört hat am Spiel! Die deutsche Sprachausgabe!
Nicht die der NPC´s, die is klasse! Aber die von den Charakteren selbst!
Ich denke ich werde auf Englisch spielen... Is mir generell eigentlich immer lieber...

Kann man denn einfach so die Sprache umstellen? Wenn ja, wie denn? Ne einfache Option gibt es meines Wissens nach nich. Nen extra Client runterladen oder wie?


----------



## The Bang (24. April 2012)

Soviel zu Blizzards Politik einfach nur lächerlich und ein Witz. 

Dies rief jetzt den Community-Mitarbeiter Bashiok auf den Plan, der die Design-Entscheidungen von Blizzard Entertainment im offiziellen Forum nochmals verteidigte. »Wir sind nicht besonders daran interessiert, mit unseren Blizzard-Spielen die grafischen Grenzen auszureizen. Es ist vielmehr immer unsere Absicht, eine zeitlose stilistische Ästhetik auf einer möglichst großen Anzahl an Rechnern mit ähnlichen Resultaten zu bieten. Der Grafikstil von Diablo 3 soll absichtlich wie eine Art bewegtes Gemälde wirken, was schon generell besonders scharfe Texturen und deutliche Linien vermeidet.«
​ Zudem erklärte er nochmals, dass man bewusst darauf verzichte, die Schauplatzhintergründe mit besonders viel Leben zu füllen. Aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an Gegnern, Spieler-Charakteren und Zaubereffekten würde das nur unnötig von wichtigen Entscheidungen ablenken, die man während eines Kampfes treffen müsse. 	





HAHAHA Wichtige entscheidungen während des Kampfes hahahaa ZEITLOSE Ästhetik einfach nur lächerlich der Grafikstil soll absichtlich wie ein bewegtes Gemälde wirken  es wird immer besser moderne Kunst oder was ? Sorry aber wer solche argumente bringt der weiß das sein Spiel genau diese gelobten dinge verbockt hat und man versucht das jetzt mit solchen lächerlichen comments zu verschönern. Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal Diablo 1/2 die Tage reingezogen das Gameplay war bei keinen im 1 akt so anspruchslos  aber nun gut das gehört wahrscheinlich zu den defiziten in der Vergangenheit für Blizzard.	



Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Presse das Spiel bewerten werden ich hoffe wirklich das Sie Objektiv bleiben und nicht den Fan Boy raushängen lassen. In diesen zustand wie es jetzt ist find ich ist Diablo kein 90er niemals. Wahrscheinlich wird für mich nach Heart of the Swarm mit Blizzard schluss sein. Mal waren Sie gut aber die sind genauso haie wie EA geworden bähhhh und diese Firma ist bei mir sowas von unten durch


----------



## Noktavius (24. April 2012)

Dann spiel es halt nich und gut is! Weiß ganich was die alle an der Grafik auszusetzen haben Oo?! Ich finds stimmig, sieht gut aus und läuft flüssig! Und wie gesagt du hast grad ma eine ganz kleinen Teil vom Spiel gesehn! Komm ma runter!

Edit: Und zu deinem kommentar zur presse! Bei PC Games hat das spiel schonma einen überragend eindruck! Und die haben auch nich mehr gesehn als wir


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2012)

jup ich war in dem startmenü entsetzt wie schlecht es aussah, nach 1 min spielen und den ersten 3 toten zombies wars schonwieder vergessen


----------



## The Bang (25. April 2012)

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=65783 




Wenn ihr das video gesehen habt dann reden wir nochmal über Diablo 3 und die Bosse und über das Dungeon Design


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das video gesehen habt dann reden wir nochmal über Diablo 3 und die Bosse und über das Dungeon Design



Weil?


----------



## floppydrive (25. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar....d=1589&pk=65783
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst eine MMORPG mit einem Hack&Slay oh boy

Wenn du einen Porsche gefahren hast dann reden wir nochmal über dienen Dacia Logan 

Weiterhin machst du dich mit deinen ganzen Post mehr als lächerlich, bitte vergrab dich einfach.


----------



## Minoz-13 (25. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=65783
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was möchtest du uns denn genau mitteilen ? Das Diablo3 nen Scheißspiel ist und ne Scheißgrafik hat und jeder der es spielt ein anspruchsloser Blizzard Fanboy ist, welche aus dir unverständlichen Gründen Blizzard ihr Geld freiwillig in den Rachen werfen und Spiele, welche du bevorzugst gehen unter im Datennirvana der Belanglosigkeit? Drück dich doch nicht so subtil aus, sags direkt:


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das video gesehen habt dann reden wir nochmal über Diablo 3 und die Bosse und über das Dungeon Design


tuschkasten zwischensequenzen, riesiges geleuchte, magere umgebung, lahme, bekannte bosskämpfe, schlauchdungeons, grottiges interface, mmo.
lediglich die bossmodels an sehen detailierter aus.
Diablo 3 ist wirklich deutlich besser.


----------



## The Bang (25. April 2012)

An ZAM und den rest: Weil Guild Wars 2 schon im ersten Dungeon in sachen anspruch 1000 mal besser ist als Diablo 3. Bosse haben in Guild Wars 2 eine bessere Boss Mechanik schon im 1 Dungeon sieht man es direkt . Weil Guild Wars 2 für ein MMO die Story und Quests um einiges besser darstellt. Es geht nicht darum das ich Diablo 3 nicht mag sondern ich vergleiche es und verstehe in keinster weise das Blizzard nicht mal ansatzweise das Spiel verbessert. Im gegenteil es wird beschnitten und zwar auf stupide Art und Weise. Die Quest Präsentation ist für mich ein no go genauso ein no go ist die Grafik desweiteren ist für mich das Skill System sowas von beschränkt und langweilig das hat nix mehr mit den ursprung von Diablo zu tun. Die Positiven dinge habe ich in einen posting erwähnt ich bin ja nicht nur ein negativ Kritiker.

Ja ich vergleiche ein MMO mit Diablo 3! Warum ? Weil ich nochmals erwähne! Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler ich hab verschiedene plattformen und überlege genau womit ich meine Zeit vertreibe wenn ich meine beschränkte Zeit für etwas investiere und mein Geld dafür ausgeben tu! Dann will ich das Gefühl haben! Ja hier haben sich leute gedanken gemacht hier steckt liebe zum detail hier steckt innovation ideen und Abwechslung. Ich weiß nicht wie es dir geht Zam aber als Berufstätiger der du auch bist wirst du glaub ich nicht deine Private Zeit mit etwas verschwenden wo du nicht 100% sicher bist das es dir Spass macht.

Nochmals muss ich erwähnen das ich bis jetzt alle Blizzard Spiele gespielt habe aber noch niemals in meiner ganzen Spiele laufbahn habe ich so ein fail wie Diablo 3 gesehen. Es geht nicht primär darum das ich sage Diablo 3 ist mist und ihr alle seit Blizzard Fan Boys da müsste ich mich nähmlich selber dazu zählen. Den die längsten Spiele die ich lange gespielt habe waren von Blizzard. Aber das Diablo 3 nach so langer entwicklungszeit und so vielen verschiebungen und so vielen abstrichen und tam tam so mickrig im vergleich zu anderen spielen wirkt die bis dato raus gekommen sind zeichnen für mich einen negativen trend bei Blizzard ab.

Ich habe von Diablo 3 ein Bomben Spiel erwartet ein Spiel das genauso einschlagen tut wie damals der erste oder zweite teil. Ein Spiel das von neuen gameplay elementen nur so sprüht aber auch gerne den ursprung nicht vergisst. Aber letzen endes wirkt es auf mich wie ein Torchlight mit leicht besseren Optik  nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es geht nicht darum ob MMO oder sonstiges es geht darum wieviel Spass habe ich bei dem was ich tu oder mir anschaue. Aber es springt einfach bei mir nicht der Funke über. Ich verstehe nicht das man nur den namen Diablo 3 hört und alle feucht werden. Es geht um mehr! Es nervt mich genauso wie bei Call of Duty verwursten verwursten verwursten ideen hähh was ist das ? Man muss es einfach mal hier auf den Virtuellen Tisch legen! Asien ist auf dem Vormarsch  in allen belangen. In letzer Zeit sind die besten Spiele die ich gezockt habe aus Asien gekommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. April 2012)

Der König hat schon 3 oder 4 Fähigkeiten. Das ist mehr als andariel und duriel zusammen (und als der komische Plattform nur Range dd (solche Fehler macht Blizz schon seit 4, 5 jahren nicht mehr in wow) strahle Boss in dem gw Video). Weisest du, das du die Skelette die er ruft nicht töten brauchst? Man kann sie vor ihn kiten und er cleavt sie mit dem aoe selber weg. Denke das wird in Inferno auch nötig sein.vielleicht 

Was mich als abgestumpften hack&slayer total überrascht hat, war das der erste Story Elite unten in leahs haus schon ne bossfahigkeit hatte. War völlig perplex, als er mich mit seinen Mist FrostBomben die er im Raum verteilt eingefroren hat und so an mich ran kam. Auf Inferno auch sicher nich mehr so lustig


Aber hey, Spiel gw. Ich kam mich mit mmos nach 5 jahren wow nich mehr anfreunden. alles in dem Video kommt mit bekannt vor. Alles schon gesehen, fordert alles nich. Ich werde Spaß in d3 haben, du und viele andere anderes wo. Als ob mich so was heute noch anheben würde.


----------



## Minoz-13 (26. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Aber hey, Spiel gw. Ich kam mich mit mmos nach 5 jahren wow nich mehr anfreunden. alles in dem Video kommt mit bekannt vor. Alles schon gesehen, fordert alles nich. Ich werde Spaß in d3 haben, du und viele andere anderes wo. Als ob mich so was heute noch anheben würde.




Sehe ich ähnlich, wahrscheinlich bin ich nach all den Jahren MMO müde, nichts kann mich in diesen Spielen bisher mehr überraschen, da werde ich D3 in kleinem Kreis einfach genießen. Zum Glück kann man ja auch mehrere Spiele spielen.


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Du verstehst es echt nicht @The Bang...Hack'n'Slay-Spieler wollen keine extrem ausgereiften Bosskämpfe mit Taktik und Gruppenspiel. Ein Boss in nem Hack'n'Slay soll einfach viel austeilen und viel einstecken können und sich durch seine Fähigkeiten ein Bisschen von den anderen Monstern abheben. Er soll aber sowohl solo, als auch in der Gruppe machbar sein. Alleine diese Anforderung ist in nem normalen MMO nicht gegeben, weil die MMO-Bosse normalerweise aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt sind.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum Du dauernd Diablo mit Guild Wars vergleichst. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Da kannst Du ja gleich Diablo mit Tetris vergleichen oder mit nem Ego Shooter. Das sind einfach ganz komplett unterschiedliche Spielarten. Das ist, als würdest Du Weitsprung mit Schach vergleichen, sind beides Sportarten aber haben nunmal gar nichts gemein und sind schlichtweg nicht vergleichbar.

Ganz ehrlich, beim Diablo 2-Release war ich auch geschockt, weil sich das Spiel völlig vom Vorgänger abgehoben hat. Da hab ich beim 3. Teil nichts anderes erwartet. Diablo 3 ist nunmal kein D2 mehr und wenn man D2 haben will, spielt man halt D2. Aber wenn ich Diablo 3 mit anderen Titeln aus dem Hack'n'Slay-Genre vergleiche, finde ich die Veränderungen extrem innovativ:
- Monster, die aus Löchern springen und Wände hochklettern hab ich noch in keinem anderen Hack'n'Slay gesehen.
- Nen Schmied, den man leveln kann gabs auch noch nie.

Die meisten anderen halbwegs aktuellen Hack'n'Slays sind eigentlich immer nur billig abgekupfert von irgendwelchen älteren Spielen und bieten gar nichts neues. Schau Dir doch mal Torchlight 1 an. Unterscheidet sich das Spiel in irgend einer Hinsicht von Diablo 2? Ich denke nicht.
Vor allem versteh ich nicht, was Du an neuen innovativen Ideen erwartest. Ich erwarte von nem Hack'n'Slay, dass ich mich durch Monstermassen schnetzeln kann, dabei ab und zu nen Levelup erhalte, neue Fähigkeiten verwenden kann und im höheren Spiel auf Itemjagd gehe. Mehr erwarte ich nicht. Von mir aus könnte Diablo 3 auch Minecraft-Grafik haben, solange der Spielspass gegeben ist und meine im vorherigen Satz erwähnten Anforderungen gegeben sind.

Und der grosse Vorteil von nem Hack'n'Slay gegenüber sämtlichen MMOs ist übrigens, dass ich locker mal einloggen, ne Stunde zocken und wieder ausloggen kann. Das kann man in keinem einzigen MMO wirklich (...naja vielleicht in Mankind oder Eve  ).


ego1899 schrieb:


> Komisch... der von dier erwähnte "OK-Char" macht mir, genau wie der "Müllchar" Mit Abstand am meißten Spaß und die werde ich auch zum Release spielen... ^^


Über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück ja streiten 



> Dafür ist der Hexendoktor ist so gar nicht mein Fall. Hat zwar echt Style und so, aber irgendwie is das nich so mein Ding irgendwelche Viecher für mich kämpfen zu lassen...
> Die 3 Hunde sind ja praktisch permanent und die Spinnen.. Naja du spamst halt diese Tonkrüge und rennst weg, sobald du Gegner am Arsch hast... Na super...


Die Tonkrüge hab ich nie eingesetzt, weil die bei mir zu 3-Sekunden-Lags führen. Aber die Fledermäuse kann man wunderbar aktiv einsetzen. Ich war eben auch überrascht, als ich die Fledermäuse bekam und die einsetzte und feststellte, dass der Hexendoktor eben doch extrem offensiv gespielt werden kann, wenn man die Fledermäuse hat. Dann spielt der sich mehr wie die Zauberin und überhaupt nicht mehr wie der Nekro aus D2.



> Das einzigste was mich wirklich gestört hat am Spiel! Die deutsche Sprachausgabe!
> Nicht die der NPC´s, die is klasse! Aber die von den Charakteren selbst!
> Ich denke ich werde auf Englisch spielen... Is mir generell eigentlich immer lieber...
> 
> Kann man denn einfach so die Sprache umstellen? Wenn ja, wie denn? Ne einfache Option gibt es meines Wissens nach nich. Nen extra Client runterladen oder wie?


Jap, kannst Du. Einfach im Spiel selbst in den Optionen umstellen und ev. Diablo neu starten, dann ist alles englisch 


Edit: Übrigens fand ich Guild Wars 1 total langweilig. Da gabs auch keine neuen tollen innovativen Ideen. Guild Wars 1 spielte man nur, weils keine monatlichen Kosten hatte...


----------



## Lari (26. April 2012)

Der Vergleich GW2 vs. D3 ist echt schlimm 
Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist wohl, dass man es online spielt, aber da hörts schon auf.

Wäre in etwa so sinnvoll wie der Vergleich League of Legends versus Battlefield Multiplayer oder ähnliches. Beides PvP, dennoch grundverschieden und keinesfalls vergleichbar.


----------



## puzzelmörder (26. April 2012)

Hey Leute. 

Ich mag eigentlich keine Sportspiele (bis auf FIFA) aber NBA 12 find ich ja im vergleich zu anderen Basketballspielen richtig langweilig. Ich spiele sonst alle Spiele von EA und und deshalb muss mir doch eigentlich auch NBA 12 gefallen. Die haben sich ja absolut nicht die Mühe gemacht da irgendwie Innovationen reinzubringen. Warum sieht das Spielfeld immer gleich aus? Warum stehen immer gleich viele Spieler aufm Feld? 

Ohne Mist, wenn ich keine Sportspiele mag dann kaufe ich mir die auch nicht oder tue meinem Unmut wenn ich es in ner Demoversion spiele nicht kund weil ich eh ne geringe Chance sehe es zu mögen. Ich muss auch nicht alle Spiele eines Herrstellers mögen oder anders gesagt bin ich als Fussballfan auch nicht dazu verpflichtet alle Vereine der Bundesliga zu mögen. xD
Auch sollte man bei einem Vergleich darauf achten nur Spiele des selben Genres zu vergleichen und nicht wild zu mixen. Ein GW2 hat mit Diablo so viel gemeinsam wie nen Battlefield mit Mario Kart. 


Ich persönlich erwarte von Diablo 3 eine vernünftige Rahmenhandlung und Gegnermassen die ich töten darf. Dazu noch, dass der Sammeltrieb befriedigt wird und man mit Freunden losziehen darf. Ob nun die Quest super innovativ sind ist mir Rille, weil es darum in nem Hack & Slay nicht primär geht. Wenn es wird wie Diablo 2 nur moderner bin ich voll zufrieden. Innovationen bedeuten nicht gleich Spielspaß und eine Spielserie in der die Innovationen mich abgeschreckt haben ist Final Fantasy. Ab dem 10ten Teil waren mir die Innovationen und Veränderungen zu groß und die Teile sind alle ne Fehlinvestition gewesen!


----------



## MrGimbel (26. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> ...
> Warum wird Diablo 3 so gehypt und ein Guild Wars 2 zb nicht ?



Hat sich der Thread alleine mit diesem Satz nicht schon komplett disqualifiziert?


----------



## The Bang (27. April 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Vergleich GW2 vs. D3 ist echt schlimm
> Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist wohl, dass man es online spielt, aber da hörts schon auf.
> 
> Wäre in etwa so sinnvoll wie der Vergleich League of Legends versus Battlefield Multiplayer oder ähnliches. Beides PvP, dennoch grundverschieden und keinesfalls vergleichbar.





Ich vergleiche nicht das Komplette Spiel damit sondern gewisse Grundelemente des Spiel Design. Dazu zählen die Quests und dafür zählen auch die Boss Kämpfe für mich. Ich weiß das ein MMO ganz anderes aufgebaut ist aber trotzdem muss aus heutiger sicht gesagt werden Diablo 3 ist nicht zeitgemäß. Es geht darum das man wenigstens bei Quests die Icons animiert hätte das ist das mindeste man das haben die bei Starcraft 2 auch gemacht. Wieso werden so kleine details einfach nicht berücksichtigt. Ich mein worauf Blizzard bei Diablo 3 aus ist sieht man anhand des Indikators Auktionshaus. Das unterscheidet alle genannten Spiele bis dato von Diablo 3 und das Konzept und worauf es Blizzard ankommt. Es wirkt einfach auf mich nicht realistisch in einen Spiel was Spass machen soll so etwas einzubauen und Argumente wie du musst es ja nicht benutzen wenn du es nicht brauchst sind mir auch ein graus. Eigentlich ist das Spiel letzen endes nur darauf beschränkt und wird dadurch für längere Zeit am leben gehalten. Den die Ultra Giga Mega virtuellen P..... vergleiche sorgen dafür. Es ist meiner meinung nach nicht legetim den man kann sich damit vorteile einfach mal erkaufen ohne sich großartig mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Das ist wie wenn in Starcraft 2 aufeinmal die Terraner eine neue Mega unit bekommen die man sich mit echtgeld kaufen kann. Genauso sehe ich das mit Diablo 3 am ende! Hast du Geld investiert kannst du dir vorteile erkaufen.


----------



## Lari (27. April 2012)

Ich steh dem Echtgeld-Auktionshaus auch skeptisch gegenüber, aber wie Blizzard sagte: "Wenn wirs nicht machen, dann machts wer anders."
Und das stimmt halt. Es wurde vorher schon gegen Echtgeld in D2 gehandelt, lediglich über externe Plattformen. So verdienen sie mit dran.

Ich werds nicht nutzen, ich empfinde es ein wenig wie Mogeln. Es gehört halt dazu, sich selbst die Items zu erfarmen.

Auch finde ich deine persönliche Kritik gegenüber D3 völlig in Ordnung, aber nicht den Vergleich mit anderen Genres. Ich habe D3 angespielt und es war ein Hack n Slay, also das, was ich erwartet habe. Für den Preis den ich zahlen werde werde ich mit Sicherheit auch lange genug beschäftigt um ein vernünftiges Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu erreichen.
Ein abschließendes Urteil bilde ich mir dann, wenn ich es durch habe, wobei ich nicht befürchte, dass ich danach enttäuscht bin. Ich hab allerdings auch keine große Erwartungshaltung gegenüber dem Spiel. Monster zerhacken, Items jagen und das mit online mit Freunden. Und das bietet es mir halt soweit ich es sehen konnte.


----------



## Naddeltrauma (27. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche nicht das Komplette Spiel damit sondern gewisse Grundelemente des Spiel Design. Dazu zählen die Quests und dafür zählen auch die Boss Kämpfe für mich. Ich weiß das ein MMO ganz anderes aufgebaut ist aber trotzdem muss aus heutiger sicht gesagt werden Diablo 3 ist nicht zeitgemäß. Es geht darum das man wenigstens bei Quests die Icons animiert hätte das ist das mindeste man das haben die bei Starcraft 2 auch gemacht. Wieso werden so kleine details einfach nicht berücksichtigt. Ich mein worauf Blizzard bei Diablo 3 aus ist sieht man anhand des Indikators Auktionshaus. Das unterscheidet alle genannten Spiele bis dato von Diablo 3 und das Konzept und worauf es Blizzard ankommt. Es wirkt einfach auf mich nicht realistisch in einen Spiel was Spass machen soll so etwas einzubauen und Argumente wie du musst es ja nicht benutzen wenn du es nicht brauchst sind mir auch ein graus. Eigentlich ist das Spiel letzen endes nur darauf beschränkt und wird dadurch für längere Zeit am leben gehalten. Den die Ultra Giga Mega virtuellen P..... vergleiche sorgen dafür. Es ist meiner meinung nach nicht legetim den man kann sich damit vorteile einfach mal erkaufen ohne sich großartig mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Das ist wie wenn in Starcraft 2 aufeinmal die Terraner eine neue Mega unit bekommen die man sich mit echtgeld kaufen kann. Genauso sehe ich das mit Diablo 3 am ende! Hast du Geld investiert kannst du dir vorteile erkaufen.



mal im ernst in einem Hack and Slay vorteile erkaufen?? klar wirds leut geben die das echtgeld AH nutzen aber die vorteile seh ich hier nicht,man steht ja nicht gemeinsam in einer stadt um zu posen,und da man allein für sich selbst oder mit paar freunden zusammen daddelt kann man hier nicht von spielentscheidenden vorteilen sprechen.und the bang ganz ehrlich ich geh auch nicht ins GW2 forum und erzähl rum wie viel besser D3 für mich ist im gegensatz zu GW2,würd mich mal interessieren was die GW fangemeinde mit mir dann macht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Den die Ultra Giga Mega virtuellen P..... vergleiche sorgen dafür. Es ist meiner meinung nach nicht legetim den man kann sich damit vorteile einfach mal erkaufen ohne sich großartig mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt zu haben.


mit meinen 3 freunden auf dem server? mehr leute sehen meinen gigantischen schwengel dann nämlich garnicht


----------



## meuzkoder (27. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> An ZAM und den rest: Weil Guild Wars 2 schon im ersten Dungeon in sachen anspruch 1000 mal besser ist als Diablo 3. Bosse haben in Guild Wars 2 eine bessere Boss Mechanik schon im 1 Dungeon sieht man es direkt . Weil Guild Wars 2 für ein MMO die Story und Quests um einiges besser darstellt. Es geht nicht darum das ich Diablo 3 nicht mag sondern ich vergleiche es und verstehe in keinster weise das Blizzard nicht mal ansatzweise das Spiel verbessert. Im gegenteil es wird beschnitten und zwar auf stupide Art und Weise. Die Quest Präsentation ist für mich ein no go genauso ein no go ist die Grafik desweiteren ist für mich das Skill System sowas von beschränkt und langweilig das hat nix mehr mit den ursprung von Diablo zu tun. Die Positiven dinge habe ich in einen posting erwähnt ich bin ja nicht nur ein negativ Kritiker.
> 
> Ja ich vergleiche ein MMO mit Diablo 3! Warum ? Weil ich nochmals erwähne! Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler ich hab verschiedene plattformen und überlege genau womit ich meine Zeit vertreibe wenn ich meine beschränkte Zeit für etwas investiere und mein Geld dafür ausgeben tu! Dann will ich das Gefühl haben! Ja hier haben sich leute gedanken gemacht hier steckt liebe zum detail hier steckt innovation ideen und Abwechslung. Ich weiß nicht wie es dir geht Zam aber als Berufstätiger der du auch bist wirst du glaub ich nicht deine Private Zeit mit etwas verschwenden wo du nicht 100% sicher bist das es dir Spass macht.
> 
> ...


sehe ich genau so, nach so langer zeit hab ich mehr erwartet^^
sag nur torchlight und werde es nicht kaufen


----------



## Naddeltrauma (27. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe von Diablo 3 ein Bomben Spiel erwartet ein Spiel das genauso einschlagen tut wie damals der erste oder zweite teil.



es wird genauso einschlagen.... paar alte gamer werden wohl wegbleiben aber viele neue dazukommen glaub ma.es spielt sich halt fluffig einfach einlogen und fun haben keine stunde auf grpsuche heiler hier tank da usw. das is das schöne am Hack and Slay. unkomplizierte unterhaltung,egal ob 20min oder 4stunden


----------



## k0ller (29. April 2012)

Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> es wird genauso einschlagen.... paar alte gamer werden wohl wegbleiben aber viele neue dazukommen glaub ma.es spielt sich halt fluffig einfach einlogen und fun haben keine stunde auf grpsuche heiler hier tank da usw. das is das schöne am Hack and Slay. unkomplizierte unterhaltung,egal ob 20min oder 4stunden


jo genau wie torchlight, deshalb muss ich diablo III nicht kaufen^^


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche nicht das Komplette Spiel damit sondern gewisse Grundelemente des Spiel Design. Dazu zählen die Quests und dafür zählen auch die Boss Kämpfe für mich.


Ehrlich gesagt find ich Quests in nem Hack'n'Slay eher überflüssig. Von mir aus hätten sie die ganz weglassen können.



> Ich mein worauf Blizzard bei Diablo 3 aus ist sieht man anhand des Indikators Auktionshaus. Das unterscheidet alle genannten Spiele bis dato von Diablo 3 und das Konzept und worauf es Blizzard ankommt. Es wirkt einfach auf mich nicht realistisch in einen Spiel was Spass machen soll so etwas einzubauen und Argumente wie du musst es ja nicht benutzen wenn du es nicht brauchst sind mir auch ein graus. Eigentlich ist das Spiel letzen endes nur darauf beschränkt und wird dadurch für längere Zeit am leben gehalten. Den die Ultra Giga Mega virtuellen P..... vergleiche sorgen dafür. Es ist meiner meinung nach nicht legetim den man kann sich damit vorteile einfach mal erkaufen ohne sich großartig mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Das ist wie wenn in Starcraft 2 aufeinmal die Terraner eine neue Mega unit bekommen die man sich mit echtgeld kaufen kann. Genauso sehe ich das mit Diablo 3 am ende! Hast du Geld investiert kannst du dir vorteile erkaufen.


Was für Vorteile denn? Dass die Gegner schneller umfallen? Das hilft dann ja der ganzen Gruppe. Man spielt ja nicht gegeneinander, sondern miteinander. Diablo ist kein PvP-Spiel. Ausserdem, soweit ich das gesehen habe, sieht man den andern Spielern auch nicht an, was ihre Chars anhaben. In MMOs find ich RL-Auktionshäuser auch daneben, aber in nem Hack'n'Slay, in dem selbst das beste Equip eigentlich "nichts wert" ist, weil letztendlich die Gegner mehr oder weniger gleich schnell umkippen, wie wenn man nur ne gute Ausrüstung hat, ist mir das ehrlich gesagt völlig egal, wer sich was für wiviel Echtgeld einkauft.



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> mit meinen 3 freunden auf dem server? mehr leute sehen meinen gigantischen schwengel dann nämlich garnicht


Schwengel  na dann hoff ich für Dich, er ist golden, dann hast Du nen Blingbling-Schwengel


----------



## Bezzlebub (30. April 2012)

bin da leider auf abgestumpft bei GW2 da bietet mir ha flammenschlund in WoW das gleiche ne spaß bei seite jedem das seine
Diablo war/ist ein spiel wo du fix einloggen kannst um zu zocken ob alleine oder in einer grpe 
und für mich als WoW spieler ist GW2 oder auch andere MMO's nichts mehr da ich es langweilig finde von den boss mechaniken und co. gab es halt alles schon


----------



## myadictivo (1. Mai 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> jo genau wie torchlight, deshalb muss ich diablo III nicht kaufen^^



torchlight 1 war leider dank fehlender mp unterstützung einfach mal nen nettes spiel für 2-3 nachmittage und hab ich gerne mal im steam deal für 2,50 gekauft. kam nicht ansatzweise an d2 heran. auch die ganzen titan quest / sacred 2 etc usw. kamen nicht ansatzweise an den alten meister ran. d3 wird denk ich mal zu 99,99999% wieder mein spiel für die einsame insel. torchlight 2 werd ich mir auch mal angucken, wenns wieder für 2,50 im steam deal ist. vorher schreckt mich primär erstmal die grafik dezent ab..die trifft so garnicht meinen geschmack.

also natürlich persönliches empfinden. d3 ist halt auch ein hack&slay..wer die vorgänger gespielt hat, würd doch nicht im traum auf die idee kommen, besondere boss-mechaniken zu erwarten. hat d2 auch nicht wirklich geboten. zwar hatten alle bosse bißl extra angriffe, aber taktik hats so gut wie nie wirklich gebraucht. reingehen - umkloppen - loot abgreifen..man muss doch nicht ne viertel stunde - in 3 phasen - an irgend nem boss rumnagen


----------



## The Bang (1. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> torchlight 1 war leider dank fehlender mp unterstützung einfach mal nen nettes spiel für 2-3 nachmittage und hab ich gerne mal im steam deal für 2,50 gekauft. kam nicht ansatzweise an d2 heran. auch die ganzen titan quest / sacred 2 etc usw. kamen nicht ansatzweise an den alten meister ran. d3 wird denk ich mal zu 99,99999% wieder mein spiel für die einsame insel. torchlight 2 werd ich mir auch mal angucken, wenns wieder für 2,50 im steam deal ist. vorher schreckt mich primär erstmal die grafik dezent ab..die trifft so garnicht meinen geschmack.
> 
> also natürlich persönliches empfinden. d3 ist halt auch ein hack&slay..wer die vorgänger gespielt hat, würd doch nicht im traum auf die idee kommen, besondere boss-mechaniken zu erwarten. hat d2 auch nicht wirklich geboten. zwar hatten alle bosse bißl extra angriffe, aber taktik hats so gut wie nie wirklich gebraucht. reingehen - umkloppen - loot abgreifen..man muss doch nicht ne viertel stunde - in 3 phasen - an irgend nem boss rumnagen




Ja für Torchlight zahlst du aber einen geringen betrag für ein verhältnißmäßig gutes Spiel. Ich mein ich würde nichts dagegen haben wenn Diablo 3 nicht mit so einen Utopischen Preis von 55€ angeboten wird zu anfang. Das Preis Leistungsverhältniss ist ein ganz anderes. Nur weil es Diablo 3 heißt und von Blizzard ist muss man es ja nicht so teuer sein. 

Unabhängig davon gehen mir die Blizzard Mitarbeiter mit ihren aussagen nur noch auf den Sack. 

Game Director Jay Wilson: Sagte dass es unmöglich sei, den Inferno-Modus von Diablo durchzuspielen, ohne dabei mindesten zehn Mal zu sterben. Unter einigen Diablo-3-Fans kam danach die Frage auf, ob der Inferno-Modus dann überhaupt von Spielern mit einem Hardcore-Charakter, also einer Spielfigur, die nach dem ersten Tod unwiederbringlich verloren ist, gemeistert werden kann. Via Twitter-Account meldete sich Jay Wilson nun abermals zu Wort und erklärte, dass der Inferno-Modus eigentlich nicht für Hardcore-Charaktere vorgesehen sei. Allerdings fügte er seinem Statement noch hinzu, dass die Spieler es doch bitte als Herausforderung begreifen sollen, den Inferno-Modus mit einem Hardcore-Charakter zu überleben. 

Desweiteren finde ich die Erwartungshaltung mancher User hier echt unglaublich ihr sagt ihr erwartet kein großes Spiel ihr wollt nur schnetzeln aber im anschluss darauf versucht ihr jede Kritik an das Spiel zu verteidigen. Das Spiel hat klare Schwächen die auch schon zu anfang ersichtlich sind. Was im anschluss in den nächsten Akten des Spiels passiert das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber die jetzigen Schwächen sind klar und das weiß Blizzard deswegen versuchen Sie ja auch jedes ihrer Schwächen zu verteidigen mit aussagen wie es ist so gewollt bla bla. Ich bleib dabei am Tag X nach den Tests der Weltpresse usw. sieht man am ende welche Kritik Punkte genannt wurden und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal. Ich kann es nur nochmal jeden sagen Spielt die vorgänger Diablo 1 und 2 nochmal führt euch die Stärken der vorgänger nochmal zu gemüte  und dann macht den vergleich. Ihr werdet schon zu anfang fatale unterschiede erkennen unabhängig von der Grafik haha


----------



## Minoz-13 (1. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bleib dabei am Tag X nach den Tests der Weltpresse usw. sieht man am ende welche Kritik Punkte genannt wurden und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal. ...




Und was bringt das genau? Welche Art der Bestätigung suchst du ? Macht mir Diablo keinen Spaß mehr, lege ich es erstmal beiseite. Was ändert die Meinung der "Weltpresse" dadran? Ich hab die Beta gesehen und weiß was mich erwartet. Diablo ist kein MMO wo man Abozahlen halten muss oder der Endcontent etwas ganz Besonderes sein muss.

Und ich spiele zum wieder warm werden grad D2 und im ersten Akt habe ich nicht wirklich die Unterschiede gemerkt außer dem Skillsystem, rennen/laufen, Portal- und Identifikationsrollen, doch ich hab gemerkt dass der Taschenplatz viel zu klein ist und ich mehr in die Stadt geporte habe als alles andere und D2 ohne Lichtradius wirklich sehr sehr finster ist.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ja für Torchlight zahlst du aber einen geringen betrag für ein verhältnißmäßig gutes Spiel. Ich mein ich würde nichts dagegen haben wenn Diablo 3 nicht mit so einen Utopischen Preis von 55€ angeboten wird zu anfang. Das Preis Leistungsverhältniss ist ein ganz anderes. Nur weil es Diablo 3 heißt und von Blizzard ist muss man es ja nicht so teuer sein.



afaik wurde das spiel schon für 49euro irgendwo gelistet und das finde ich ist ein ganz normaler preis. ich zock auch konsolen titel und staune teilweise über preise von 70 euro in div. läden für release titel.
es ist halt ein vollpreis spiel und blockbuster titel. was bringt mir ein torchlight für 2,50 welches ich nach 8 stunden nicht mehr spiele. torchlight 2 wird für 20 euro gehandelt. ist mir persönlich auch zu viel für so einen titel, von dem ich mir nicht wirklich was verspreche. d3 ist mir hingegen sogar die 90 euro für die CE wert, denn ich mag die goodies und bei d3 bin ich mir nach der beta sowieso sicher einige hundert stunden played time zu verbringen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat klare Schwächen die auch schon zu anfang ersichtlich sind.
> 
> Ich kann es nur nochmal jeden sagen Spielt die vorgänger Diablo 1 und 2 nochmal führt euch die Stärken der vorgänger nochmal zu gemüte  und dann macht den vergleich. Ihr werdet schon zu anfang fatale unterschiede erkennen unabhängig von der Grafik haha


welche schwächen denn, außer mmo bosse sind angeblich komplexer und die kleinen mmo dungeons sind schöner als die d3 gesamtwelt, hast du noch keine vorgebracht... und beide sind schlicht falsch bzw sehr subjektiv aka deine meinung

d2?
schonmal geschrieben, aus heutiger sicht ätzend umständlich. lahmes skillsystem, kleines inventar, schweres items verschieben, nur 2 tasten, mangelhaftes mp questsystem, praktisch keine quests, bosse ohne fähigkeiten usw.

und presse lol, das wird mit sicherheit ein 90%+ spiel


----------



## puzzelmörder (2. Mai 2012)

Mir würde so einiges einfallen was man kritisieren kann, auch mit Blick auf Diablo 1 und 2, aber doch bitte nichts genretypisches.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du erwartest aber Diablo wird kein MMORPG werden und muss daher nicht das Selbe bieten wie ein WoW, GW2 oder sonst ein MMORPG. 

Im Eingangspost hast du geschrieben, dass du deine Zeit nicht verschwenden willst aber im Grunde machst du genau das. Du zermatterst dir deinen Kopf und bist von Blizzard enttäuscht weil die eben mal nen Spiel rausbringen was dir nicht gefällt. So what. 
Diablo 3 wird nen Hack & Slay und genau das erwarte ich. Ich habe die Beta nicht gespielt aber das was ich bisher gesehen habe reizt mich. 
Wenn ich stundenlang raiden möchte und Questen dann spiele ich WoW, SWToR oder sonst ein MMORPG aber doch kein Hack & Slay. In Diablo möchte ich Monster slayn und Items bekommen.

Außerdem was soll die Aussage mit den Blizzard Mitarbeitern? Die machen ihren Job. Die Aussage find ich sogar motivierend weil es dann tatsächlich eine Leistung wäre Inferno mit einem hardcore Char zu schaffen. Es wäre nicht einfach ein facerollen. Stell dir vor, die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind dazu da das jeder eine Herausforderung findet/hat und es ist durchaus so gewollt. Es motiviert wenn es immer schwieriger wird und man grade im hardcore modus aufpassen muss weil jeder Fehler bestraft wird. 

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe erwarte ich ein Auto und vergleiche dann verscheidene Autos miteinander. Ein Learjet hat in dem Vergleich nichts verloren.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ja für Torchlight zahlst du aber einen geringen betrag für ein verhältnißmäßig gutes Spiel. Ich mein ich würde nichts dagegen haben wenn Diablo 3 nicht mit so einen Utopischen Preis von 55€ angeboten wird zu anfang. Das Preis Leistungsverhältniss ist ein ganz anderes. Nur weil es Diablo 3 heißt und von Blizzard ist muss man es ja nicht so teuer sein.


Dann wartest Du halt ein halbes Jahr und kaufst das Spiel dann. Ich kaufe, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, Games eh nie direkt wenn sie released werden. Erstens sind sie meisten extrem überteuert und zweitens ists heute leider scheinbar ne Angewohnheit einiger Spieleschmieden geworden, ein Spiel ungetestet auf den Markt zu schmeissen und dann nach ein paar Monaten erst, nachzupatchen. Ich sag nur Oblivion und Gothic 3...



> Unabhängig davon gehen mir die Blizzard Mitarbeiter mit ihren aussagen nur noch auf den Sack.
> 
> Game Director Jay Wilson: Sagte dass es unmöglich sei, den Inferno-Modus von Diablo durchzuspielen, ohne dabei mindesten zehn Mal zu sterben. Unter einigen Diablo-3-Fans kam danach die Frage auf, ob der Inferno-Modus dann überhaupt von Spielern mit einem Hardcore-Charakter, also einer Spielfigur, die nach dem ersten Tod unwiederbringlich verloren ist, gemeistert werden kann. Via Twitter-Account meldete sich Jay Wilson nun abermals zu Wort und erklärte, dass der Inferno-Modus eigentlich nicht für Hardcore-Charaktere vorgesehen sei. Allerdings fügte er seinem Statement noch hinzu, dass die Spieler es doch bitte als Herausforderung begreifen sollen, den Inferno-Modus mit einem Hardcore-Charakter zu überleben.


Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht, denn das ist genau das, was ich haben will. Wenns nen Inferno-Mode gibt, soll der auch unglaublich hart sein. Wird mir dieser dann zu langweilig, spiel ich ihn im HC-Mode und da ists ja wohl klar, dass das höllisch schwer und praktisch unmöglich zu meistern sein muss. Hast Du früher mal Arcade-Spiele gezockt? Die waren praktisch nicht zu meistern, nur mit ewig langem üben und erneutem von vorne beginnen. So stell ich mir den Inferno-Mode in HC vor. Das ist was Tolles, das ist genau das, was heute vielen Spielen fehlt: ne Herausforderung.



> Desweiteren finde ich die Erwartungshaltung mancher User hier echt unglaublich ihr sagt ihr erwartet kein großes Spiel ihr wollt nur schnetzeln aber im anschluss darauf versucht ihr jede Kritik an das Spiel zu verteidigen. Das Spiel hat klare Schwächen die auch schon zu anfang ersichtlich sind. Was im anschluss in den nächsten Akten des Spiels passiert das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber die jetzigen Schwächen sind klar und das weiß Blizzard deswegen versuchen Sie ja auch jedes ihrer Schwächen zu verteidigen mit aussagen wie es ist so gewollt bla bla. Ich bleib dabei am Tag X nach den Tests der Weltpresse usw. sieht man am ende welche Kritik Punkte genannt wurden und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal. Ich kann es nur nochmal jeden sagen Spielt die vorgänger Diablo 1 und 2 nochmal führt euch die Stärken der vorgänger nochmal zu gemüte  und dann macht den vergleich. Ihr werdet schon zu anfang fatale unterschiede erkennen unabhängig von der Grafik haha


Ich weiss nicht, was Du meinst. Ich konnte bisher keine "Schwäche" feststellen, wie Du sie geschrieben hast. Werd doch mal konkret, dann kann ich gerne darauf eingehen. Und wenn Du dafür andere Spiele als Vergleich heranziehst, dann nimm doch bitte solche aus dem selben Genre, wie beispielsweise Torchlight oder Sacred.

Und übrigens: ich revidiere meine Meinung nie, bloss weil die Presse das anders sieht als ich. Das ist eh das Dümmste, das man tun kann. Denn auch die Meinung der Presse ist in vielen Fällen extrem subjektiv.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Mai 2012)

Wer bezahlt auch in Zeiten von Online Plattformen noch einen Vollpreis für ein Game, das letzte mal wo ich über 50€ zum Release gezahlt habe war über 5 Jahre her (CE und Special Editions ausgenommen).


----------



## Heynrich (2. Mai 2012)

Diablo is einfach diablo... und allein weil diablo einfach diablo ist, ist es diablo schon wert gekauft zu werden.

Es geht im Grunde nicht nur allein um das Game. Es geht um das ganze Franchise an sich. Die Story, die Helden, die Ideen, die Welt ... man will wieder ein Teil davon erleben. Dabei sein. Man will Diablo fühlen! Da ist es egal, ob das Spiel jetzt paar Sachen hat, die einem nicht so gefallen.

Die Leute gehen ja auch ins Stadion ihrer Lieblibgsmannschaft, obwohl sie vielleicht schon vorher wissen, die Steigen eh ab und schaffens net. Trotzdem sind sie dabei. Weil sie Fans sind, weil sie dahinter stehn. Und ich bin Fan von Diablo. Ja ich bin Fanboy, disst mich!

Und wenn Blizzard will, dass ich mein Haus verkaufen, dass sie Diablo4 produzieren können, dann hab ich den Kaufvertrag schon unterschrieben per PDF nach Amerika gemailed.


----------



## Jesbi (3. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> ? Es gibt im Jahr 2012 sowas von guten Alternativen zu Diablo 3 oder sogar jetzt gibt es bessere Alternativen.



Ich entschuldige mich bei allen die in diesem Thread gepostet haben. Normalerweise lese ich mich durch alle Seiten bevor ich antworte. Aber nach dem Satz hier auf Seite 1 kann ich mir dass schenken. 
Der TE macht keinen Unterschied zwischen den Genre und eine bessere Alternative zu Diablo 3? 
Bitte was soll den die bessere Alternative sein? Und bleib diesmal im Genre.

mfg


----------



## The Bang (8. Mai 2012)

Und wieder neues aus dem Hause Lord Blizzard von Amerika. Der Entwickler Blizzard kündigt in seinem offiziellen Blog an, beim Start von * Diablo 3 *eine Login-Frist einzubauen. Wenn ein Spieler nach dieser Zeit nicht auf einem Server gekommen ist, wird er automatisch getrennt und erhält eine Fehlermeldung. 

Laut Blizzard diene das dem Schutz der Server, die sonst unter den ständigen Anfragen zusammen brechen könnten. Bekommt man also beim Log-In den Fehlercode 37 zu sehen, solle man es einfach noch einmal versuchen, so Blizzard.
»Es ist möglich, dass wir die Anzahl der Spieler die sich einloggen, anpassen müssen, um einen sauberen und stabilen Start zu ermöglichen. Seit euch darüber bewusst, dass es eine Frist von bis zu 40 Sekunden während des Einloggens geben kann. Sollte in dieser Zeit kein Log-In möglich sein, bekommt ihr eine ‚Error 37‘ Fehlermeldung und solltet es einfach nochmal versuchen.

Das heißt also das Sie genau wissen ihre Server halten den Ansturm nicht aus aber tun von vorne rein anscheinend nicht genug dagegen. Das mit einer Frist geht mal gar nicht.Sorry soviel zum Thema Online Zwang oh man wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich nur noch die Krise. Am Release bin ich mir 100% sicher das man lange drauf warten kann überhaupt zu zocken selbst wenn man nur den Single Player vorerst Spielen will. Also bestätigt sich das Chaos in der Open Beta auch zum Release. 

Was soll der ganze mist mich nervt es nur noch egal welche Hersteller sei es das ver.....te Steam, EA Origin etc baut einfach nen freien Single Player ein Mensch wie damals ohne Online Zwang. Als ob Raubkopien so verhindert werden -.- man man. 

Fazit: Jetzt werde ich Diablo 3 100% nicht zum Release Kaufen irgendwann mal im Sonder Angebot bis dahin dürfte Blizzard seine Server stabilisieren ^^

Mal sehen was die Pro Diablo 3 Fraktion diesmal dazu meint wenn Sie am Release nicht zocken können. 

So mal was zu dem Thema Alternativen! Ja es gibt Alternativen die Frage ist aber wie einem die gefallen. Mir haben die Alternativen nicht sehr gut gefallen. Darum geht es mir persöhnlich aber nicht. Ich sehe das aus einer anderen sicht. Mein Gamer Horizont ist nicht nur auf einer Plattform beschränkt sondern ich hab einfach andere Spiele Genre Alternativen und ich muss sagen ich hab wirklich umgefähr noch 20-30 Spiele auf allen Plattformen angesammelt die ich Zocken will. Darunter sind Highlights aber auch uralt Klassiker zb Planscape Torment. Also frage ich mich was bietet mir ein Spiel damit ich es Kaufe was bietet es mir im vergleich zu den 20-30 die ich noch Spielen will! Warum sollte ich diesem Game den vortritt lassen. Ich hab auch nicht alle Zeit der Welt es gibt auch noch leute die Arbeiten müssen ja und auch ein Privat Leben haben. Ich will einfach nur entspannt zocken und Spass haben und nicht mich über Server Downs ärgern oder über nicht implentierte Spiele inhalte aufregen. Da ich wie gesagt schon oberknaller Spiele hinter mir habe muss ich mir einfach die Frage stellen! Lohnt es sich oder lohnt es sich nicht.

Ich war wirklich einer der größten Fan Boys von Diablo 3 CE vorbestellung usw aber als ich das erste mal auf der GC 2009 Games Convention 
 es gezockt habe war ich schockiert. Ey ich stand vorne bei der GC am eingang überhaupt der 1 der da war ungelogen die Pforten waren noch nicht mal geöffnet. Ich hab das sogar per Video damals Dokumentiert und mein 1 Ziel war der Stand von Blizzard und Diablo 3. Umgefähr 300 Leute haben sich angesammelt ein großteil wollte Diablo 3 sehen und als die GC die Pforten geöffnet hat musste ich sogar rennen zum Blizz stand  sonst währe ich umgeworfen worden! Ja und dann ? Durfte ich es Spielen das Game worauf ich so lang gewartet hab zum 1mal in Aktion sehen. Ich war einfach nur bitter entäuscht es war schon damals einfach nur solide. Man durfte den Wüsten Abschnitt Spielen soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann. Keine ahung ich hatte einfach nicht dieses WOW gefühl. Während ich dann aber zb. Mass Effect 2 gesehen habe oder God of War 3 oder Starcraft 2 war das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Also ich hab mir gesagt hey das ist erst am anfang wer weiß was Blizzard noch daraus macht. Ich trau den jungs naja und dann näherte es sich dem Release und war nicht mehr das was ich erwartet habe. 

Vielleicht versteht jetzt der ein oder andere mich. Ich hab einfach einen Game Knaller erwartet etwas das einschlägt wie damals World of Warcraft zb oder Warcraft 3. Naja was soll ich mich noch darüber aufregen ich werde  jetzt mal Oddworld: Abes Odysee weiter zocken. Kann ich jedem Jump and Run fan empfehlen  schön schwer.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> An ZAM und den rest: Weil Guild Wars 2 [..]



... ein völlig anderes Genre und Spiel ist. Ich würde in 1000 Jahren nicht darauf kommen gerade damit Vergleiche zu ziehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Das heißt also das Sie genau wissen ihre Server halten den Ansturm nicht aus aber tun von vorne rein anscheinend nicht genug dagegen. Das mit einer Frist geht mal gar nicht.


hä ich glaub du verstehst da einiges nich

wie bei allen derzeiten onlinespielen wird es nen spielerlimit geben (lol, wow warteschlangen). vorrausplanenn kann man das nicht, nur schätzen. und für 1h hardware für hunderrt tausende euro zu kaufen damit ein paar tausend eventuelle spieler mehr online können ist blödsinn. verkaufen kann man die hardware nach 3 tagen wenn der monster ansturm vorbei ist nämlich nicht.

das mit einer "frist" ist einfach nur lächerlich... bei jedem onlineprogramm bricht der login nach einer gewissen zeit ohne erfolg ab und man muss neu auf login drücken. bei jedem. tue nicht so als ob sie da was erzählen was total neu und schockierend ist.

sie haben schlciht und einfach freundlich, höflich vorher erzählt, was zu erwarten ist, was passieren wird und wie die standard fehlermeldung aussieht.

bei EA habe ich 2 wochen auf ne antwort gewartet, ach was, ich habe nie eine bekommen.
sie hatten tausende accounts bei bf3 aus versehen für cheating gepermabannt. ohne meldung, ohne kommentar ohne alles. nach 2 wochen war dann der account plötzlich wieder aktiv, imemrnoch ohne erklärung/antwort bla. bis heute weiß niemand was da wirklich passiert ist.
blizz informationspolitik ist vorbildlich.


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Ich war wirklich einer der größten Fan Boys von Diablo 3 CE vorbestellung usw aber als ich das erste mal auf der GC 2009 Games Convention
> es gezockt habe war ich schockiert. Ey ich stand vorne bei der GC am eingang überhaupt der 1 der da war ungelogen die Pforten waren noch nicht mal geöffnet. Ich hab das sogar per Video damals Dokumentiert und mein 1 Ziel war der Stand von Blizzard und Diablo 3. Umgefähr 300 Leute haben sich angesammelt ein großteil wollte Diablo 3 sehen und als die GC die Pforten geöffnet hat musste ich sogar rennen zum Blizz stand  sonst währe ich umgeworfen worden! Ja und dann ? Durfte ich es Spielen das Game worauf ich so lang gewartet hab zum 1mal in Aktion sehen. Ich war einfach nur bitter entäuscht es war schon damals einfach nur solide. Man durfte den Wüsten Abschnitt Spielen soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann. Keine ahung ich hatte einfach nicht dieses WOW gefühl. Während ich dann aber zb. Mass Effect 2 gesehen habe oder God of War 3 oder Starcraft 2 war das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Also ich hab mir gesagt hey das ist erst am anfang wer weiß was Blizzard noch daraus macht. Ich trau den jungs naja und dann näherte es sich dem Release und war nicht mehr das was ich erwartet habe.


Wahrscheinlich ist genau das Dein Problem. Von Diablo 3 versprach ich mir nämlich überhaupt nichts, ganz im Gegenteil, ich dachte, dass es nach so vielen Jahren des Wartens sowieso nicht gut werden kann. Daher hatte ich echt null Erwartungen und war dann extrem positiv überrascht, wie gut das Spiel geworden ist. Dort, wo Du jetzt durch bist, war ich bei Starcraft 2. Von SC2 war ich auch masslos enttäuscht, aber man muss halt lernen, mit sowas umzugehn  Letztendlich hab ich dann SC2 nach nem Jahr auch nochmal ne Chance gegeben. Das Spiel ist für mich zwar immernoch enttäuschend, aber so ab und zu mal spiel ich trotzdem ein Bisschen, aber halt lange nicht so intensiv wie damals bei SC1. Drum mein Ratschlag an Dich: lass es einfach erstmal sein mit Diablo 3 und später, in nem Jahr oder zwei, wenn das Spiel günstiger geworden ist, schaust Dus Dir nochmal an. Vielleicht änderst Du dann Deine Meinung ein kleines Bisschen.


----------



## The Bang (14. Mai 2012)

Das Schicksal hat entschieden ^^ heute kommt mein Kumpel zum Geburtstag und was bringt er mit ? Diablo 3 ich hab mal ihm davon erzählt vor langer Zeit und siehe da ich bekomm es Geschenkt hmm. Er hat es bei M Markt gekauft gab es dort schon vor Mitternacht. Nun gut ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut auch wenn ich sehr skeptisch nach wie vor bin. Aber allein schon die Überraschung war so als wenn in Diablo 2 damals ^^ ein geiles item gedropt ist. 

1. Mein erster eindruck ist gut. Man hat für WoW und auch D3 einladungen für Freunde zum Probe Zocken. Ausserdem was ich auch gut finde man hat ein booklet über die Spielwelt und Klassen mit dabei. Bei der Installation bekommt man hinweise über alles passierte und den Alten Old School Soundtrack  schonmal ein + Punkt.

Ich werde es jetzt mal installieren und ich bin gespannt ob die Server standhalten. Ich werde mal wenn ich ne Zeit gezockt habe hier nochmal meine erfahrungen berichten. Obwohl ich ein großer Kritiker bin aber auch großer Fan auf der anderen Seite werde ich auch Positive dinge erwähnen aber auch negative die mir zuvor aufgefallen sind.

UND ZAM  wenn der PvP patch kommt jagen dich meine Frösche




!!! Wichtiger Hinweis!!! Ich hatte das Problem mit dem Setup File. Danke an Buffed für die Hinweise.

*Diablo 3 Setup.exe reagiert nicht oder hängt bei "Updating Setup Files"*
Sollte sich nichts tun, wenn Ihr die Setup.exe von Diablo 3 ausführen wollt, dann liegt das möglicherweise daran, dass die sekundäre Windows-Anmeldung deaktiviert ist. Diablo 3 benötigt dieses Feature und wird nicht starten, sollte es ausgeschaltet sein. Um die Einstellung zu überprüfen, sucht Ihr unter der Computerverwaltung die eingestellten Services und dort die sekundäre Windows-Anmeldung. Wählt den Eintrag mit einem Rechtsklick an und wählt die Einstellungen aus. Stellt sicher, dass der Startup-Typ nicht deaktiviert ist, alle anderen Einstellungen sind in Ordnung. Mehr dazu gibt's im US-amerikanischen Diablo-Forum.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

total relevant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RufusNasedo (14. Mai 2012)

Tja, die Sache mit den Großen Erwartungen. Muss da immer hier dran denken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieVfruM818k


----------



## The Bang (14. Mai 2012)

RufusNasedo schrieb:


> Tja, die Sache mit den Großen Erwartungen. Muss da immer hier dran denken: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ieVfruM818k



Boahh das war echt mal zum Totlachen haha Geil.


----------



## The Bang (15. Mai 2012)

Tja mein erster eindruck wurde bestätigt  man kann zum Release Zeitpunkt nicht Zocken. Natürlich ist das klar  aber man müsste normalerweise gelernt haben aus der Vergangenheit. Aber nun gut  warten wir es ab was es noch so negatives gibt im weiteren verlauf


----------



## Catagena (15. Mai 2012)

ich bin sehr enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Es ist in allen Belangen deutlich schlechter als seine Vorgänger. War Diablo I noch Kult, Diablo II zumindest noch fordernd und grafisch schön gemacht ist Diablo III wenig fordernd, grafisch eine komplette Enttäuschung und insgesamt nur langweilig von der ersten Minute an. Optisch und vom der Steuerung habe ich zuerst gedacht ich befände mich im kostenlosen Browsergame Drakensang Online. Es wirkt wie ein Abklatsch davon und noch nicht einmal ein guter. 
Positiv einzig die wie immer sehr zügige und problemfreie Installation und das wirklich schöne Intro ....

Insgesamt : einfach nur mittelmäßig / Kultstatus -> null


----------



## Angrimssohn (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es Lustig wie Diablo 3 mit GW2 und Konsorten verglichen wird.... Das sind 2 paar unterschiedliche Schuhe.

Diablo 3 ist ein simples Hack´n Slay Spiel *PUNKT* 

In meinen Augen ein sehr gutes und spassiges Spiel welches Diablo 2 toppt. Die Grafik ist stimmig und die Atmosphäre auch. Ich persönlich benötige keine Tera oder Crysis 3 Grafik um das Spiel toll zu finden. Bei vielen Spielen ist die supergeilemoderne Grafikengine nur ein Blender der die spielerischen Mängel oft zu vertuschen sucht. 

Jeder wusste seit Jahren, das Diablo 3 nicht das neue innovative Spiel wird. Das hat Blizzard vor ein paar Jahren auch selber so gesagt. Es ist etwas alt bewährtes, welches forgeführt wird mit einer doch stimmigen Grafik.


----------



## refload (15. Mai 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe nicht mal alle Meinungen gelesen. Aber ohne scheiß mal - das Spiel is doch einfach nur GEIL !!!!


----------



## Catagena (15. Mai 2012)

Angrimssohn schrieb:


> Ich finde es Lustig wie Diablo 3 mit GW2 und Konsorten verglichen wird.... Das sind 2 paar unterschiedliche Schuhe.
> 
> Diablo 3 ist ein simples Hack´n Slay Spiel *PUNKT*
> 
> ...



Genau das finde ich eben nicht. Es ist nichts alt bewährtes und eine Fortführung der Teile 1 + 2 sondern sowas wie ein Remake des Teils 1 mit ziemlich mieser Grafik ... Selbst Diablo I fand ich da optisch besser und das ist immerhin von 1996. Ist ntürlich geschmackssache aber ich finde das Produkt nicht spielenswert. Das was ich bisher gesehen habe von dem Spiel führt direkt dazu, das es dahin geht, wo alle Spiel früher oder später hingehen - in den virtuellen Papierkorb.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2012)

"Nur mal kurz einloggen probieren" .. und auf Einmal wars halb Drei und der Skelettkönig zum gefühlt 123891238123x (weil vorher ja Beta) tot ..


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> Diablo II zumindest noch fordernd und grafisch schön gemacht


O ja, fordernd und grafisch schön gemacht. Lass mal überlegen. Bis zum Endboss im ersten Akt musste man keinen einzigen (!) Skillpunkt setzen. Keinen. Bei keiner Klasse. Reichte auch so, alles umzuholzen. Danach wurde es dezent fordernder. Hast Du D3 schon durchgespielt? Kannst Du uns sagen wie es Richtung Endgegner wird? Nein? Komisch, woher beziehst Du dann Deine Aussagen? Und zur Grafik. Da Du scheinbar nur Werbe- und Browserspiele gewohnt bist - wenn Du die D2-Grafik schön findest schließe ich mal darauf - will ich Dich mal aufklären. Diablo 2 hatte zu Release eine Auflösung von 640 x 480 Pixeln. In Worten Sechshundertvierzigmalvierhundertachtzig. Wahnsinn oder? Das Addon schraubte das dann auf sagenhafte 800 x 600 hoch. War dann immer noch farbarmer Matsch mit Holzpuppen-Animation. Ich spiele D2 immer noch gern, aber eine grafische Schönheit? Der war gut!

Was doch für lustige Leute am Vormittag schon wieder unterwegs sind...


----------



## Sethek (15. Mai 2012)

Also...eigentlich sollte ich jetzt nörgeln. Ist ja schließlich mein Job, so mehr oder weniger.

Ich will auch gar nicht verhehlen, dass ich während der Beta genörgelt habe - echt laut und anhaltend sogar, denn das "idiotensichere" "skillsystem" mochte mir so gar nicht schmecken. Blizzard steht drauf und jeder Depp kann spielen ohne nachzudenken, das war für mich automatisch "World of Simplecraft". 

Mittlerweile hab ichs allerdings geschafft, den Kopf aus dem Allerwertesten zu ziehen.
Ja, jeder Hans-Jürgen auf Gottes beklagenswert weiter Erde kann das System nutzen ohne Negativfolgen, ohne Fallstricke. Allerdings heisst das nicht, dass es nicht komplex wäre, denn das ist es. Auch und gerade verglichen mit D2 in der Urform - in späteren patches (weiß gar nicht mehr, wie lang nach release) gabs dann die Synergien, da war D2 schon ein Stückchen komplexer (wenn auch nicht so variantenreich).

Das neue System ist mutig und innovativ. Es versucht, für jeden was zu bieten - versierte Zocker haben genug Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, um sich ihrem Spielstil und der jeweiligen Gegnerkonstellation perfekt anzupassen, Gelegenheitsspieler können bedenkenlos einfach mal das auswählen, was sich cool anhört. Im Grunde - für diese Art Spiel - finde ich das System richtig klasse. Zugegeben, wenn jeder nicht nur gleich aussieht, sondern auch exakt das gleiche kann, ists nicht wirklich ein Rollenspiel.

Das sollte Diablo aber auch nie sein. Es ist ein Fantasy Hack&Slay, ganz einfach. Und in dem Kontext geht für mich - nachdem ich lange gebraucht habe mich damit anzufreunden - ein solch mutiger Schritt nicht nur in Ordnung, ich finds sogar gut.

Allerdings: Bei aller Nostalgie - Also Optikanpassung des eigenen Chars sollte im Jahre 2012 eigentlich schon drin sein, liebe designer. Ja, D1 und D2 hatten das nicht, aber bedeutet das, D3 darf das auch nicht haben?

Bleibt eigentlich nur noch, dem Ende der Normal-Kampagne (dem Tutorialmodus) entgegenzuschnetzeln. Hoffentlich gestaltet sich die weitere Schwierigkeitsgrad-Aufteilung langzeitmotivierend, fordernd und spaßfördernd. Ich bin positiv gestimmt


----------



## Potpotom (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finds geil... und ich sehe es vor mir, wird mir ebenso schlaflose Nächte bescheren wie es DII und DI vorher schon taten.
<3

Grafik? Wtf... ich will Monster schnetzeln. xD


----------



## Catagena (15. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> O ja, fordernd und grafisch schön gemacht. Lass mal überlegen. Bis zum Endboss im ersten Akt musste man keinen einzigen (!) Skillpunkt setzen. Keinen. Bei keiner Klasse. Reichte auch so, alles umzuholzen. Danach wurde es dezent fordernder. Hast Du D3 schon durchgespielt? Kannst Du uns sagen wie es Richtung Endgegner wird? Nein? Komisch, woher beziehst Du dann Deine Aussagen? Und zur Grafik. Da Du scheinbar nur Werbe- und Browserspiele gewohnt bist - wenn Du die D2-Grafik schön findest schließe ich mal darauf - will ich Dich mal aufklären. Diablo 2 hatte zu Release eine Auflösung von 640 x 480 Pixeln. In Worten Sechshundertvierzigmalvierhundertachtzig. Wahnsinn oder? Das Addon schraubte das dann auf sagenhafte 800 x 600 hoch. War dann immer noch farbarmer Matsch mit Holzpuppen-Animation. Ich spiele D2 immer noch gern, aber eine grafische Schönheit? Der war gut!
> 
> Was doch für lustige Leute am Vormittag schon wieder unterwegs sind...



Na ja ... ich hab D1/D2/WOW/Warhammer/AOC/SWTOR etc gespielt und bin etwas verwöhnt, ich gebe es zu. Aber mal zur Oberfläche / Grafik ... mein erster Eindruck war tatsächlich "ist das etwa eine Kopie von Drakensang online" ... ? die gleiche Optik, der Zauberer sieht sogar ähnlich aus .... 4 Tasten für Zauber - linke und rechte Maustaste daneben ... 1:1 Drakensang online. Dann die droppenden roten Lebenspotions über die man zur Heilung rüberlaufen kann -> ebenfalls Drakensang online. Sogar die Strukturen der Map erinnern daran. Der Unterschied ... Drakensang ist MMORPG und nicht Hack and Slay und Drakensang ist komplett kostenlos. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgard .... eventuell brauchte man bis Andariel keinen Skillpunkt zu setzen in D2 aber ich kann mich nicht an derart leichtes "metzeln" erinnern. Normalerweise sind die ersten schon bei Bloodraven gestorben - den Schmied im Akt 1 ganz allein und ohne Skillpunkte und Startgear .... das möchte ich sehen. Bei D3 kann man nebenbei noch Fussball gucken oder ähnliches ohne in Gefahr zu kommen (jedenfalls bisher). Wenn die Monster fast von allein umfallen finde ich es halt langweilig ... das magst du anders sehen.
Desweiteren sind wir mittlerweile im Jahre 2012 und die Grafik kommt daher wie zur Jahrtausendwende .... dazu noch verwaschen und undeutlich. 
Ich will dir dein Game nicht vermiesen, aber meine Eindrücke sind eben die geschilderten. Wenn deine anders sind, dann ist doch alles gut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2012)

Blizzard-Spiele waren noch nie der Grafik-Hammer. Sie sehen lieber zu, dass Spiele auch auf alten System laufen. Was natürlich auch mehr Verkaufsmöglichkeiten eröffnet.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Mai 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> Drakensang ist MMORPG und nicht Hack and Slay



Ähm....nö.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> Na ja ... ich hab D1/D2/WOW/Warhammer/AOC/SWTOR etc gespielt und bin etwas verwöhnt, ich gebe es zu.


Die Grafik zumindest kannst Du damit nicht meinen, denn das einzige der genannten Spiele, was technisch zeitgemäß daherkam, war AoC. Und anno 1996 vielleicht noch D1. ALLE anderen (auch SW:ToR) waren bei Release bereits technisch veraltet. Also sollte Dein grafischer Anspruch für D3 eigentlich genau dem richtigen Maß entsprechen und nicht so hoch sein, wie Du hier angibst. Hättest Du Crysis in die Waagschale geworfen, vielleicht Skyrim, ok - aber oben genannte wohl eher nicht.



Catagena schrieb:


> Drakensang ist MMORPG und nicht Hack and Slay


Äh, nein ist es nicht. Bitte schlage die Definition eines MMORPG nochmal nach. Drakensang Online ist haargenau dasselbe wie D3... Hack 'n Slay mit Koop-Komponente. Grafisch recht gelungen, zumal im Browser. Aber wie schon xmal gesagt wurde, hat noch kein Blizzard-Spiel Spitzentechnologie aufgefahren. Wer das erwartet sollte sich in der Tat nach anderen Spielen umschauen. Seltsamerweise hat dieser Fakt dem Erfolg bisher keinen Abbruch getan. Vielleicht weil Grafik nicht alles ist?



Catagena schrieb:


> Bei D3 kann man nebenbei noch Fussball gucken oder ähnliches ohne in Gefahr zu kommen (jedenfalls bisher). Wenn die Monster fast von allein umfallen finde ich es halt langweilig


Und es wurde bereits hundertmal von Blizzard betont, dass sie den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad NICHT als Herausforderung ansehen. Es ist der Einstieg zum Kennenlernen erstes Equip sammeln, für die anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade fit machen. Ohne diese gespielt zu haben sich darüber zu beschweren ist in etwa so wie in WoW, wo sich LfR-Nutzer aufregen dass alles viel zu einfach wäre, ohne je den Fuß in einen normalen oder gar heroischen Raid gesetzt zu haben. Und wenn es Dir trotz allem zu einfach ist, dann spiel den HC-Modus. Wenn der Char entgültig hops gehen kann, sieht vieles gleich ganz anders aus. Ich jedenfalls werde das tun.


----------



## Noktavius (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen is nen geiles Spiel und im Gegensatz zur Beta haben se mit den monstermassen auch noch angezogen was ich sehr gut finde! Und konnte gestern Abend auch zocken auch wenn's etwas gedauert hat aber ich kam drauf und konnte ohne jegliche Lags und einer Latenz von durchschnittlich 70 sehr gut zocken und hatte nur einen verbindungsabbruch aber kam danach sofort wieder rein und konnte weiter machen und ehe ich mich versah war's auch schon fast 5 Uhr !


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

bin nach 12h mit 3 anderen durch, hat einen heidenspaß gemacht. nu gehts ab und es wird schwierig. sind insgesamt 3mal gewiped. schwierigkeit passt


stellenweise echt überraschend, abwechselungsreiche bosse usw


----------



## myxir21 (15. Mai 2012)

Habe auch schon ein paar Stündchen hinter mir. Fazit:


Auktionshaus zu kompliziert resp schlecht implementiert. Sollte direkt aus dem Spiel erreichbar sein
Mönch ist langweilig, Barbar und Zauberin zu Mainstream. Dämonenjägerin ist toll, Hexendoktor top
Probleme hab ich noch beim looten. Er lädt mehr oder weniger alles in mein Inventar.....


Richtig scheisse fand ich den Umgang mit Spoilern. Aber das ist typisch Blizzard. Wer grossen Wert auf Story legt und gerne überrascht werden möchte, sollte auf keinen Fall auch nur einen kurzen Blick ins Erfolgssystem werden. Die Storyerfolge sind von Anfang an sichtbar und meistens noch am Anfang der Tabelle.... Das find ich doof. Ich finde man sollte Storyerfolge bis nach dem erstmaligen Abschliessen des letzten Aktes verschlüsselt anzeigen, wer will kann es im Optionsmenü ausschalten....


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt es ganz gut.

FInde es toll wenn man gewisse abschnitte einfach nur zum Spass nochmals durchlauft das es wirklich anders ist als beim ersten mal. Das hat wiederspielwertigkeit.


@myxir21:
Das mit dem Loot geht bei mir iwi gar nicht. Gold geht automatisch. Rüstungen bleiben liegen, und Tränke werden getrunken beim rüberlaufenauch wenn ich volle Lebensenergie habe. Das check ich auch noch nicht so ganz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

das man gold nicht angklicken muss ist ein service. das war echt ätzend.

die roten kugeln die man beim rüberlaufen "trinkt" sind heilkugeln, keine tränke, keine items

wenn die namen der items verschwunden sind, einfach mal alt antippen oder die namen permanent anschalten unter optionen gameplay. dann kann man die namen gezielt anklicken und nur das looten was man will


----------



## Noktavius (15. Mai 2012)

Das sind keine Tränke das sind heilorbs und das soll da so sein genauso wie mit dem Gold die richtigen heiltränke sammelt man ganz normal ein! Und das andere mit dem loot an sich kann ma passieren bei der ganzen klickerei dass man ausversehen ma was aufsammelt


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das man gold nicht angklicken muss ist ein service. das war echt ätzend.


Da war doch D2 schon Luxus. Als man in D1 das Gold noch in Itemform im Inventar rumschleppte und wenn es zuviel wurde direkt in der Stadt auf dem Boden ablegte (!) - das waren noch Zeiten.^^


----------



## The Bang (15. Mai 2012)

So ich hab Feierabend und will Spielen und was ist ? Nix da es ist sehr entäuschend und errlich gesagt nicht akzeptabel. Heute Morgen konnte ich bevor ich zu Arbeit ging 1 std Spielen lief auch reibungslos. Da ich noch im 1 Abschnitt bin den ich schon aus der Beta kenne kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Es hat sich zur Beta im 1 Abschnitt nix geändert also die Negativen Seiten die ich nannte sind weiterhin vorhanden. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

Aber ich muss zustimmen das vom Grafikstyle es echt wie Drakensang Online aussieht  dieses Aquarel war dort genauso. Na seht ihr mal aus Deutschland werden ideen auch abgekupfert


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2012)

Habs heut morgen 20 Minuten gesehen und sehe es als Abwechslung an. Wie lange es mich fesselt, weiß ich noch nicht. Bisher habe ich Spaß daran, mich durch alle Gegner zu metzeln und bisher ist auch noch diese Spannung da, da ich noch kein Gefühl dafür habe, ob ich die Kämpfe überlebe.


----------



## Yinj (16. Mai 2012)

ähm ja... Weil die Dorfbewohner in D2 "lebendiger" waren. Die sind au nur 2 Meter im Kreis gelaufen. Jetzt stehen Sie an einem Fleck, aber reden miteinander.


----------



## crichton23 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Hat jemand von euch Dialbo 3 bei Amazon bestellt und es bereits bekommen (Lieferort Österreich)?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da war doch D2 schon Luxus. Als man in D1 das Gold noch in Itemform im Inventar rumschleppte und wenn es zuviel wurde direkt in der Stadt auf dem Boden ablegte (!) - das waren noch Zeiten.^^


hihi oh ja. die frage gold oder items


----------



## skyline930 (16. Mai 2012)

Naja, ohne es bisher gespielt zu haben, habe ich gestern Stream von einer 4er-Gruppe (?) geguckt, die alle ~Level 52 waren. Die haben teilweise recht oft ins Gras gebissen, und Movement etc. war ein Thema. Wenn ich das Vergleiche mit bspw. Torchlight 1 welches ich selbst gespielt hab, wo man selbst auf dem schwierigsten Grad Minibosse 1shotten konnte (mit dem richtigen Build und nur mit einer gepimpten Waffe), dann muss ich sagen sieht D3 meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant aus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

wir sind akt 1 alptraum bei den bullen vorbeigekommen, championgruppe.

die chargenden. die hatten teleport und noch was. wenn sie einen getroffen war man tot


----------



## The Bang (19. Mai 2012)

So ich hab mich durch die Massen geschnetzelt wo fang ich an. Ich mach es kurz! Ein großer Kritiker war ich nach dem ich mich durch den nicht vollständigen 1 Akt in der Beta durch geschnetzelt habe. Aber das hat sich geändert. Kurz und schmerzlos.


+Story hat mir sehr gut gefallen man erfährt sehr viel über die Lore wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und auch mit den npcs redet.
+Die Videos  welch überraschung
+Handwerker eine sinvolle ergänzung und vorallerdingen der Überraschungeffekt beim craften aber auch der Edelsteinhandwerker
+Gore Effekt es ist einfach geil wie die Gegner durch die gegend Fliegen dabei die Umgebung noch zerstört wird  und das ein oder andere mitfliegen tut.
+- Die Grafik kann begeistern aber auch abschrecken ich persöhnlich fand Sie am anfang nicht gut aber mittlerweile passt Sie genau ins geschehen. Viele Effekte und Details.
+- Auf einer Seite bin ich begeistert über das Skillsystem aber auf der anderen Seite hab ich den eindruck doch eingeschränkt zu sein. Im Prinzip ist es Spitze das ich frei wählen kann zu jeden Zeitpunkt wie ich Spielen will ohne einschränkungen. Aber auf der anderen seite fehlt mir das Skillen wie ich es gewohnt bin. Blizzard bewerkstelligt das Skillen mit der Rüstung die man für sein Charakter trägt. Auf der einen Seite gut auf der anderen seite nachteilig ich hätte mir gewünscht alle Skills zu besitzen die ich dann frei wählen kann. Runen sind im prinzip nichts anderes als erweiterte Fähigkeiten aber es ist schade das man im selben Fähigkeitsbaum nicht die selbe Fähigkeit wählen kann nur mit einer anderen rune also im Prinzip die Selbe Fähigkeit 2 mal eingesetzt mit nur einer anderen rune.
+Keine Schriftrollen keine Cooldowns
+Der Sound geht wirklich sowas von ab aber ich hab von Blizzard nichts anderes erwartet nicht umsonst hab ich fast alle Soundtracks von Blizzard Spielen hier bei mir. 
+Freies Identifizieren von Gegenständen was ein segen
+Man hat mehr Platz für items man ist motiviert Geld für seine Bank zu erfarmen damit man noch mehr gegenstände platzieren kann.
+-Die Atmosphäre ist wirklich fesselnd alleine schon wenn man in die Tiefen Abgründe geht es Donnert kleine kreaturen aus ecken kriechen genial. Aber auch wiederrum schlecht weil es halt viel Actionreicher ist als die vorgänger und man kaum darauf achten kann weil es non stop zu einen ansturm von gegner kommt 
+Koopmodus mit Freunden Zocken da macht Diablo 3 nochmals mehr Spass
+Items sind nicht gebunden oder sonstigen bullshitt wie man das aus WoW kennt.
+Bosse oder Elite haben gewisse mechaniken schon im Normal modus der wirklich Kindergarten ist  aber erst im Alptraum is es genau das Spiel was ich mir vorstelle.
+Ein wahrer Spielfluss im prinzip non stop Action. 
+ Die Klassen sind alle auf ihrer weise abwechslungsreich und es macht Spass Sie auszuprobieren.
+Ein Handbuch in der Spielepackung sowas ist nicht selbstverständlich heut zu Tage ^^

negative Seiten des Spiels
-Online Zwang ich konnte die ersten 2 Tage nicht Spielen Fehler 37 Server überlastet. Eine sache die ich nicht in Ordnung fand. Ich war nicht so stinkig weil ich das Spiel geschenkt bekomme habe. Hätte ich aber selbst Geld dafür bezahlt hätte ich mich etwas mehr geärgert.
- Im Normalmodus ist das Spiel ein Witz  ich mein zum kennenlernen für otto normal ist es ok aber ich wollte eigentlich nur den Normalmodus Spielen aber jetzt Spiel ich den Alptraum weil der mir vom Schwierigkeitsgrad voll entgegen kommt. Ich mag die Herrausforderung in Spielen deswegen hab ich Demon Souls oder Dark Souls so gemocht.
-Quest sind mir zu lieblos gestaltet ich find es total langweilig wie die npcs mir da was auftragen ohne irgendwelchen großen regungen das ist im heutigen Zeitalter mehr als altmodisch. Auch sind die Quests nicht so abwechslungsreich. Ich hätte mir kleine Rätsel gewünscht keine vom schlag wie bei Tomb Raider etc aber wenigstens so mini Rätsel.
-npcs in städten sind mir immer noch zu statisch meine güte das hätte man doch viel besser gestalten können das verstehe ich nicht  auf der einen seite so ein bombast auf der anderen seite so eine Schlaf Tablette. Wer Assasins Creed Skyrim etc kennt der weiß was ich meine.
-Es sind zu wenig Videos ich hätte mir mehr gewünscht  man kann sich daran nicht satt sehen. 
!!!ACHTUNG SPOILER!!!
- Ehm Diablo sieht irgendwie total komisch aus ^^ durch seine Frauen Statur seit mir nicht Böse Frauen Welt aber hmm vielleicht zeigt Blizzard die Wahre Natur der Frau in form von Diablo ja so muss es sein. Oder er erinnert mich ein wenig an Alien 
!!!SPOILER ENDE!!!
- Leider keine freie einstellung des Kamerawinkels sehr schade weil man eigentlich das Frei wählen können sollte.
- Autkionshaus im normal Gold modus ist es ok aber mit Echtgeld find ich es gar nicht in Ordnung das gehört in ein Spiel nicht rein. 
-achievements es hat mich angekotzt ich hab rein geschaut und viele der Bosse waren dort schon ersichtlich man hätte das Sperren sollen bis man den Normal modus durch gespielt hat.
- Es fehlen paar vorherige Klassen aus Diablo 1 und 2.

Fazit: Ich hab eigentlich nicht viel erwartet als ich die Beta gespielt habe aber mittlerweile macht das Spiel mir Spass das Spiel hat sich gesteigert und das finde ich wichtig das es Blizzard gelungen ist. In normal ist das Spiel für Casuals so wie es ist voll in ordnung aber für den ambionierten Zocker fängt das Spiel erst bei Alptraum an. Die Item Jagd funktioniert wobei ich eher den überraschungseffekt beim Handwerker fast noch besser finde und auch das ausbauen des Handwerkers. Man Spielt wie aus einen Guss es ist schnell hektisch und um einiges Actionreicher als die Vorgänger manchmal leidet die Atmosphäre dadurch und erreicht nicht das Selbe level wie in Diablo 1 aber es ist eine andere Zeit in der wir jetzt leben. Ja es kracht und boomt große Bosse also das was ich vermisst hab in der Beta wurde hier implementiert.

Wenn ich eine Wertung geben würde hätte ich gesagt so wie es ist 88% ein sehr gutes Spiel was Blizzard abgeliefert hat. Ich werde defently das Spiel weiter Spielen bis ich meine Handwerker voll ausgebildet habe und mir alle Bankfächer frei gespielt habe. Das ist meine Persöhnliche motivation  aber auch mit meinen Kumpels die Bosse umklatschen in Hölle.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

> - Autkionshaus im normal Gold modus ist es ok aber mit Echtgeld find ich es gar nicht in Ordnung das gehört in ein Spiel nicht rein.



Sag das mal den Usern die in Diablo2 die Gegenstände bei Ebay gekauft haben. Oder die bei Ebay-Käufen verarscht wurden, etc. Den Markt, Gegenstände gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen, gibt es seit es Diablo2 gibt. Und nun wird man wenigstens Sicherheit für den Itemkauf bekommen.


----------



## The Bang (19. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Usern die in Diablo2 die Gegenstände bei Ebay gekauft haben. Oder die bei Ebay-Käufen verarscht wurden, etc. Den Markt, Gegenstände gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen, gibt es seit es Diablo2 gibt. Und nun wird man wenigstens Sicherheit für den Itemkauf bekommen.



Ja aber ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst. Es ist ok aber das überhaupt es um echtes Geld geht finde ich nicht gut. Es ist ein virtueller gegenstand es ist nichts was real ist. Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach. Ich mein vielleicht ist es mein Geiz aber ich Zahle nicht für etwas das ich nicht anfassen kann oder zumindestens die Dienstleistungen die mir ein nutzen bringen.

Das Gold AH finde ich ok. Echtgeld naja wers brauch von mir aus aber ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das jemand 200€ für ein Item latzen würde.


----------



## Nightalb (20. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Usern die in Diablo2 die Gegenstände bei Ebay gekauft haben. Oder die bei Ebay-Käufen verarscht wurden, etc. Den Markt, Gegenstände gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen, gibt es seit es Diablo2 gibt. Und nun wird man wenigstens Sicherheit für den Itemkauf bekommen.



Ein interessanter Einwand .. leider nur, wenn es *tatsächlich 2 Ah* geben würden.

Aber schon ein Grundschüler, weiss doch nach kurzer Überpüfung der Gegebenheiten, das es *in Wirklichkeit nur 1 Ah gibt*.

Da Gold und Euro konvertierbar sind, gibt es auch nur einen Markt.

Ich kann für Euro Gold kaufen und im *GoldAH* Items kaufen.
Ich kann mein Gold verkaufen, und für die Euros im *Euro-AH* Items kaufen.

Nach kurzer Preisfindungsphase, weiss jeder = 1 Euro= x-Gold, oder xGold= x Euro.

_Daraus folgt es gibt nur ein AH. (..einen Markt)_

..und das ist auch gut so ..


----------



## Krueger (20. Mai 2012)

Nightalb schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Einwand .. leider nur, wenn es *tatsächlich 2 Ah* geben würden.
> 
> Aber schon ein Grundschüler, weiss doch nach kurzer Überpüfung der Gegebenheiten, das es *in Wirklichkeit nur 1 Ah gibt*.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch die Birnen von den Bäumen in meinem Garten pflücken, auf dem Markt verkaufen und vor von dem Geld dann Äpfel kaufen. Die Bäume in meinem Garten werden dadurch aber nicht zu Apfelbäumen.


----------



## Nightalb (20. Mai 2012)

_.. Ich kann auch die Birnen von den Bäumen in meinem Garten pflücken,* auf dem Markt* verkaufen und vor von dem Geld dann Äpfel kaufen. Die Bäume in meinem Garten werden dadurch aber nicht zu Apfelbäumen ..

Nicht verstanden?

Genau so ist es, du kaufst/verkaufst Äpfel/Birnen auf dem *Markt*, auf dem einem Markt.

Ob du Birnen oder Äpfel gefarmt hast, ist irrelevant. Letzendlich haben sie einen bestimmten Preis. 
Ob das Tauschmittel (Gold/Euro) von der Sparkasse oder dem Dungeon kommt, sieht man ihm nicht an.





_


----------



## The Bang (20. Mai 2012)

Sonntag 20mai 19.30uhr  ich denke mir ok eine runde Diablo 3 könnte ich wieder Spielen und bekomme natürlich die Bestätigung das man ein Spiel nicht so einfach Spielen kann was unbedingt eine Online Verbindung braucht wenn natürlich die Server nicht Funktionieren.

Einfach nur peinlich. Da ich es nicht gekauft habe kann ich sagen aber in Zukunft werde ich einen großen Bogen um Pc Spiele machen die eine permanente Online Verbindung benötigen wenn Sie auch ganz normal in einen Single Player Offline Modus spielbar währen. 

Konsolen Games for the Win.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich stört ist das Blizzard sich aussruht auf seine Lorbeeren. Blizzard war eigentlich damals immer für innovationen offen



HÄ? Das war Blizzard noch nie! Wie Blizzard immer und immer wieder auf Pressekonferenzen betont hat, lassen sie von alllen Innovationen die Finger und perfektionieren lieber Bewährtes. Das ist deren Geschäftsgrundlage. Das Du das nicht weißt, sondern irgendwas frei in den Raum behautest, paßt zu Deinen reichlich wirren und nicht durchdachten Aussagen hier im Thread. Wie Dir andere schon geraten haben: Du bist hier falsch und bei quietschbunten Spielen wie Zelda sicherlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Dynamic (21. Mai 2012)

@TE

Wenn dir ein Spiel zu langweilig ist, Spiel es einfach nicht mehr. Warum müssen immer Leute Threads erstellen: Langweilig, hab mehr erwartet, zu leicht, Grafik zu Öde, bla bla bla.

Nein, ihr Schnappels müsst immer ein mimimi Thread erstellen, warum?

Spiel langweilig, nicht Spielen. Fertig is die Kiste.


Dyna


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo das Problem ist wenn jemand mal negative Punkte an einem Spiel findet.


----------



## Dynamic (21. Mai 2012)

Das man darum immer so ein Tara machen muss. Es ist vieles Langweilig, muss ich alles was mir Langweilig ist Posten? Sei es Spiel, sei es Auto, sei es Urlaub usw. ?

Er findet es Langweilig, schön, ok. Und nun? Was soll sich nun ändern weil ER es langweilig findet?

Jedes Spiel, jede Art eines Hobby´s, ist für den einen Interessant, für den anderen Langweilig. Jeden das seine aber immer und immer wieder die Forum´s damit zukleistern, was erhofft man sich damit? Wenn mir etwas langweilt, dann lass ich es und suche mir eine Alternative und muss es nicht an´s schwarze Brett klemmen für Jedermann. 

Dyna


----------



## The Bang (21. Mai 2012)

Langweilig finde ich das Spiel nicht ich habe mich in meiner Kritik auf Seite 8 dazu geäußert in welcher form ich es Langweilig finde. Warum sich nicht äußern? Es gibt durchaus Spieler die sich unschlüssig sind mit Diablo 3. Eine Kritik ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Oder warum meinst du nehmen sich soviel Redakteure die Zeit und Testen Diablo 3 auf Herz und Nieren. Ich persöhnlich währe auch unschlüssig hätte ich das Spiel nicht erworben. Mit einer Kritik kann man sich einfach ein besseres Bild machen.


----------



## The Bang (22. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 ist releast und es gibt immer noch keine Ruhe -.- sowas habe ich selten erlebt! Jetzt muss man sich sogar um seinen Account sorgen. Ich mein hey was soll das alles? Ich persöhnlich nutze einen Authenticator und trotzdem muss man sich um seinen Account sorgen machen! Ich verstehe das nicht erst die Server Stabilität dann die Accounts selten sowas bei einen Spiel erlebt das hat nichts mehr mit einen Spiel zu tun das man sorglos spielen kann in aller Ruhe.

Das ist das Thema Online einfach nur der letze s........... ich finde das ist einfach ein Seitenhieb für den Spielspass da gibt es momente wo das Spiel glänzt und Spass macht aber dann wiederrum wird man auf den boden der tatsachen geholt. So kann man es sich auch verscherzen ich finde Diablo 3 ist ein Fingerzeig auf die Spieleindustrie.


----------



## Sztyk (22. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist releast und es gibt immer noch keine Ruhe -.- sowas habe ich selten erlebt! Jetzt muss man sich sogar um seinen Account sorgen. Ich mein hey was soll das alles? Ich persöhnlich nutze einen Authenticator und trotzdem muss man sich um seinen Account sorgen machen! Ich verstehe das nicht erst die Server Stabilität dann die Accounts selten sowas bei einen Spiel erlebt das hat nichts mehr mit einen Spiel zu tun das man sorglos spielen kann in aller Ruhe.
> 
> Das ist das Thema Online einfach nur der letze s........... ich finde das ist einfach ein Seitenhieb für den Spielspass da gibt es momente wo das Spiel glänzt und Spass macht aber dann wiederrum wird man auf den boden der tatsachen geholt. So kann man es sich auch verscherzen ich finde Diablo 3 ist ein Fingerzeig auf die Spieleindustrie.



Was 'n Krampf das zu lesen! Das tut ja weh in den Augen! Mit 'n bisschen mehr Interpunktion hätte ich vielleicht sogar bis zum Ende gelesen 


OnTopic:

Kann nicht verstehen warum man Diablo 3 langweilig findet, außer man mag HacknSlays nich', aber warum dann spielen?


----------



## Wolfner (23. Mai 2012)

Schlage mich derweil durch Akt III und gottverdammt, mein größter Kritikpunkt an Diablo 3 ist bisher die peinlich schlechte Story.
Ein Deus Ex Machina nach der anderen, tausende MacGuffins und alles so dermaßen dick aufgetragen, dass ich kaum ernst bleiben kann. Hinzukommen noch die extrem durchschaubaren Charaktere.
Es ist zum Schreien, wenn man sich vergleichsweise die Storysequenzen aus Diablo 2 ansieht


----------



## Sethek (23. Mai 2012)

Dynamic schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Wenn dir ein Spiel zu langweilig ist, Spiel es einfach nicht mehr. Warum müssen immer Leute Threads erstellen: Langweilig, hab mehr erwartet, zu leicht, Grafik zu Öde, bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



Nur, damit wir uns recht verstehen,

Du schreibst obigen Beitrag in einem Forum, in dem es primär darum geht, sich über Spiele auszutauschen (und natürlich positive und negative Sichtweisen in den Raum zu stellen und zu diskutieren), das ganze unter dem Mantel eines Magazins, in dem es auch um Kritik an Spielen geht, natürlich gehörig zu einem Verlag, der sich auf Kritiken/Rezensionen zu Spielen spezialisiert hat, und natürlich wählst Du das althergebrachte Mittel des "mimimi"-threads selbst.

Also entweder bist Du der heuchlerischste Mensch den ich kenne, hast heute Morgen Deine Pillen nicht genommen oder aber * DU* bist hier falsch. Insofern erlaube mir, Deine brilliante Rhetorik zu returnieren:

Wenn man nicht diskutieren will, was sucht man dann in einem Diskussionsforum? Einfach offline bleiben und gut ist.


----------



## Dynamic (23. Mai 2012)

Was ist daran verkehrt, dass ich schreibe , es eher ein mimimi Thread ist? 

Ja es ist ein Diskussionsforum, ja man kann sich austauschen, seine Erfahrungen berichten, Loch und Löcher,aber:

Ich für meinen Teil Lese allein die Überschrift schon so. 

Diablo Langweilig, Spielt nicht. ,,Schlecht gewählte Überschrift"

Wenn man in seine Post weiter ließt, bewegt er sich Richtung ,,mimimi", bestes Beispiel sein letzer Post hier im Thread über Accounthack.

Deine Unterstellung, ich nehme meine Pillen nicht, bin evtl. der Heuschleristische Mensch den *DU *kennst; *DU *kennst mich nicht, ich dich nicht. *DU *weißt nicht wie ich bin, ich weiß nicht wie *DU *bist. Ich weiß nicht ob *DU *Pillen nehmen musst, ich jedenfalls nicht, aber muss ich deswegen, nur weil jemand etwas schreibt, was für mich übel aufstößt sogleich die Person abwertend behandeln? Das zeigt nicht gerade von Charakterstärke, deinerseits.

Und wie du ja bereits geschrieben hast, es ist ein Diskussionsforum und jeder hier schreiben kann wie er Lustig ist, so mache ich dies.

Ich schreibe jediglich nur das mich diese Threads nerven, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich deswegen in den Thread nicht´s schreibe. 

Und bevor du andere Personen mit dieser oder anderen Unterstellungen kommst, man soll immer erst vor seiner eigenen Türe kehren.

Dyna


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Mai 2012)

Moderation: Rechtschreibflames entfernt.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Threads mit Titeln wie "blablabla find ich langweilig" sind doch prädestiniert dazu Flamethreads zu werden, da dort nunmal 2 verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander treffen...

Was an sich ja nichts verkehrtes ist, Diskussionen sind ja was schönes. Wenn es da dann aber um die berühmte Geschmacksfrage geht (hat man Geschmack, oder nicht?  ), dann kommt man so halt auf keinen Nenner.
Ergo: Man versucht sich gegenseitig seine Meinung aufzuzwingen. Wozu das führt sieht man ja


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber ich finde es auch langweilig. Es gab eine Zeit _(vor WOW^^)_ da hat mich D2 total 
gefesselt. Jetzt aber finde ich das dauergegrinde nur noch ermüdend und ohne wirkliche Motivation.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und ich will damit niemanden "auf meine Seite" ziehen. 

Wenn sich trotzdem jemand genötigt findet, mich deswegen zu flamen - bitte sehr.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Threads mit Titeln wie "blablabla find ich langweilig" sind doch prädestiniert dazu Flamethreads zu werden, da dort nunmal 2 verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander treffen...
> 
> Was an sich ja nichts verkehrtes ist, Diskussionen sind ja was schönes. Wenn es da dann aber um die berühmte Geschmacksfrage geht (hat man Geschmack, oder nicht?  ), dann kommt man so halt auf keinen Nenner.
> Ergo: Man versucht sich gegenseitig seine Meinung aufzuzwingen. Wozu das führt sieht man ja



Ja stimmt schon.

Das ist wie im Fußball. 
Die einen simpatisieren mit denn Bayern, die anderen finden Zweitligisten ULTRA gut.

Wenn die dann aufeinandertreffen gibbet halt Stress wie beim letzten Relegationspiel von Hertha.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## The Bang (23. Mai 2012)

Das ist kein mimi Thread. Es ist einfach meine Ansicht über das Spiel. Ich denke es ist intressant für den ein oder anderen aus welcher sicht ich das Spiel sehe. Es gibt Beführworter die das so sehen wie ich und es gibt leute die das gar nicht so sehen wie ich. Daraus resultiert eine Diskussion die verschiedene Ansichten erläutert  

Ich mein das Spiel ist momentan voll im Fokus also kann man darüber auch reden im Positiven so wie im negativen.


----------



## harm1065 (23. Mai 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde es auch langweilig. Es gab eine Zeit _(vor WOW^^)_ da hat mich D2 total
> gefesselt. Jetzt aber finde ich das dauergegrinde nur noch ermüdend und ohne wirkliche Motivation.
> 
> Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und ich will damit niemanden "auf meine Seite" ziehen.
> ...




Dann hör auf zu spielen.


----------



## The Bang (22. Juli 2012)

So nach längeren Spielen bestättigten sich alle Kritik die ich vorab geäußert habe. D3 hat einfach ein riesen Problem das woraus das Spiel seinen Spass holt ist die Jagd nach Items. Aber letzen endes macht kaum jemand die Jagd nach den Items weil errlich gesagt so gut wie nur mist Dropt bei Bossen. Die Balance ist auch total fürn A.... Elite Gegner sind overpowered aber Bosse nicht  das ist Unlogisch. Ich mag das es Schwer ist nur mag ich es bis zu einen Punkt nur. Der Punkt ist nähmlich wenn ich Items bekomme die mich auch schritt für schritt besser machen dann bin ich auch motiviert diese Elite Gegner zu Klatschen. Bestes bsp Demon Souls oder Dark Souls schritt für schritt tastet man sich an die Bosse und Gegner und bekommt irgendwann mit verbesserung ingame ein Erfolg ein Spiel wo Blizzard hätte lernen können  aber es ist doch soviel einfacher in AH zu gehen was wahrscheinlich viele machen. Ich persöhnlich hab vom AH nichts gekauft bis jetzt noch nicht mal was für Gold aber leider hat das Spiel für mich den Spass extrem verloren weil ich mich einfach nicht verbessere und die Gegenstände einfach nicht fallen die meinen Charakter optimieren. Da war Diablo 2 ganz anderes ist so und bleibt so. 

Aber ganz errlich jetzt wo ich das Beta Wochende von Guild Wars 2 mitmache hat sich alles bestättigt was ich vorher von diesen Spiel gesehen habe. Es wird einfach das Geilste MMO seit WOW und AOC meiner meinung nach. Guild Wars 2 ist einfach nur der Mega Hammer sowas hab ich nicht erlebt seit Wow damals. Das Beste daran ist es kostet noch nicht mal was im Monat  da muss sich die Konkurrenz warm anziehen. 

Fazit: Wenn Blizzard nicht nachpatcht und diese Problematik behebt ist D3 für mich Geschichte.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Juli 2012)

Halt die Klappe und geh GW2 zocken


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> So nach längeren Spielen bestättigten sich alle Kritik die ich vorab geäußert habe. D3 hat einfach ein riesen Problem das woraus das Spiel seinen Spass holt ist die Jagd nach Items. Aber letzen endes macht kaum jemand die Jagd nach den Items weil errlich gesagt so gut wie nur mist Dropt bei Bossen. Die Balance ist auch total fürn A.... Elite Gegner sind overpowered aber Bosse nicht  das ist Unlogisch. Ich mag das es Schwer ist nur mag ich es bis zu einen Punkt nur. Der Punkt ist nähmlich wenn ich Items bekomme die mich auch schritt für schritt besser machen dann bin ich auch motiviert diese Elite Gegner zu Klatschen. Bestes bsp Demon Souls oder Dark Souls schritt für schritt tastet man sich an die Bosse und Gegner und bekommt irgendwann mit verbesserung ingame ein Erfolg ein Spiel wo Blizzard hätte lernen können  aber es ist doch soviel einfacher in AH zu gehen was wahrscheinlich viele machen. Ich persöhnlich hab vom AH nichts gekauft bis jetzt noch nicht mal was für Gold aber leider hat das Spiel für mich den Spass extrem verloren weil ich mich einfach nicht verbessere und die Gegenstände einfach nicht fallen die meinen Charakter optimieren. Da war Diablo 2 ganz anderes ist so und bleibt so.
> 
> Aber ganz errlich jetzt wo ich das Beta Wochende von Guild Wars 2 mitmache hat sich alles bestättigt was ich vorher von diesen Spiel gesehen habe. Es wird einfach das Geilste MMO seit WOW und AOC meiner meinung nach. Guild Wars 2 ist einfach nur der Mega Hammer sowas hab ich nicht erlebt seit Wow damals. Das Beste daran ist es kostet noch nicht mal was im Monat  da muss sich die Konkurrenz warm anziehen.
> 
> Fazit: Wenn Blizzard nicht nachpatcht und diese Problematik behebt ist D3 für mich Geschichte.


Du lieben Deutsche Land.


----------



## Dynamic (23. Juli 2012)

BlaBlaBla.

Bist ja immer noch am Jammern, meine Jüte. *Willstn Lolli?* damit du Ruhe gibst!

Dann geh GW2 Spielen. Aber vergiss nicht, wenn mal wieder etwas nicht nach DEINEN vorstellungen läuft in GW2 weil du es ja anders gesehen hast, in der Beta waren Sachen da die beim fertigen Spiel nicht mehr da sind , Forum zukleistern mit mimimi Thread.

Dyna


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Ich finde diese Flamerei über D3 immer wieder lustig.

Auch wenn ich es seit kurz nach 1.3 release nicht mehr angepackt habe (irgendwie ist die Lust dazu grad nicht da) fand/finde ich das Spiel einfach geil.

Was GuildWars2 damit nun zu tun hat kann ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehen. 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Was GuildWars2 damit nun zu tun hat kann ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehen.


Nun ganz einfach. Viele wollen einfach nicht begreifen dass D3 kein MMO ist. Diese Leute, die im besten Falle durch WoW & Konsorten überhaupt erst zu PC-Spielen gekommen sind und darüberhinaus nur Minesweeper kennen, kommen dann daher und stellen jegliche Spielmechanik infrage. Farmen doof. Kein Content alle paar Wochen/ Monate doof. Zufallsitems doof. Alles doof. Insofern hat der WoW-Jahrespass dem Spiel in Hinblick auf die Community unglaublich geschadet. Da neben den wirklichen Fans, die Diablo kauften weil es eben Diablo ist, auch viele das Spiel installierten weil es eben im Jahrespass mit drin war. Dann irritiert/ enttäuscht davon sind und sich wundern warum sie mit dem Spielprinzip gar nix anfangen können.

Ich hab es schon mehrfach gesagt und bete es erneut runter wie ein Mantra: Diablo 3 hat etliche Probleme. Eines davon sind seine Spieler.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Yeah Blizz hat sogar einen God-Mode eingebaut, wieso hat man den erst jetzt entdeckt? 
http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-God-Mode-1012424/


Naja ich beteilige mich an so ner Diskussion ja schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr. Als Mod würde ich jeden Thread, der aufgemacht wird um zu diskutieren wie D3 jetzt ist oder irgendwas in der Art sofort dicht machen weil es sowieso immer auf den selben Kindergarten hinausläuft.
Über Musik, Filme, Essen oder das Wetter streitet sich ja auch niemand, aber das scheinen hier viele noch nicht zu begreifen...


----------



## Areos (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Yeah Blizz hat sogar einen God-Mode eingebaut, wieso hat man den erst jetzt entdeckt?
> http://www.buffed.de...d-Mode-1012424/
> 
> 
> ...



liegt vielleicht daran das es ein games forum ist und keins über essen, wetter usw. 

geh mal in nen entsprechendes forum da isses das gleiche. PCGHX gibts nen thred pc vs konsole pures gebashe über 360 seiten. oder das ewige iphone/ android thema oder burger king vs mc donalds.

is überall so in nem forum.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Naja das zeigt auf´s neue wie sinnlos und dämlich das erstellen solcher Threads ist, das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche. Nur weil es irgendwo sowas gibt hat das ja nix zu bedeuten.

Irgendwo im Internet exestiert vielleicht auch ein Thread ob der Islam oder das Christentum jetzt cooler is, der FC Barcelona oder Madrid... Trotzdem schwachsinnig...


----------



## Pyronidas (23. Juli 2012)

Ich find den Thread gut, ich hab mich jahrelang auf D3 gefreut ich kann mich noch erinnern wieviele Stunden ich in D2 verbracht hab und nur deswegen hab ich damals WoW angefangen weil mich die Qualität und der Spielspaß bei D2 total überzeugt haben. Nunja mit WoW gehts bergab und D3 ab ich bereits nach gut ner Stunde auf Akt2 weggelegt und seiddem nie wieder eingeloggt. Langweilig, peinliche Story und Klassenaufbau macht auch absolut keinen Spaß. Das Spiel konnte mich nicht überzeugen und führt nur das fort was Blizzard in den letzten Jahren WoW scho vorgelegt hat.
Es ist keine Firma von Spielern für Spieler mehr, hier gehts nur noch für die Masse von den Aktionären....


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Yeah Blizz hat sogar einen God-Mode eingebaut, wieso hat man den erst jetzt entdeckt?


Verdammte Axt! Meine Wiz ist erst 18 und die WD grad mal 41. Sag das doch mal wer bisschen eher! >.<



Pyronidas schrieb:


> peinliche Story


Ich will ja gar nicht sagen dass Du generell unrecht hast, aber über die 2 Worte in Bezug auf ein Hack 'n Slay muss ich ähnlich schmunzeln wie über die Kritiker, welche die Handlungen in Van Damme- und Seagal-Filmen bemängeln.


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread gut,


Ja, hier gibt es reichlich deiner bevorzugten subjektivität zum Thema D3.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> D3 ab ich bereits nach gut ner Stunde auf Akt2 weggelegt und seiddem nie wieder eingeloggt.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Du hast dich lang und breit darüber aufgeregt wie besch...eiden D3 doch sei und kommst jetzt mit "1 Stunde gespielt und das Spiel ist Mist".



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Langweilig, peinliche Story und Klassenaufbau macht auch absolut keinen Spaß.


Ob einem die Geschichte gefällt oder nicht liegt immer an dem der sie sich antut. Ich fand die Story verdammt geil und habe jede Info zum Diablo-Universum genossen die ich im Spiel bekommen habe.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Das Spiel konnte mich nicht überzeugen


Da haben wir es. Rein subjektiv, es gefällt DIR nicht.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> und führt nur das fort was Blizzard in den letzten Jahren WoW scho vorgelegt hat.
> Es ist keine Firma von Spielern für Spieler mehr, hier gehts nur noch für die Masse von den Aktionären....


Ja, DU bist auch DER Spieler.
In meiner Gilde gibt es immer diese 2-3 Leute die sich über jede kleine Änderung aufregen...
Aber Moment mal, mit 2-3 Leuten raidet man nicht, richtig? RICHTIG, d.h. 7-8 Leute sind zufrieden mit dem Spiel.
Merke: Blizzard macht die Spiele nicht für DICH, sondern für ALLE. D.h. wenn mehr Leute glücklich sind, als die die sich aufregen, dann war es ein Erfolg.


Ich bleibe dabei, D3 ist NICHT langweilig. Es ist einfach nicht jedermanns Geschmack.
Es ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel, in das ich 200+ std. Playtime reingesteckt habe.
Doch zZ nehme ich einfach ein wenig Auszeit.
Abwechslung ist beim zocken bei mir auch ganz wichtig.

mfg


----------



## Pyronidas (23. Juli 2012)

Naja ich bin ketzt im Vergleich zu D1/D2 ausgegangen, die Story,die Sequenzen alles war düster,blutig,barbarisch man fühlte sich tatsälich wie in der Hölle auf Erden.
D3 wirkt dagegen wie "Für die Menge weichgewaschen bei 30Grad" Für mich war demnach bei AKT2 der Ofen aus, für mich wars kein Diablo eher n schlechter Witz davon.
Naja Blizzard kann man wohl damit entgültig von der Liste der Qualitativ Hochwertigen Spielschmieden runterstreichen. Aber was solls, es gibt noch Funcom,Turbine und etliche andere die sich mit ner kleinen Zielgruppe zufriedengeben und dafür diese rundum befriedigt.

Und zum Vorposter ich hab auch nie gesagt ich wäre JEDER Spieler  Lesen dann Urteilen, und wenns ein langjährig erwartetes Spiel es nicht schafft mich wenigstens dazu zu motivieren überhaupt einmal die Story zu erleben ist das n Armutszeichen. 
/Ironie on
Aber was solls wenn man nur seinen digitalen 30Inch Dick in Form von Items präsendieren möchte, nimmt man auch D3 oder sowas wie "raiden" in WoW in kauf 
/Ironie off


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Düster und blutig. Hm. Ich hab D2 auch hoch- und runtergespielt, aber das will mir immer noch nicht einleuchten.

- Akt 1: grüne Wiese mit ein paar Krypten - wie in D3 Akt 1
- Akt 2: so richtig gelbe Wüste mit Geiern und Blitzelkäfern - wie in D3 Akt 2
- Akt 3: wieder grün, Dschungel mit kleinen messerschwingenden Männchen
- Akt 4: erst bisschen aschgraue Fläche und dann flammend rote Feuerseen - wie teilweise D3 Akt 3/4
- Akt 5 (Addon): viel Schnee und Felsen - wie in D3 Akt 3

Ist sich doch alles erstaunlich ähnlich bis auf den Himmel in Akt 4 von D3. Das Ganze war dann noch garniert in 640 x 480 bzw. später sagenhaften 800 x 600 Bildpunkten Pixelbrei und animalisch gefühlten 3 Animationen. Ich fand zwar, dass selbst der Folterkeller vom Butcher in D1 blutiger und düsterer wirkte als das gesamte D2, aber was weiß ich schon.


----------



## Yinj (23. Juli 2012)

Ohhhjaa D1 war eindeutig Düsterer als D2 und D3. Mag vielleicht auch damals an der Grafik gelegen haben.^^

btw. falls wer von euch Starcraft2 spielt oder hat, es gibt en remake von D1 in SC2. Hier ein Vid


----------



## Pyronidas (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t05EqeGqq-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8bSoWWupCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merkst schon was?
Ausserdem sagte ich ja das ich von D1 und D2 im Vergleich zu D3 ausgehe


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt! Meine Wiz ist erst 18 und die WD grad mal 41. Sag das doch mal wer bisschen eher! >.<



Ja ich kann mir leider auch nich so schnell einen hochbotten, sowas blödes aber auch  Bis ich 60 bin is das sowieso gefixt...

Ich weiß noch wie ich mal mein ganzes Geld was ich hatte für Equip mit Dornen ausgegeben habe um so Gold zu farmen um dann festzustellen das die Spinnen aus den Obelisken bei Blood & Sand nix mehr droppen.
Beschworene Skelette genauso wenig. Anfangs schon, aber irgendwann halt nicht mehr. Equip wieder verkloppt, umsonst Gold ausgegeben... ärgerlich ^^
Hätte ich mich mal vorher schlau gemacht. Wurde eine Woche vor meinem Versuch gefixt...



Murfy schrieb:


> ...



Ich versteh gar nich das DU dich jetzt SO über SEINEN Post aufregst, er hat jediglich SEINE Meinung wiedergegeben. Da merkt MAN echt das DU nur ZUM flamen HIER bist! xD



Pyronidas schrieb:


> ich hab auch nie gesagt ich wäre JEDER Spieler  Lesen dann Urteilen



Joa eben, er hat einfach nur seine Meinung gesagt. Das läuft echt schon wieder auf den Kindergarten raus, wie immer.

*VOTE 4 CLOSE!*


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nich das DU dich jetzt SO über SEINEN Post aufregst, er hat jediglich SEINE Meinung wiedergegeben. Da merkt MAN echt das DU nur ZUM flamen HIER bist! xD



Prinzipiell ging es mir hier nicht allein um den einen Post von Pyronidas, sondern alles was er bis jetzt zum Thema D3 gesagt hat.

Ellenlange Texte darüber wie mies es doch sei und das nach einer Stunde Spielzeit in der er bist Akt 2 gekommen ist? Da hatte ich höchsten den Skelletkönig tot.

Warum du dich über die schreibliche Betonung von mir lustig machst verstehe ich auch nicht. Sinn?

Ja, er hat seine Meinung wiedergegeben. Aber er kennt nicht mal das ganze Spiel und sagt es sei Scheiße. Das wäre als würde ich sagen Fifa ist besser als PES und ich habe nichts von beiden auch nur mal angeguckt.

Mag sein dass das wie ein flame rüberkam, aber wenn, dann nur in Pyronidas Richtung.

mfg


----------



## Pyronidas (23. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ging es mir hier nicht allein um den einen Post von Pyronidas, sondern alles was er bis jetzt zum Thema D3 gesagt hat.
> 
> Ellenlange Texte darüber wie mies es doch sei und das nach einer Stunde Spielzeit in der er bist Akt 2 gekommen ist? Da hatte ich höchsten den Skelletkönig tot.
> 
> ...



Sry ich bin Clanleader es gibt genug Mitspieler die dies ebenfalls bestätigt haben, es soll noch so den ein oder andren Teamspeakserver geben wo man sich Spielübergreifend unterhält xD Stell dir das mal vor, und auch wenn ichs selbst zur seite gelegt habe lass ich mir doch von meinen Freunden,Familie und anderen Mitspielern gern was erzählen. Nur leider...warum auch immer, hat niemand von dennen was positives zu berichten, woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Sry ich bin Clanleader es gibt genug Mitspieler die dies ebenfalls bestätigt haben, es soll noch so den ein oder andren Teamspeakserver geben wo man sich Spielübergreifend unterhält xD Stell dir das mal vor, und auch wenn ichs selbst zur seite gelegt habe lass ich mir doch von meinen Freunden,Familie und anderen Mitspielern gern was erzählen. Nur leider...warum auch immer, hat niemand von dennen was positives zu berichten, woran das wohl liegen mag?



Weil Leute nicht darüber reden was ihnen gefällt.

Denkst du echt jemand kommt an und sagt "Hey, das und das hat mir an dem Spiel gefallen!". Nein, wenn alles gut ist, dann sind die Leute meist ruhig und genießen es, doch wenn es schlecht ist, gehen sie auf die Barrikaden.

Das sieht man verstärkt in den offiziellen Foren. Dort gibt es den ein oder anderen Thread mit "Das und das ist gut, das ist schlecht." und sehr selten einer mit "Das Spiel gefällt mir genauso wie es ist.". Meist werden genau diese Threads dann nach ein paar Zustimmern mit Leuten alá "lol fanboy" überflutet, wodurch sie dann keiner mehr betrachtet.
Am längsten wachsen dann immer die Thread wo nur steht "Das und das und alles ist Sch...lecht!", wo du dann meist aber auch nur die 3-6 gleichen Leute darauf rumreiten siehst wie alles Mist ist und jeden niedermachen der kurz vorbeischaut und versucht ihnen mal die andere Seite der Medaille zu zeigen.

Jeder den ich kenne, der Diablo spielt, ist eigentlich mehr oder minder zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Klar gibt es das ein oder andere worüber sie sich aufregen und wenn da als Außenseiter stehen würde würde man sich sicher denken "Man, muss das Spiel mies sein.", aber dem ist nicht so. Wir regen uns über das auf was uns stört, reden aber so gut wie nie darüber was nun eigentlich gut an dem Spiel ist.

Warum auch? Wir diskutieren darüber was man besser machen kann und nicht, was schon gut ist. Das ist der Sinn einer Diskussion.

Bestes Beispiel ist mein Cousin. Er kann nicht besonders viel mit dem Genre anfangen, hat sich das primär geholt damit wir mal wieder gemeinsam zocken können. Ihn stören sehr viele Sachen an D3, findet aber trotzdem dass es alles in allem ein gutes Spiel ist.

Nochmal kurz: Wenn man immer nur auf dem schlechten rumreitet, ist es klar dass das Spiel schlecht rüberkommt.

mfg


----------



## Pyronidas (23. Juli 2012)

Hat ja auch keiner gesagt das es nur schlecht ist xD Das Spielsystem ist einfach selbst meine Oma könnte es noch spielen ohne auf Hürden zu stoßen, sieht man es mal vom total verkorksten Itemdropsystem ab das einen ständig im Spielfluß behindert (Es gibt da einen bei uns der weigert sich das AH zu benutzen und robbt inzwischen zum 12mal Albtraum durch). Gut sie kriegt noch ordentlich Rente für sie wär das RMAH wohl kein Thema währen da nicht teils diese Abartigen Preise mit dennen man 2 Monate für ne 5köpfige Familie einkaufen könnte 
Die Grafik ist ansich nicht schlecht mein Bruder ist begeistert er kanns selbst aufn Netbook in der Berufsschule zoggn das hat natürlich n riesenvorteil.
Geht man jetzt davon aus das man Diablo1 und 2 nicht kennt würde einen wohl auch die Story von Diablo3 begeistern, aber ok ich erwarte von Nachfolgerspielen halt einfach verbesserungen und neue Herausforderung die mir Diablo3 dank seiner irrsinnigen Item/AH kombination, fehlender Atmosphäre schon am Anfang und dem fehlenden Spielfluß im Vergleich zu den meisten andren H&S aufn Markt nicht bietet.
Hier hat sich Blizzard wieder an seinen Massenzwang verschluckt, obs einen gefällt oder nicht muss man selbst entscheiden es soll ja auch Leute geben die jede Staffel DSDS gucken und das toll finden.


----------



## Karvon (23. Juli 2012)

gegen langeweile hilft nur 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wto4TRAJUY&feature=vmdshb

aber nur 1:26 min lang =D


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> (Es gibt da einen bei uns der weigert sich das AH zu benutzen und robbt inzwischen zum 12mal Albtraum durch)


Alptraum.  Was will er denn dort?! Die Aussicht genießen? Sag ihm mal dass er einfach fix auf 60 ziehen und dann lieber mit 5er Buff Akt 3 Hölle abgrasen soll. Das geht auch mit kompletten Selffound-Items und dort gibt es wenigstens die Chance auf akzeptable 60er Items. Ab Quest "Kriegsmaschinen" über die Belagerungsbestie und Cydea bis zu Azmodan. Sind 3 sehr leichte Bosse und fix gelegt. Ich selbst hab gestern vorm schlafen gehen wieder einen kleinen Motivationsschub geholt: Akt 3 Belagerungsbrecherbestie auf Inferno down. Sehr einfach, nur auf den Reflektierenden Schaden muss man achten. Jetzt gehts in den Arreat, freu mich schon auf Phasenbestien-Champs im Turm. Unglaublich aber wahr, es gibt tatsächlich (noch) Spieler, die sich motiviert Richtung "Content clear" kloppen. Wer hätte das gedacht.^^

Das was mich an D3 am meisten wundert ist die Leichtfertigkeit, mit der Blizzard seinen guten Ruf mittels eines einzigen Spiels in Grund und Boden stampft. Die Entwickler haben das Spiel im Urzustand so vehement an den Wünschen der Community vorbeientwickelt, da kann man sich nur noch erstaunt am Kopf kratzen. (Echtgeld-)Auktionshaus will keiner? Kommt trotzdem. Fertigkeitensystem ist zu simpel und bietet kaum Einzigartigkeiten der Charaktere? Egal, wir verkaufen das als komplex. Es gibt Aufregung um die automatischen Wertesteigerungen beim Stufenanstieg? Aber denkt doch mal an die Einsteiger! Mystikerin ist schon fertig im Spiel? WTF, die muss wieder raus, fürs Addon oder gleich ganz weg! Undsoweiter. Es wurmt mich schon in WoW dass Blizz scheinbar für den eigenen Geschmack entwickelt. Zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck, wenn man sich Aussagen in vielen Interviews anschaut: "Wir sind der Auffassung dass..." "Uns gefällt der Gedanke..." usw. Vielleicht ist es am besten so, weil die Blizzardsche Community, sagen wir, schwierig zu handhaben ist und an allem was auszusetzen hat. Aber grad o.g. Dinge wurden, trotz berechtigter Kritik, durchgepeitscht. Dass sie jetzt versuchen einiges im Sinne der Spieler zurechtzupatchen ist zwar lobenswert, da D3 halt nix monatlich kostet, aber man fragt sich... warum nicht gleich so?


----------



## floppydrive (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab selbst mit meinem Monk (welchen ich auch ohne AH gezockt habe) nicht so viel gefarmt, erst ab Inferno Akt1. Hölle ging so und Inferno hieß es halt am Anfang Gobo's kloppen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Na schau her. Das ach so göttliche Diablo 2 fand auch schon seine Hater...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner spielt mehr im Bnet, da seht ihrs mal. Und das schon vor Jahren.  Wo doch D2 so überirdisch perfekt war und so.


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Verstehe ich auch nicht.

Ich kam eigentlich ziemlich gut mit gefundenem Equip vorran. 

Das erste mal im AH war ich erst mit Level 60.

mfg


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juli 2012)

Für mich gabs gestern auch einen fiesen Motivationseinbruch.
Es war diese Mischung aus: Vermutlich haben sich ein sehr großer Teil der Leute ihren Fortschritt und ihres Goldes erglitched / cheatet oder wie auch immer und meiner Einsicht, dass ich ohne wochenlang zu farmen wohl nicht an Gohm vorbeikommen werde.


----------



## Felix^^ (24. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Finde Diablo 3 langweilig[/font]



Dann spiels nicht.


----------



## XsociusX (24. Juli 2012)

Die Langzeit-Motivation lässt schon ein wenig zu wünsch übrig. Gerade weil ich Hexendok. spiele und die es immer noch nicht geschafft haben, die Diener brauchbar zu machen x(


----------



## Teysha (24. Juli 2012)

Bei Diablo 2 hatte ich aufgrund des Skillbaums mehr Motivation. Ab Lv 60 besteht die Moti nur aus besserem Equip. Kein Lv-Aufstieg mehr, keine Attribute verteilen oder Skillpunkte setzen usw...

Schon komisch. Ich hab mich echt auf D3 gefreut - auch weil es ein hack'n'slay ist - und dann spiel ich es nur 6 Wochen und das war's.


----------



## floppydrive (25. Juli 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 2 hatte ich aufgrund des Skillbaums mehr Motivation. Ab Lv 60 besteht die Moti nur aus besserem Equip. Kein Lv-Aufstieg mehr, keine Attribute verteilen oder Skillpunkte setzen usw...
> 
> Schon komisch. Ich hab mich echt auf D3 gefreut - auch weil es ein hack'n'slay ist - und dann spiel ich es nur 6 Wochen und das war's.



Da es ja bei D2 nicht um Items ging wa


----------



## G3n3T1c (25. Juli 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 2 hatte ich aufgrund des Skillbaums mehr Motivation. Ab Lv 60 besteht die Moti nur aus besserem Equip. Kein Lv-Aufstieg mehr, keine Attribute verteilen oder Skillpunkte setzen usw...
> 
> Schon komisch. Ich hab mich echt auf D3 gefreut - auch weil es ein hack'n'slay ist - und dann spiel ich es nur 6 Wochen und das war's.





nur mal so aus Neugier,hast du Diablo 2 wirklich gespielt?...
in bezug auf die items,rest stimme ich zu und das Item farmen hatte in D2 deutlich viel mehr fun gemacht..........
Talentbäume und Stats genauso,auch wenn dafür feste Verteilungen war für bestimmte sachen u.s.w (inkl. Rw und z.b Auren)

zock es seit über 6 Jahren immer noch...

D3 nach 2 60ern und kleinen twinks aufgehört - schade eigentlich.


----------



## The Bang (25. Juli 2012)

Naja jeder hat seine Meinung. Ich hab meine klar geäußert. Kritik ist angebracht wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist. Im moment ist Diablo 3 im Endcontent eher schlecht als gut. Ich Persöhnlich habe auch durchaus Positive seiten gesehen. Aber die Negativen sind nicht zu verachten. Meine Befürchtung mit dem AH ist genau so eingetroffen. Warum weiter Spielen ? Wenn eh nur mist dropt ? Ich persöhnlich spiele es schon seit wochen nicht mehr. Ich denke das Blizz das Patcht aber bis dahin gibt es halt Spiele die um längen besser sind . Oder warum glaubt ihr werten manche D3 sogar ab wieder. Es ist halt schade im game steckt potenzial das einfach verschenkt wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Juli 2012)

*seufz*
Gibt wohl deutlich mehr Exploits die seit Monaten genutzt worden sind...
Und wenn ich dann Leute sehe die stolz zeigen wie sie exploiten mit 300+ Mio Gold, dann frag ich mich so langsam wo der Sinn für normale Spieler liegt


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Oder warum glaubt ihr werten manche D3 sogar ab wieder.


Weil diese Medien von ihren Kunden leben und da gern mal das Fähnlein in und nicht gegen den Wind halten, um dann allen möglichen Heulsusen (mag sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen wer will) nach dem Mund zu reden. Siehe die Gamestar-Abwertung: nicht alles falsch, was die da schreiben, aber auch hahnebüchener Mist bei, der selbst "Casuals" die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt. Aber Hauptsache die Masse ist zufriedengestellt.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann Leute sehe die stolz zeigen wie sie exploiten mit 300+ Mio Gold, dann frag ich mich so langsam wo der Sinn für normale Spieler liegt


Und das gabs vorher noch nie? Noch kein D2- oder Titan Quest-Video gesehen, wo die Spieler cheaten bis der Arzt kommt? Dann empfehle ich youtube, da gibts das zu Tausenden. Aber weißt Du was... mich hat nie interessiert was andere in einem Spiel machen. Weil mich das gar nicht betrifft. Seinen Spielspaß nach den Machenschaften anderer Spieler zu richten ist... fragwürdig.



XsociusX schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich Hexendok. spiele und die es immer noch nicht geschafft haben, die Diener brauchbar zu machen x(


Schau mal hier:

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=kvR1Gvmmmes

Eine Wegbeschreibung, wie man die Diener durchaus auch noch in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden nutzen kann.


----------



## Ayi (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir den WoW-Jahrespass geholt, weil ich des Jahr so oder so bezahlt hätte und ich so zusätzlich noch Extras bekomme. Unter diesen "Extras" war auch Diablo III, was ich mir ansonsten nie gekauft hätte, da es nicht ganz mein Genre ist. Aber wenn es schon mal dabei war, habe ich es auch mal ausgetestet.

Ich habe es einmal im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt und den nächsthöheren einmal angespielt. Und merke schon jetzt, dass das Spiel auf lange Sicht einfach nicht mein Ding ist. Auch wenn es zwischendurch mal eine nette Abwechslung war. Noch einmal die selbe Story durchzuspielen hat mich dann einfach nicht mehr gereizt. Aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Es habe nicht erwartet, dass es mein Spiel sein würde und Recht behalten. Andererseits habe ich von anderen Leuten gehört, dass sie einfach begeistert sind. 

Dass ich mir den Jahrespass geholt habe, bereue ich trotzdem nicht. Das war ja aus anderen Gründen und nicht wegen Diablo.


----------



## Teysha (28. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Da es ja bei D2 nicht um Items ging wa




Doch klar. Wobei man differenzieren sollte. Bei D3 geht es mehr ums Gold um dann Items zu ersteigern


----------



## Teysha (28. Juli 2012)

G3n3T1c schrieb:


> nur mal so aus Neugier,hast du Diablo 2 wirklich gespielt?...
> in bezug auf die items,rest stimme ich zu und das Item farmen hatte in D2 deutlich viel mehr fun gemacht..........
> Talentbäume und Stats genauso,auch wenn dafür feste Verteilungen war für bestimmte sachen u.s.w (inkl. Rw und z.b Auren)
> 
> ...



Ja, habe ich. Aber ich ziehe meine Motivation nicht alleine daraus Items zu sammeln. Allerdings habe ich D2 nur ein paar Monate gespielt und in dieser Zeit eine Magierin auf Stufe 80 oder so gebracht. 

Ich geb mal ein Beispiel: Bei WoW hatte ich immer beim Leveln eine große Motivation anhand mancher Zauber, die es beim Lehrer oder durch Talente erlernbar waren. Das macht bei mir viel aus. In D3 war es auch so. OMG den Meteor muss ich noch bekommen, dann hör ich auf  Aber man wurde relativ schnell 60 und dann blieb nur noch farmen und das ist jetzt nicht gerade so meine Affinität. Schon bei WoW wurde es mir später im Endgame sehr langweilig.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juli 2012)

> Allerdings habe ich D2 nur ein paar Monate gespielt und in dieser Zeit eine Magierin auf Stufe 80 oder so gebracht.



Naja für die Hardcorezocker gings darum einen Char auf Level 80 zu kriegen, damit er alles tragen konnte und dann einfach nur darum seinen Char nach und nach zu verbesern.
Oder auch mal um lustige Funbuilds, wie einen Schreibarbaren, eine Nahkampsorc oder einen Paladinwerwolf.
Level 80 kann man in 2 Abenden erreichen, wenn du ein wenig Unterstützung hast.

Wenn es bei D3 Runen, Zauber fürs Inventar und Builds geben würden die sich derbe unterschiedlich spielen lassen, hätte es mehr Langzeitmotivation.

Ob ich jetzt bei meinem DH mit Fernangriff a oder b angreife macht keinen Unterschied für die Spielart.

Die Assassine bei D2 (wohl der nächste Char) konnte man auf:
- Nahkampf 
- Nahkampf auf einen bestimmten Skill optimiert
- Feuerfalle
- Blitzfalle
- Ninjasterne
- Wirbelwind

um nur ein paar Builds für einen Char zu nennen, die alle völlig andere Ausrüstung brauchten.

Bei Diablo 2 hast du den DH.
Der kann schießen, Fallen legen (die nich viel bringen) und versuchen nich zu sterben.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und das gabs vorher noch nie? Noch kein D2- oder Titan Quest-Video gesehen, wo die Spieler cheaten bis der Arzt kommt? Dann empfehle ich youtube, da gibts das zu Tausenden. Aber weißt Du was... mich hat nie interessiert was andere in einem Spiel machen. Weil mich das gar nicht betrifft. Seinen Spielspaß nach den Machenschaften anderer Spieler zu richten ist... fragwürdig.



natürlich wurde bei d2 genauso beschissen. geduped, gehacked, gebotted und co. es gab ja nicht selten sogar blacklists in foren mit items die nicht mehr gehandelt werden durften. allerdings hat es mich da überhaupt nicht gestört. man war teil einer community. channel-ware war verpönt und man hat halt legit gespielt und es von seinen partnern auch erwartet. und trotzdem war es eben einfacher durch die loot und drop mechanik ratz fatz virtuellen reichtum anzuhäufen und so selbst seine chars fast BiS auszustatten.

in d3 gibts jetzt zwar auch trade foren, allerdings ists relativ schwer dort geschäfte zu machen. preislich kommt man auch so gut wie nie an AH preise ran. sprich man rennt dem gold hinterher. wenn jetzt noch gold massenweise in umlauf gebracht wird, steigen die preise einfach so dermaßen an für besseres equip das man so gut wie nicht mehr mithalten kann. mich hats ehrlich gesagt irgendwann einfach nur noch gefrustet. mit goldfarm-runs kommst auf keinen grünen zweig und ich hab 2-3 wochen nach 1.03 akt1 gefarmt bis zum brechen. ausbeute ? gegen 0... wenn man dann mal 8-10 mille gemacht hat und feststellt, dass man dafür nix mehr bekommt, weil die preise einfach soo derb sind hat man auch keine große lust mehr auf den handelsaspekt. und grade den fand ich in d2 einfach genial. in div. foren war ich sowas wie trusted power seller und konnte mich halt einfach easy selbst versorgen. einfach mal nen mittag meppel runs gemacht oder 3-4 chars bis hölle runen quest geballert und schon war man wieder flüssig.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2012)

> feststellt, dass man dafür nix mehr bekommt, weil die preise einfach soo derb sind hat



Viel besser ^^
Ich werde grad für relativ kleines Geld (50k und das ist wenig) nich mal Armschienen mit Dex, Vita, Krit, Leben/ Sekunde und allen Widerständen los, weil die Werte nur mäßig sind.
Auf der anderen Seite sind dann Items mit besseren Werten gleich unbezahlbar ^^.
Die Leute farmen lieber 4 Wochen mit Gammelequip um dann ein perfektes Item zu kaufen, anstatt den Char nach und nach zu verbessern.

Daraus folgt dann, dass ich etwa 200 Items dieser Art verkaufen muss um mir ein gutes Item zu leisten ^^.
Meine Fundmenge an Items, die überhaupt ins AH passen ist vielleicht 1-2 pro Abend.
Ich führ das mal nicht weiter aus...

Edit: Ich hatte grad meinen ersten Ragequit, weils mir zu blöd wurde...
Und das ist mir bei nem Spiel echt noch nie passiert.
5 Buffs und dann kamen mal wieder 2 Gruppen auf nem Haufen...
Vereist, Schänder, Verseucht, Arkanverzaubert, Aufseher, Vortex
Null Chance, man wird vereist, dann geaufsehert, anschließend steht man in Gift, Feuer und ein Arkanstrahl killt einen...

Nicht das man die nich auch irgendwann klein bekommt, aber ich hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juli 2012)

ja es nervt einfach, dass die itemschwemme auf 60 so enorm ist. im grunde bekommt man echt nur ausnahme zeug gut verkauft. teilweise hab ich keine 10k mehr für durchaus brauchbare items bekommen.
im gegenzug lassen sich alptraum items jedoch relativ gut zu gold machen. allerdings wird da über kurz oder lang der markt mit sicherheit genauso überschwemmt und gesättigt sein. außerdem fehlt einem halt die option auf nen wirklich kick ass item. ich hoffe mit pvp wird auch die nachfrage nach anderen items steigen und man somit wieder bißl an kohle kommen oder es wird sich in foren mal eine alternative tauschwährung durchsetzen wie damals in d2 der soj, runen, gems und co.

gestern hatte ich aber auch die nase voll...nach >2 wochen mal wieder ernsthaft nen farmrun in inferno machen wollen. vorher nur bißl meinen hc char alle 5 tage mal bißl angezockt.
grader 5er buff zusammen. standbild. >2500er ping. disconnect.

-> spiel beenden


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hatte grad meinen ersten Ragequit, weils mir zu blöd wurde...
> Und das ist mir bei nem Spiel echt noch nie passiert.


Deinen ersten? Bei Diablo 3?! Also entweder bist Du Zen-Meister oder hast grad erst mit dem Zocken angefangen. Was ich schon auf dem SNES den Fernseher angebrüllt hab wenn mir Dhalsim in einem 8-Sterne-Kampf wieder chancenlos das Weiterkommen verwehrte... ;D



myadictivo schrieb:


> ja es nervt einfach, dass die itemschwemme auf 60 so enorm ist. im grunde bekommt man echt nur ausnahme zeug gut verkauft. teilweise hab ich keine 10k mehr für durchaus brauchbare items bekommen.
> im gegenzug lassen sich alptraum items jedoch relativ gut zu gold machen. allerdings wird da über kurz oder lang der markt mit sicherheit genauso überschwemmt und gesättigt sein. außerdem fehlt einem halt die option auf nen wirklich kick ass item. ich hoffe mit pvp wird auch die nachfrage nach anderen items steigen und man somit wieder bißl an kohle kommen oder es wird sich in foren mal eine alternative tauschwährung durchsetzen wie damals in d2 der soj, runen, gems und co.


Bisher immer im regulären Dmg-Equip Akt 1 gefarmt. Letzten Freitag dann mal ein paar billige MF-Klamotten aus dem AH besorgt. Mit 5er Buff 177% MF. Im 1. Run ein 63er Bogen gedroppt (1,xk DpS, 1xx Dex, LoH) den ich für 1,2 Millionen beim 1. Einstellen losgeworden bin. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr verlangen können, aber es passt so. Kurz darauf ein Set-Kopf für Zauberer mit brauchbaren Werten. Zufällig hab ich noch die passende Brust dazu (vor längerer Zeit schon gedroppt) auf der Bank, so dass nun plötzlich der 2er Bonus aktiv ist - selbst erfarmt, alles in A1. Nun zieh ich grad die Wiz auf 60, um den auch zu nutzen. Also ich bin vorerst zufrieden und motiviert.^^


----------



## Trafalgalore (30. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bisher immer im regulären Dmg-Equip Akt 1 gefarmt. Letzten Freitag dann mal ein paar billige MF-Klamotten aus dem AH besorgt. Mit 5er Buff 177% MF. Im 1. Run ein 63er Bogen gedroppt (1,xk DpS, 1xx Dex, LoH) den ich für 1,2 Millionen beim 1. Einstellen losgeworden bin. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr verlangen können, aber es passt so. Kurz darauf ein Set-Kopf für Zauberer mit brauchbaren Werten. Zufällig hab ich noch die passende Brust dazu (vor längerer Zeit schon gedroppt) auf der Bank, so dass nun plötzlich der 2er Bonus aktiv ist - selbst erfarmt, alles in A1. Nun zieh ich grad die Wiz auf 60, um den auch zu nutzen. Also ich bin vorerst zufrieden und motiviert.^^



sollte das wirklich so sein dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen! 
Ich will auch nicht über die droprate meckern oder so,aber da mein WD auf 60 is akt 1 abgschlossen ist fällt meine Motivation für dieses Spiel ins nahezu Bodenlose,man kann sagen was man will,aber für mich is die Wirtschaft ingame echter crap.Das beste was bisher mich waffenmäßig gedropt war nach über 250h war ne magische 2 handaxt lvl 63 1,1k dmg (200-600holy dmg + 11% attack speed) mit .Da bekommt ich nichtmal mehr 100k für...und ich möchte nicht wissen wie lange ich farmen müssste bis ich genug gold zusammen habe um endlich mal n 1,2k dmg zeremonienmesser zu kaufen im ah.
Weil sind wir mal ganz ehrlich: Mir scheint es so als würde immer alles mögliche in massen dropen, dh equip,barbar equip,sorcerer etc... aber nur nicht das was man selber spielt.
Zumindest hab ich das game jetzt 3 Wochen nicht angerührt weil´s einfach nurnoch frustet...
btw, ja ich weiß wenns nicht passt geh farmen...aber das is ja noch schlimmer als lotto spielen^^


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2012)

> Deinen ersten? Bei Diablo 3?! Also entweder bist Du Zen-Meister oder hast grad erst mit dem Zocken angefangen.



Eher Zen-Meister . Und meinen ersten richtigen Ragequit überhaupt.
Ich denke mir ja im Normfall "es ist nur ein spiel. es ist nur ein spiel es ist nur ein...".

Naja als Kind war man vielleicht genervt, wenn Mario sein letzes Leben SCHON WIEDER in Welt 8.4 aushauchte, aber im Grunde genommen, stand ich bei Spielen bisher drüber.
Vielleicht war man bei WoW auch mal genervt, wenn einem zum 5. Mal die T4 Brust in Kara weggewürfelt wurde.
Aber so richtig mit der lauten "Scheißdrauf" Attitüde hab ich noch nie wütend ein Spiel mit Alt+F4 beendet und erstmal gegen meinen Büroschrank getreten.

Ich zocke seit den seeligen Buggyboy Zeiten auf dem C64 und hab grade noch die letzten Ausläufer vom C16 mitbekommen, wo 20 bunte Klötze dann ein Spiel waren.
Konsolenmäßig noch der gute alte Atari 2600, was das einzige gute war, wenn wir meinen Onkel besucht haben .


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Juli 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> sollte das wirklich so sein dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen!


Absolut, es liegt mir fern zu übertreiben. Beide Items (Bogen + Erlös über die AH-Verkaufshistorie) natürlich auch auf Wunsch per Screenshot belegbar. Gern auch von den soliden Legendary-Handschuhen (selffound natürlich), die meine DH ohne Nephalem-Buff (!) oder jegliches MF mal direkt nach dem Einloggen aus einer Kiste in der Kathedrale gedroppt hat und nach wie vor trägt. Das Droppsystem ist eben glücksabhängig, was frustet sind halt die 99% ungünstiger Wertekombinationen auf den Items.



Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Weil sind wir mal ganz ehrlich: Mir scheint es so als würde immer alles mögliche in massen dropen, dh equip,barbar equip,sorcerer etc... aber nur nicht das was man selber spielt.


Ja das ist schon hier und da frustrierend. Allerdings seh ich das auch wieder etwas objektiv. Mit 5er Buff wird man praktisch überflutet mit Items. Da die Werte auf diesen zufallsgeneriert sind ist der Großteil halt nur Mist, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Aber sieh es mal so: Lieber viele Dropps und viel Mist dabei, aber auch eine größere Chance was Gutes/ Passendes zu finden als bei weniger Dropps (System ohne Nephalem-Buff z.B.), wo dann auch die Chance sinkt was Brauchbares bei zu haben. Meine Main und damit auch Inferno-Farmchar ist, wie unschwer zu erkennen, eine DH. Bei ihr kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, selffound trägt sie (da die Werte gut bis sehr gut oder halt einfach passend sind): Köcher, Schuhe, Handschuhe, Schultern, Hose, Gürtel. Also gar nicht mal so wenig. Waffe, Helm, Ringe/ Amu hab ich im AH gekauft, weil ich dort gezielt nach passenden Stats suchen und finden kann. Im Progress ist sie jetzt im Turm der Verdammten (Akt 3) angelangt. Allerdings progresse ich nur zwischendurch, da es doch sehr heftig dort zugeht und anstrengend zu spielen ist (Phasenbestien inc); meist dreh ich meine Farmrunden in Akt 1, was sich flüssig und damit spaßig spielen lässt und wo ja wie schon gesagt auch gutes Zeug mit ein wenig Glück droppen KANN.

Nicht verzweifeln, man darf ja auch nicht vergessen dass D3 grad mal 2 Monate alt ist. Sich schon BiS gegeart wie Athene oder Kripparian (mitteilungsbedürtige Spieler mit Streams und dergleichen) mit geschlossenen Augen durch Inferno zu häxeln kann da ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Kripp hat z.B. erstmal aufgehört, weil er eben alles erreicht hat. Ist das besser als nach wie vor Items nachzujagen? Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. In einem MMO (sprich WoW) ist das was Anderes, da macht es nix die beste Ausrüstung zeitnah zu tragen da man die Aussicht auf neuen Content und neue Items in einigen Wochen/ Monaten hat. D3 ist aber kein MMO und neuer Content dürfte nicht zu schnell kommen. Ich setz mir halt meine Ziele selbst und NOCH macht mir das viel Spaß und wenn ich ab und an mal was finde, dann ist das Motivation genug für mich. Zwischendurch twinke ich die anderen Klassen nach Lust und Laune.

In D2 konnte das auch Jahre dauern bis der Char nach eigener Meinung perfekt equipped war, komischerweise hat die lange Zeitspanne dort keinen gestört und atm wird D2 ja glorifiziert bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Ich seh es entspannt, allein die ca. 300 Stunden die ich bisher D3 spiele waren den Kaufpreis auf jeden Fall schon mal wert.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja als Kind war man vielleicht genervt, wenn Mario sein letzes Leben SCHON WIEDER in Welt 8.4 aushauchte, aber im Grunde genommen, stand ich bei Spielen bisher drüber.
> Vielleicht war man bei WoW auch mal genervt, wenn einem zum 5. Mal die T4 Brust in Kara weggewürfelt wurde.
> Aber so richtig mit der lauten "Scheißdrauf" Attitüde hab ich noch nie wütend ein Spiel mit Alt+F4 beendet und erstmal gegen meinen Büroschrank getreten.


Kumpel ist früher gern mal total ausgerastet, wenn was nicht klappte - und das auch weit jenseits der Kindheit. Die Maus seines Amiga 500 bestand nur noch aus dem Innenleben, geklickt hat man auf die bloßen Kontakte weil er die Plastikhülle schon lang zerdroschen hatte. Auch geliehene Peripherie von mir (Joystick wars glaub) bzw. meinem Bruder musste dran glauben. Dazu hat er aufgebrüllt wie ein Stier. Ich hab dann meist 2 Minuten vorsichtshalber die Klappe gehalten und ihn erst später mit hämischen Kommentaren tracktiert. xD Heut ist er auch weitaus gelassener und brubbelt höchstens in seinen Kinnbart. Das waren noch Zeiten, da waren Zocker noch ganze Kerle mit Emotionen pur.^^


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2012)

Nichtmal 10k werden auf Armschienen geboten mit
75 Dex
80 Vita
31 Allres
3% Crit
und 180 Leben pro Sekunde...

mir ist ja klar, dass die Werte ausbaufähig sind, aber besser als nix ist es doch auf alle fälle ^^


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

Oh ja, D3 konnte die Erwartungen nach D2 bei weiten nicht erfüllen.


----------



## J0DA (30. Juli 2012)

hab diablo 3 auch gelöscht,bis zu inferno gezockt,war auch super.
aber jetzt keine motivation mehr


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. Juli 2012)

naja ich bin auf inferno durch, diablo hat mir nen monk für 500k gelegt, echt lächerlich wie nahezu unsterblich der war



ich bin von allem onehit gewesen...der monk konnte hingegen sogar in der feuerbrühe stehen bleiben


----------



## Jesbi (31. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> ...ich finde Diablo 3 nachdem was ich gesehen habe extrem eintönig und langweilig.



Mehr gibt es eigentlich dazu nicht zu sagen.
Ich vermute allerdings immernoch, dass Blizz es verpennt hat an D3 zu arbeiten und dann haben Sie schnell 2 Leute dran gesetzt und gesagt mach mal irgendwas, wir haben jetzt über ein Jahrzehnt gewartet die ersten Diablo Spieler sterben uns langsam weg. 
Nie hätte ich gedacht dass ich sowas sage aber Diablo 3 ist das erste Spiel von Blizzard was mich entäuscht hat.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Juli 2012)

49 Euro - 2 Monate Spielspaß = ok

Langweilig ist was anderes. Dauermotivation wie WOW kann ich leider keine Entdecken.

Inferno war ich nur bis Akt 3 - aber was soll´s - ist ja eh immer das gleiche und unmengen
an Gold verballern bzw. vorher farmen um weiter zu kommen, ist mir zu dumm.

Meine 4 Setitems und die Legendaries werde ich nun im Echtgeld AH verticken und später
das Geld für WOW Pets oder sowas verballern. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> ... die ersten Diablo Spieler sterben uns langsam weg.


HEY!!! *entrüstet guck*


----------



## The Bang (31. Juli 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> 49 Euro - 2 Monate Spielspaß = ok
> 
> Langweilig ist was anderes. Dauermotivation wie WOW kann ich leider keine Entdecken.
> 
> ...



kurz und schmerzlos


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Mal wieder als kleiner Gegenpol zum vorherrschenden Ich-hör-auf-Depri-Geseufze:

Gestern Abend das erste Mal kurz vorm Aufgeben gewesen. Bin derzeit in Akt 3 Inferno, Queststand "Das Sündenherz" etc. Der Abstieg durch den Turm (der Verdammten?) hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Es kam natürlich was kommen musste - Champgruppe Gewaltige Phasenbestien. Meine DH ist schon bei weißen "normalen" Bestien onehit, bei blauen demnach noch toter als sie ohnehin wäre. Untot sozusagen. Ging einfach nicht, dank ihres vermaledeiten Teleports waren sie ständig an mir dran, keine Chance. Hab schließlich den Bildschirm angebrüllt (meine Frau war Gottlob bei einer Freundin^^) und frustriert ausgemacht. Was nun? Das Drecksspiel deinstallieren? PC aus dem Fenster werfen? Wohnung anzünden?

Nein, erstmal Ruhe bewahren und durchatmen. Ich wollte ja Herausforderung und hier ist sie. Ein wenig im Internet gesurft, langsam sank der Puls. Schließlich wieder Spiel gestartet und eingeloggt. Die Ausrüstung ist in Ordnung, das muss jetzt gefälligst gehen. Und siehe da... es ging. Die neuerlichen Champs waren nicht so schwer (Sukkubi mit Verseucht/ Schaden reflektieren/ Blocker und nochwas waren gut machbar) und so kämpfte ich mich voran. Das erste Sündenherz wurde ohne Probleme zerstört. Sehr schön. Weiter gings durch den Arreatkrater Teil 2 Richtung Turm 2. Na toll, 2 goldene Champs mit jeweils unverwundbaren Dienern... mein absoluter Hass. Beide geschafft, hat ungefähr so lang gedauert wie ein durchschnittlicher WoW-Raidkampf. Vielleicht länger. Aber keine Kombi ausgelassen, alles gekillt. Nur noch bis in den Turm und den nächsten Questabschnitt freischalten, dann schlafen gehen. Geschafft.

Positiv:

Es ist wieder Motivation da. Ich dachte ich würde es nie durch die dreckigen Türme und erst recht an den Phasenbestien (welcher Sadist hat die erfunden?!) vorbeischaffen. Nun zumindest einen geschafft. Durch das Freischalten des nächsten Questteils kann ich zwischendrin die Reppkosten wieder mit A1-Farmruns ausgleichen ohne von vorn beginnen zu müssen. Bin also nach tagelanger Flaute wieder bestrebt, voran zu kommen.

Negativ:

Nix gegen den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich will es knackig, nachdem WoW immer mehr aufgeweicht wird. Aber... mit Hack 'n Slay hat das im derzeitigen Progress nix mehr zu tun. Ich habe passables Gear, allerdings keine 2 Millionen DpS und für A3 recht wenig Resistenzen. Höhere Werte sind teuer, AH also erstmal keine Option. So spielt es sich eher wie Splinter Cell oder Thief - nur nicht zu früh entdeckt werden, nur nicht treffen lassen. Ich pirsche Meter für Meter vorwärts, immer in Angst vor dem, was als Nächstes kommt. Das ist spannend, aber auch anspannend. Stundenlang kann man so nicht spielen, das ist regelrecht belastend. Man kommt sich vor wie in einem Ein-Mann-Raid. Ich hoffe weiterhin, dass Blizzard hier noch einen guten Mittelweg findet und sei es erst in Monaten.

Des Weiteren ist Gruppenspiel in diesen Regionen nahezu unmöglich. Gestern zweimal versucht, beide Male entsetzt wieder verlassen. Die Viecher (Champs) sind ja allein schon happig genug, mit 4mal sovielen Lebenspunkten aber kaum noch machbar. Ob das so gewollt ist? Wer weiß. Der Anstieg von Akt zu Akt ist wirklich drastisch, auch nach 1.0.3. Akt 1 kein Ding, dort zu sterben ist ärgerlich, weil noch durch eigene Dummheit möglich. Mittlerweile minderwertiges MF-Gear besorgt, weil Dmg-Gear zu stark für den Akt und so hat man vielleicht noch bessere Ausbeute. Akt 2 dann schon deutlich härter, viele unangenehme und nervige Gegner. Akt 3 dann zwar besser spielbar was die Gegner betrifft, aber deren Lebenspunkte fast schon abartig. Splitterbombe haut zwar gut rein, aber dennoch find ich es für ein H & S arg viel. Sehr viel kiten, kein flüssiges Spielgefühl, nicht im Mindesten. Und das bei einer Firma, die den "Flow", den Spielfluss einst im Blut hatte wie keine andere Spieleschmiede.

Wie gesagt, ich bin weiterhin dran. Persönliches Ziel ist in absehbarer Zeit Inferno clear (ohne EGAH, nur mit den von mir selbst erspielten Mitteln). Aber auch mir fallen die Misstände ins Auge. Ich kann mit ihnen umgehen, weil ich Erfahrung mit H & S habe und auch in anderen Spielen nicht alles eitel Sonnenschein war/ ist. Nur manchmal, in schwachen Momenten, wird auch meine Geduld auf eine harte Probe gestellt.^^


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was nun? Das Drecksspiel deinstallieren? PC aus dem Fenster werfen? Wohnung anzünden?


PC anzünden und dann brennend aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## JonnyBee (2. August 2012)

ein paar Wochen ok, dann wirds öde. Hätte Multiplayer Instanzen erwartet anstatt ödes Akte abgrasen. Wieder und wieder und wieder . Für 45 gekauft , für 49 verkauft. durchaus ok


----------



## Caps-lock (2. August 2012)

> Hätte Multiplayer Instanzen erwartet anstatt ödes Akte abgrasen.



Naja das sowas nicht kommt, war zu 100% zu erwarten ^^.
Eine realistische Erwartung wäre gewesen, dass das Akte abgrasen zumindest nicht deprimierend ist .

Diablo war (auch wenn man es mit meheren Leute spielen kann) noch nie wirklich auf Multiplayer ausgelegt.
Ja es gibt Klassen die "tanken" können, aber von einem echten Tank erwarte ich,d ass er beliebig lange an einem Boss stehen kann.
Im Grunde gibts nur Klassen die kiten und Klassen die weniger kiten müssen.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. August 2012)

Hab jetzt meine ganzen Klamotten ins AH reingesteckt, aus.. vorbei. Ende, SCHLUSS!


----------



## Revan76 (3. August 2012)

wen interessieren aussagen wie: ich bin jetzt weg, mir reichts oder rotz spiel, etc. 

fremder123 hat in seiner, für ihn typischen (für mich meist sehr unterhaltsamen) art, aufgeführt was diablo ist oder eben nicht ist und wie man an die sache ran gehen kann. 
wer jetzt rumjammert über mangelnde langzeitmotivation, hätte sich vorher informieren können, was diablo 1 und 2 geboten haben, diablo 3 bieten soll und dann wäre schnell klar gewesen, dass es eben kein weiteres MMO mit multiplayer dungeons ist. (am besten noch *one-klick-charakter-transfer zu wow*)
ich hatte den jahrespass und kann mich gar nicht beschweren, doch auch für 45 euro find ich das spiel vollkommen in ordnung. verglichen mit fifa, cod, skyrim, etc, bietet es eine ähnliche dauer an unterhaltungswert. 
für 45 euro eine einjährige beschäftigungstherapie, die andauernd spannend bleibt.. ganz ehrlich, finde den fehler..


----------



## Caps-lock (3. August 2012)

> für 45 euro eine einjährige beschäftigungstherapie, die andauernd spannend bleibt.. ganz ehrlich, finde den fehler..



Diablo 2 ist über 10 Jahre spannend geblieben...
Und vermutlich spielen immernoch mehr Leute Diablo 2 als Diablo 3 .
Davon abgesehen war es ja der Plan von Blizz, dass Diablo 3 andauernd spannend bleibt, damit sie Geld über das Echtgeld AH machen können.
Und wenn du ein P2W Spiel entwirfst, dann musst du dir einfach mehr Mühe geben.


Blizz hat einfach das Balancing verfailt und nicht ordentlich genug getestet.
Ein spiel wird halt etwas demotivierend, wenn eine Charklasse monatelang ohne Risiko alles abfarmen konnte und andere nicht.
Bzw. wenn du als ehrlicher Spieler extreme Nachteile gegenüber Cheatern hast.
Ja in jedem Spiel wird gecheatet, aber D3 war ja wohl wieder ein Extrembeispiel.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Bzw. wenn du als ehrlicher Spieler extreme Nachteile gegenüber Cheatern hast.


Welche denn? Was die für Ausrüstung ercheaten oder wieviel Gold die auf dem Konto haben, war für mein Spielvergnügen bisher noch nie von Belang. Stell Dir vor, bis zur großen Bekanntgabe in der Presse wusste ich gar nichts von diesem und jenem Exploit. Und ich hatte/ habe sowohl davor als auch danach meinen Spaß weil ich mich von solchen Meldungen nicht im Mindesten beeindrucken lasse. Wer von uns beiden macht jetzt was falsch?


----------



## Caps-lock (3. August 2012)

Ich bin jetzt an dem Punkt wo ich alles vom Spiel gesehen habe und nicht weiterkomme weil es mir an Ausrüstung fehlt.
Ausrüstung kostet Gold, Gold muss man sich erfarmen und wenn jetzt Cheater das ganze Wirtschaftsgefüge in einem Spiel durcheinander bringen, welches zu einem großen Teil auf kaufen/verkaufen ausgelegt ist, dann trübt das meinen Spielspass.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

hab auch vor 2 wochen aufgehört zu spielen. lvl 60er wd alles inkl inferno durch. hätte ja nochmal lust auf eine weitere klasse gehabt, aber dadurch das man alles x-mal durchspielen muss bis mann lvl 60 ist, habe ich keine lust mehr. die hätten ruhig ein paar mehr maps einbauen können (auch wenn sie dynamisch generiert werden). keine lust jetzt nochmal auf normal.alptraum,hölle und dann erst inferno


----------



## myadictivo (4. August 2012)

ich zock ab und an noch meinen hc char. steh grade vor belial normal *bibber*..mein angstgegner...
ansonsten hat das spiel für mich keine motivation mehr zu bieten in der form in der es sich grade befindet.
2-3 wochen farmen für ein item..nöö danke.nephalem buff einsammeln und champs umhauen ist auch nicht sonderlich spannend wenn loot total willkürlich ist. 
natürlich hätt ich bock mal ein ueeeber items zu finden für mich oder das rmah, aber bisherige ausbeute ist echt einfach nur mal traurig 

steh akt3 anfang. hab noch nichtmal probiert ob ich da überlebenschancen hätte. einfach keinen trieb mehr.
chars hab ich alle klassen auf 60 in sc, somit hats sich auch mit twinken gegessen.
hab auch schon überlegt mein krempel ins rmah zu stellen und mir dann wow addon zu gönnen oder so


----------



## The Bang (13. August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_TYC0MMjU0&hd=1


So hätte Diablo 3 werden sollen :0


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2012)

darksiders ist nur kein hack&slay 
und teil 1 hat mir nicht sonderlich gefallen.

mittlerweile bin ich dem hc fieber verfallen. macht zumindest spass, auch wenn die server manchmal zocken nicht zulassen und aktuell mal wieder das AH nicht geht


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Mir wurde es vor 4 Wochen zu langweilig.....Immer das selbe....


----------



## Fremder123 (14. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nein, besser noch: Ca. einen Monat hab ich mich damit noch gequält bis es echt zuviel wurde...


Wie man sich einen ganzen Monat lang mit einer Freizeitbeschäftigung rumquälen kann, obwohl einem das gar keinen Spaß macht (angeblich), werd ich nie verstehen. Soviel Inhaltsleere im Leben angesichts solcher Verzweiflungstaten? Oder wars doch nicht so schlimm wie hier kundgetan und wir springen mal auf den Flametrain auf weil es grad in ist?


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Nein nein... Aber hab es halt ne Weile probiert und ne Freizeitbeschäftigung soll ja auch Spaß machen und das ist längerfristig einfach nicht der Fall gewesen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil...

Da brauch ich auf keinen Flametrain aufspringen, ich hab mir ein Taxi genommen und mich still und leise vom Acker gemacht 



floppydrive schrieb:


> @The Bang
> Wie immer dummer Vergleich von dir aber wir sind ja nichts anderes gewöhnt
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr weiterhin von D3 überdrüssig seit schaut euch mal Path of Exile an




 Eben erst gesehen, schon ein wenig dämlich DS2 mit D3 zu vergleichen, aber naja... 

Und Path of Exile hab ich leider das Beta-WE verpasst und hab noch keinen richtigen Key bekommen. Klingt schon interessant, werde ich mir vielleicht mal ansehen iiiirgendwann mal...


----------



## Rungor (14. August 2012)

passt wohl auch perfekt hier rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich spiel diablo 3 und ja ich hätte mir lieber ein diablo 1 oder 2 mit heutiger auflösung und "high texture" pack gewunschen als diablo 3 aber langweilig ist es nicht...ich spiel doch gerne ununterbrochen auf den selben levels... (und sagt jetzt nicht diablo 3 erzeugt random level...mir kommts jedes mal so vor als würd ich durch die selben gänge laufen...bei diablo 2 war das z.B. nicht der fall)


----------



## Fremder123 (14. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nein nein... Aber hab es halt ne Weile probiert und ne Freizeitbeschäftigung soll ja auch Spaß machen und das ist längerfristig einfach nicht der Fall gewesen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil...


Wobei doch ein Monat (oder wie lange auch immer) für den Preis in Ordnung geht, wie ich finde. Jeder setzt sich halt seine Ansprüche selbst. Ich spiele nach wie vor und habe grad wieder eine Menge Spaß dank einem neuen Twink in Inferno. Ein anderer mag nicht mehr. Ist doch in Ordnung, aber bei so Beiträgen wie im offiziellen Forum "Habe 800 Stunden gespielt und ziehe JETZT ein negatives Fazit", da frag ich mich doch was bei so manchem im Kopf vor sich geht.

Bei der Grafik musste ich dann doch schmunzeln. Recht treffend formuliert, wenn auch recht plakativ (ich finde die Musik in D3 jedenfalls voll in Ordnung).

Edit: Grad noch einen netten legendären Ring gefunden, der meinem Barb, so er denn mal 60 wird, gut stehen dürfte. Vorgestern schon gute orange Armschienen für meine Wiz gefunden... ich glaub Blizzard mag mich. x)


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

ich gebe dem spiel immer mal wieder ne chance und hoffe auf den patch. d2 war auch nicht sofort "perfekt" sondern wurde immer wieder massiv gepatcht.
mit der nächsten inferno und drop anpassung, legendär überarbeitung, skill buffs sowie pvp wirds bestimmt wieder nen bißl besser und paar hundert stunden played time stehen auch auf meiner uhr.

hc macht auch wirklich spass. es ist spannend, man muss überlegter rangehen, sich mehr mit dem char auseinander setzen und zumindest beim ersten char hat man auch noch kein großen goldvorrat um sich immer neuen krempel zu kaufen.
da kann man schon alle paar tage mal für 2-3 stündchen absuchten, moshen, farmen und leveln und sich freuen nicht ins gras gebissen zu haben. und es gibt kein rmah 

bis ich in hc ebenfalls alle chars auf 60 habe (wenn ichs denn überhaupt hinbekomme) gehn noch ein paar monate ins land


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Ich finde Diablo 3 ebenfalls eher enttäuschend. Das Drumherum ist ja durchaus ansprechend, die Videos, die ganzen Boni der Special Edition mit einem Artbook, das nun wirklich ein Buch und kein Heftchen ist und einer Soundtrack-CD, die in CD-Hülle und nicht in Papiertüte geliefert wird, aber das Spiel selbst...

Die Charaktere lassen keinerlei Individualisierung zu, weder in optisch noch in wertetechnischer Hinsicht. In Diablo 2 konnte sich ein Charakter noch durch seine Skillauswahl von anderen Vertretern seiner Klasse unterscheiden, hier wurde mit den Skilltrees eine wichtige Möglichkeit abgeschafft, den Charakteren eine persönliche Note zu geben. Die Grafik ist zwar nicht hässlich, mit der fix eingestellten Iso-Ansicht jedoch auch alles andere als spektakulär. Sacred 2 hat da vor 4 Jahren mehr geboten. Story und Setting sind nicht uninteressant, wirklich motivierend machen sie das Grinden aber dennoch nicht.  Ich würde dem Spiel eine Wertung irgendwo zwischen 65 und 70% geben, kein wirklicher Schrott, aber nichts, was mit Titanquest oder Sacred 2 mithalten könnte.


----------



## myadictivo (21. Januar 2013)

komisch 
mittlerweile finde ich muss es sich nur noch knapp d2 geschlagen geben und selbst da versprechen zukünftige patches abhilfe.
all die anderen hack-slays kommen in meiner beliebtheitsskala erst weit, weit hinter d3..

aber alles persönlicher geschmack. seit 1.05 hab ich mittlerweile ~400 stunden reingebuttert in einen char..tendenz steigend


----------



## Theopa (22. Januar 2013)

Habe jetzt seit längerem mal wieder reingesehen. Zuerst einmal das restliche Gold ins Ah getragen, uns siehe da: 2 neue Waffen, 2 Setteile + einen Ring bekommen. Als ich aufgehört habe, hat das Geld nicht einmal für eine Waffe gereicht 

Nachdem ich nun endlich die (zu Release absolut nötige!) Tankausrichtung bei meinem Barbaren losgeworden bin macht das Spiel wieder richtig Spaß. Verstehe nur immer noch nicht ganz, wo die Leute ihr Glück hernehmen. 2 mal Akt 3 gecleart (MS 1), dabei nichts gefunden, wofür sich die Mühe gelohnt hätte das AH zu öffnen 
Naja, bin auch erst auf Paragon 10, da fehlt noch dicke MF.

Alles in allem: D3 wird besser, es geht zwar langsam aber es tut sich was. Und bei einem SPiel ohne monatliche Kosten habe ich auch ganz ehrlich die Zeit um auf Besserungen zu warten.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Januar 2013)

mf sollte schon so 350+ angepeilt werden imho. es dropt aber auch auf niedrigen paragon leveln und ohne mf-equip öfters mal was.
nur sollte man sich gleich der illusion entledigen, dass ein *bling,bling* leuchtstrahl direkt fette millionen bedeuten.

die variablen stats können einem das dropglück gleich wieder ordentlich vermiesen..nichts desto trotz sollte man natürlich werte vergleichen.
ein affix kann da schon zw. schwefeln und *bingo* unterscheiden..

allerdings gibts auch immer wieder mal nen rare drop (ich hebe alles auf, nicht nur itemlevel 63) der ordentlich kohle bringt.
auch die edelsteine und folianten gehn mittlerweile recht gut zu gold zu machen..so das man zumindest einigermaßen stetig am goldbestand arbeiten kann.

für items >15million aufwärts muss man natürlich ne menge farmen


----------



## Theopa (22. Januar 2013)

Hmmjo, als ich noch als Tank mit extrem wenig Schaden unterwegs war, habe ich die Elitepacks einfach auf 1-2% Leben gehauen und dann Full-MF angezogen. Das erscheint mir im Moment aber als zu aufwändig, damit würde ich extrem Killspeed verlieren.

Dass ich keine Schallende Wut mit Wert 7500€ finden werde ist mir relativ klar, da ist ein Lottogewinn wohl warscheinlicher (und bringt auch mehr Geld). Ich dachte allerdings, dass durch das neue Affix-Auswürfel-System zumindest ein paar halbwegs brauchbare Teile rauskommen würden, die vielleicht ein Twink oder Neuling noch tragen würde. 

Naja, mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt


----------



## myadictivo (23. Januar 2013)

naja, man kann seinen mf wert schon gut steigern..müßt halt mal testen : sonnenhüter waffe, alle anderen slots oder zumindest dort wo du nicht sonst viel stats verlierst vll 10-15% mf drauf und dann noch den begleiter MF equip an und gut ist.
subjektiv empfinde ich jetzt die dropraten höher..allerdings hatte ich zum anfang ohne paragon und ohne mf auch div. drops..ist halt random und mf schraubt im grunde die wahrscheinlichkeit auch nur unwahrscheinlich höher 

damit fährt man denk ich ganz gut, bis das paragon wirklich ausschlaggebend hoch ist


----------



## Iburati (26. Januar 2013)

hallo

ich spielte diablo3 seid release. 
nun kann man seid ein paar tagen die open beta von path of exile zocken.
meiner meinug nach ist es besser wie d3.
jeder der gerne hack´n slay spielt sollte ein blick riskieren.

Path of Exile

mfg

Iburati


----------



## heiduei (27. Januar 2013)

Iburati schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich spielte diablo3 seid release.
> nun kann man seid ein paar tagen die open beta von path of exile zocken.
> ...



Wollte ich eigentlich auch gerade posten als ich diesen Thread im feed gesehen habe !  

War zwar bisher ein strenger Verfechter von Diablo 3, aber PoE ist einfach Meilenweit über D3.
Wenn man nun aber das Gameplay von der Programmierung her von D3 mit PoE kombinieren würde, dann wäre dies das Spiel des Jahrzehnts !


----------



## myadictivo (27. Januar 2013)

ich machs kurz und knapp "ich finde PoE langweilig" 
dafür, dass es in gamerkreisen als d3 killer gehandelt wird hats sich bei mir (letztes mal bei irgend nem kurzzeitigen open beta event gezockt) schnell ausgespielt. steht damit bei mir gleich hinter TL2


----------



## Lancegrim (27. Januar 2013)

Meilenweit über D3? Nehmt ihr Drogen?

Mag sein das gewisse Entscheidungen der Mechanik fragwürdig sind, aber qualitätstechnisch ist PoE ja mal sowas von weit unten das es schon garnicht mehr tiefer geht. Da war selbst Titan Quest besser.

Ne hübsche Grafikengine, die PoE zweifelsfrei hat, reicht aber nicht aus. In meinen Augen jedenfalls.


----------



## heiduei (27. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ne hübsche Grafikengine, die PoE zweifelsfrei hat, reicht aber nicht aus. In meinen Augen jedenfalls.



Wen zum Teufel interessiert die Grafik ? 
Es geht darum, dass PoE einfach was das Item sammeln angeht, weit die Nase vorn hat. 
Wenn man sich einmal in den Skilltree eingearbeitet hat und sich mit dem Orb-System vertraut macht, dann merkt man einfach was daran so viel besser ist.


----------



## Lancegrim (28. Januar 2013)

Ja eben, die Grafik sagt nix aus und die is das einzige das PoE vorne hat.

Das Skillsystem ist zwar umfangreich aber total hirnverbrannt und zeigt gut das die Entwickler arg einfallslos sind, siehe x millionen mal + Stärke als Punkte.... Wow... richtig kreativ...

Was das Itemsammeln angeht... naja da find ich jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu D3 aber najoa. Mir persönlich gefallen keins von beiden Spielen, auch wenn ich mir D3 gekauft hatte, einmal durch und gut.


----------



## heiduei (28. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Das Skillsystem ist zwar umfangreich aber total hirnverbrannt und zeigt gut das die Entwickler arg einfallslos sind, siehe x millionen mal + Stärke als Punkte.... Wow... richtig kreativ...



Man sieht, du hast dich ausgiebig damit beschäftigt... 



Lancegrim schrieb:


> Was das Itemsammeln angeht... naja da find ich jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu D3 aber najoa.



Nur, dass das Sockelsystem ganz anders funktioniert, das Skillsystem damit zusammenhängt und das Orbsystem ganz neue Perspektiven eröffnet...


----------



## floppydrive (28. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja eben, die Grafik sagt nix aus und die is das einzige das PoE vorne hat.
> 
> Das Skillsystem ist zwar umfangreich aber total hirnverbrannt und zeigt gut das die Entwickler arg einfallslos sind, siehe x millionen mal + Stärke als Punkte.... Wow... richtig kreativ...
> 
> Was das Itemsammeln angeht... naja da find ich jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu D3 aber najoa. Mir persönlich gefallen keins von beiden Spielen, auch wenn ich mir D3 gekauft hatte, einmal durch und gut.



Mimimimimimimimimii


----------



## Lancegrim (29. Januar 2013)

Lol mich interessieren beide Spiele nicht, von daher definitiv kein mimimi sondern nur Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## floppydrive (29. Januar 2013)

Interessant bitte erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Karvon (29. Januar 2013)

Ich finde "4 Gewinnt" auch langweilig, das ist aber noch lang kein Grund, solche Threads zu eröffnen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Februar 2013)

heiduei schrieb:


> Wollte ich eigentlich auch gerade posten als ich diesen Thread im feed gesehen habe !
> 
> War zwar bisher ein strenger Verfechter von Diablo 3, aber PoE ist einfach Meilenweit über D3.
> Wenn man nun aber das Gameplay von der Programmierung her von D3 mit PoE kombinieren würde, dann wäre dies das Spiel des Jahrzehnts !



Auch wenn PoE sicherlich nicht meilenweit vor D3 liegt, möchte ich doch hier mal die Gelegenheit nutzen, eine Lanzen dafür zu brechen.
Der "Gold fürs Auktionshausgrinder D3" hat mich relativ schnell kalt gelassen und Torchlight 2 komischerweise auch.

Auf PoE bin ich aber grade voll angesprungen. Grade der Skill tree (oder eher Skill Jungle) macht mir zumindest viel Spaß und ist sozusagen das exakte Gegenteil von D3.
Auch sonst stecken für meinen Geschmack viele gute neue Ideen drin wie skill- und unterstützbare Gems über die auch die Fähigkeiten laufen.
Zudem gibt es keine Gold sondern eine Mat-Währung. 
Mir machts grade viel Spaß, wobei ich speziell die hier gelobte Grafik weniger toll finde.

Titan Quest, meine ewige Nummer 1, bleibt aber weiter ungeschlagen.


----------



## Loony555 (5. Juni 2013)

Muss doch mal eine Lanze für das Spiel brechen.
Ich finde Diablo 3 absolut NICHT langweilig.

Ich habe seit November aufgrund von Umzug, neuem Job und neuer Freundin, leider keinerlei Zeit mehr für WoW, 
das ich ja schon seit Release gezockt habe.
Ich zocke aber dennoch nach wie vor gerne ab und zu am PC.
Bin vom Hardcore zum Casual abgerutscht. Gezwungenermaßen. Aber nicht schlimm. RL kann auch Spass machen. 

Hier kommt D3 voll zum Tragen. Habe es mir damals über den WoW Jahrespass gekauft.
Man kann auch mal entspannt - wenn sich die Zeit findet - einfach ein halbes Stündchen zwanglos zocken. 
Ohne Abogebühren, ohne Mitspieler zu suchen, ohne stundenlang eingeloggt zu sein. Das gefällt mir.

Ich liebe das Spiel, das Szenario, die Atmosphäre, die krachenden Sound- und Physikeffekte...
Ich spiele es nach wie vor ganz zwanglos und mit großer Begeisterung, 
obwohl ich seit Release schon x hundert Stunden gespielt habe und Diablo auch schon 
einige Male mit verschiedenen Klassen in den Staub geschickt habe.

Denke D3 werde ich auch in einigen Jahren noch spielen.


----------



## floppydrive (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn man keinen Anspruch hat geht das schon klar


----------



## myadictivo (5. Juni 2013)

zumindest arbeiten die jungs fleissig an der balance und der spielmechanik. das game ist zwar imho noch nicht der überkracher wie d2, aber man kommt auf seine kosten. zukünftige patches versprechen auch viel besserung.
also ich hatte jetzt fast 600 stunden spielspass mit meinem main und ihn endlich auf maximaler paragonstufe.
spiele die langweilig sind, fliegen i.d.r. nach spätestens 10 stunden von meiner platte..


----------



## Pantheron (5. Juni 2013)

D2 war vor LoD auch nicht der Überkracher und ist erst richtig mit 1.10 und 1.11 was ordentliches geworden also abwarten und Bier trinken und nicht D3 ohne Addon mit einem D2 vergleichen wo wesentlich mehr Entwicklerstunden drinne stecken!


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2013)

Pantheron schrieb:


> abwarten und Bier trinken und nicht D3 ohne Addon mit einem D2 vergleichen wo wesentlich mehr Entwicklerstunden drinne stecken!


Das bezweifel ich aber mal stark. Die Entwicklung von D3 begann bereits im Jahr 2000, bevor es 2005 damals eingestampft wurde. Ab 2006 wurde es dann noch mal in Angriff genommen. Nimmt man allein nur diese Zeit, dann waren das bereits schon mehr als 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. 
D2 kam Anfang 2000 (US ende 1999) auf den Markt nur drei Jahre nach Diablo 1.


----------



## floppydrive (5. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich aber mal stark. Die Entwicklung von D3 begann bereits im Jahr 2000, bevor es 2005 damals eingestampft wurde. Ab 2006 wurde es dann noch mal in Angriff genommen. Nimmt man allein nur diese Zeit, dann waren das bereits schon mehr als 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit.
> D2 kam Anfang 2000 (US ende 1999) auf den Markt nur drei Jahre nach Diablo 1.



Unsinniger Vergleich da wir hier von unterschiedlichen Ären der Entwicklung reden, ein Diablo 3 hat logisch mehr Entwicklungsaufwand weil der Background der dahinter steht viel größer ist, ob es nun Engine oder Netcode usw. ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Unsinniger Vergleich da wir hier von unterschiedlichen Ären der Entwicklung reden, ein Diablo 3 hat logisch mehr Entwicklungsaufwand weil der Background der dahinter steht viel größer ist, ob es nun Engine oder Netcode usw. ist.


Sehe ich anders.

Es sind andere Ären, ja. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass D2 keine 3D-Engine hat, sondern eine rein isometrische 2D-Engine ist und alle Grafiken Sprites sind, ist hier der Entwicklungs- und Designaufwand sogar noch um ein vielfaches größer, als D3 mit einer 3D-Engine, wo man in Realtime einfach Models laden und in entsprechenden Kameraperspektiven rotieren und rendern lassen kann und dazu noch ein paar Licht- und Schatteneffekte dazuschaltet.

Netcode hatte D2 damals auch schon.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Unsinniger Vergleich da wir hier von unterschiedlichen Ären der Entwicklung reden, ein Diablo 3 hat logisch mehr Entwicklungsaufwand weil der Background der dahinter steht viel größer ist, ob es nun Engine oder Netcode usw. ist.


Das was du schreibst ist unsinnig.
Nur weil eine Grafik besser ist, muss ein Spiel nicht zwangsläufig länger in der Entwicklung stehen. Das zeigen viele aktuelle Shooter. Deren Entwicklung geht heute sogar teilweise schneller als früher.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das was du schreibst ist unsinnig.
> Nur weil eine Grafik besser ist, muss ein Spiel nicht zwangsläufig länger in der Entwicklung stehen. Das zeigen viele aktuelle Shooter. Deren Entwicklung geht heute sogar teilweise schneller als früher.




Dann mal etwas genauer, wir müssen das hier etwas genauer betrachten da du hier "aktuelle Shooter" schreibst. 

Hierbei haben die Shooter schonmal nicht die Engine Probleme wie andere Spiele da meist eine alte Version aufpoliert wird (CoD, BF usw.) bei Diablo 3 wurde im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger wiederum komplett umgeworfen und hat keine 2D Engine mehr. 

Dazu ist noch zu sagen das heutige Entwickler auch einfach mehr Arbeitskräfte haben als eine Studio vor 10 Jahre, das trifft sowohl Blizzard als auch andere Entwickler. Man sieht doch im aktuellen Indie Bereich was für Projekt mit so kleinen Teams "nur" möglich sind.

Diese Liste könnte man ewig fortführen, in der aktuellen Spielentwicklung gibt es nun mal soviele Facetten die hier in Anspruch genommen werden müssen die vor 10 Jahren doch noch eher im Hintergrund waren.



Zu dem Thema 2D/3D siehst du das wohl etwas falsch, ein 3D Spiel hat immer mehr Aufwand weil hier viel mehr beachtet werden muss hier geht es um Beleuchtung, Perspektive, Animation und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil. 

2D Sprites sind nun mal ein einfaches und schnelles Mittel etwas darzustellen, das soll keine Wertung daran sein wie gut sowas ist oder passend zu einem Spiel, mir geht es dabei nur um die reine Entwicklung. 


Die ganze Spielentwicklung kann man so nicht abhandeln und sagen "früher ging es schneller und besser" ist nun mal falsch da gerade in der Entwicklung alles komplizierter geworden ist (ob nun besser ist eine andere Frage).


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema 2D/3D siehst du das wohl etwas falsch, ein 3D Spiel hat immer mehr Aufwand weil hier viel mehr beachtet werden muss hier geht es um Beleuchtung, Perspektive, Animation und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil.
> 
> 2D Sprites sind nun mal ein einfaches und schnelles Mittel etwas darzustellen, das soll keine Wertung daran sein wie gut sowas ist oder passend zu einem Spiel, mir geht es dabei nur um die reine Entwicklung.
> 
> ...


Eine 3D-Engine ist schneller entwickelt, als eine 2D-Engine, denn da gehts hauptsächlich um Mathematik und Arithmetik. Beleuchtung und Perspektive sind Sachen, die man mit ein paar Zeilen Code ändern kann, ggf. muss man ein paar Shader-Scripte anpassen. Animationen werden auch in 3D-Programmen erstellt. Also 3D-Engines erledigen vieles selbständig aus sich selbst heraus, sobald das Grundgerüst erstmal steht.

Bei 2D-Engines sieht das Ganze aber etwas komplizierter aus, da man, wie in einem Zeichentrickfilm, für jede Bewegung, jede Perspektive, usw. entsprechende Sprites erstellen und exportieren muss. Das funktioniert (in der Moderne jedenfalls) zwar auch mit 3D-Programmen, aber anders als in 3D-Engines, kann man hier keine Model- und Animationsdateien übergeben, die die Engine selbständig verarbeitet, sondern muss jeden "Frame" und jede Animation als einzelnes Bild (oder Bildfolge) in einem entsprechenden Format (32x32, 64x64, 96x96, o.ä.) und einer entsprechenden Perspektive / Kamerawinkel so exportieren, dass es die 2D-Engine verdauen kann. Schlimmstenfalls (früher) muss man alles per Hand zeichnen.

Licht- und Schatteneffekte lassen sich mit einer 2D-Engine auch nicht wirklich so einfach automatisch realisieren, da man hier ja in der Regel keine "3D-Informationen" hat, die die Engine verarbeiten und mit entsprechender Arithmetik selbständig errechnen kann, sondern man muss (bestenfalls) eine zusätzliche Bump-Map oder Light-Map erstellen, die man der 2D-Engine beibringen muss. OpenGL und DirectX nehmen einem auch hier in der 2D-Welt inzwischen viel Arbeit ab, aber es ist auf jeden Fall aufwendiger, als in einer 3D-Engine.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit Kollisionen und Z-Tiefen. In 3D-Engines kann man Polygone exakt auf Kollisionen überprüfen lassen, bei 2D-Engines ist das auch etwas komplizierter, da man ja zB mit einem Sprite unter ("vor") einem Baum oder einem Haus oder einer Mauer vorbeilaufen will, ohne, dass zB der Kopf des Sprites mit der Wurzel des Baums oder dem Fundament des Hauses / der Mauer kollidiert. Oder wenn man hinter einem Baum oder einem Haus oder einer Mauer vorbeilaufen will, ... etc.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2013)

Thx spectrumizer

Dem braucht man nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Neneko89 (9. Juni 2013)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch wenn PoE sicherlich nicht meilenweit vor D3 liegt, möchte ich doch hier mal die Gelegenheit nutzen, eine Lanzen dafür zu brechen.
> Der "Gold fürs Auktionshausgrinder D3" hat mich relativ schnell kalt gelassen und Torchlight 2 komischerweise auch.
> 
> Auf PoE bin ich aber grade voll angesprungen. Grade der Skill tree (oder eher Skill Jungle) macht mir zumindest viel Spaß und ist sozusagen das exakte Gegenteil von D3.
> ...



Mhh... also, werd jetz wahrscheinlich eh geflamed, aber... Wenn einem das AH so derb zum Hals raushängt warum nutzt "ihr" es dann? Machts doch einfach chillig und sammelt euch selbst den Kram, handelt privat mit Spielern oder sonstwas. So sehr ist man nu aufs AH auch nicht angewiesen. oO Spieler beschneiden sich meistens leider selbst den Content :/


----------



## myadictivo (9. Juni 2013)

viele haben vergessen, dass der weg das ziel ist 
d3 bietet (grade auch mit den jüngst eingeführten crafting rezepten + dropchancen überarbeitung) jedenfalls mehr als genug möglichkeiten völlig autark vom AH zu zocken bzw seinen char auch ohne 24/7 gefarme günstig im AH zu equipen.
ist dann halt nicht BiS, aber funktioniert..


----------



## WoWFanBoy1337 (12. Juni 2013)

Warum hören diejenigen, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt nicht einfach auf zu spielen und der Rest zockt weiter?

Durch solche Threats werden doch bloß Streitereien, Trolling und Flames gefördert... Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## floppydrive (13. Juni 2013)

Wer trollt den hier, im Thread wurde normal diskutiert


----------



## Naddeltrauma (22. Juni 2013)

Das der tread noch exestiert is schon fragwürdig,hab 1700 std aufm D3 tacho.... und es werden mehr wenn man es zulässt.
5 klassen nee menge verschiedener skills die wiederrum mit unterschiedlichem gear harmonieren und der HC mode...
Sicher auch hier und da paar frustmomente,aber wo hat man sowas nicht.

aber jetz die eigentliche frage.... warum der tread?
ich renn doch auch nicht ins bf,dayZ oder Guild wars forum um allen zu erzählen wie langweilig ihr spiel doch ist.


----------



## TheCasanova (23. Juni 2013)

Also ich finds auch lahm. Ich hab in den ersten Wochen jede Klasse auf 60 gespielt, dann ein bisschen HC bis ca lvl 40 (was damals noch viel härter war) und dann war die Luft raus.
Bezeichnend ist dass ich mehr Lust habe Diablo 2 nochmal anzufangen als bei Diablo 3 noch irgendwas zu machen. Der wiederspielwert ist mir bei Diablo 3 einfach viel viel viel zu gering. Etwa so gering wie bei einem Single-Player Shooter.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere stammt der Thread noch von der Zeit vor dem Release von D3 (man darf mich gern korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege). Da wollte der Threadersteller halt wissen, was die Leute an D3 gut finden, da er das Spiel auf ner Messe gesehn hat, aber nicht sonderlich spannend fand. Daher hat der Thread durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie D3 heute ist, aber in der Release-Version wars tatsächlich langweilig (oder empfand ich zumindest so). Das heisst, "langweilig" ist eigentlich das falsche Wort. Paar mal durchspielen hatte wirklich was und die Story ist nach wie vor genial. Aber der Wiederspiel-Faktor war zumindest damals, als ich aufgehört hab, aus folgenden Gründen nicht gegeben:
Zuerst die wirklich üblen Dinge:
- Keine Random-Maps
- Keine Farmbosse
- Nur noch 4 Spieler pro Team möglich
- Kein Level-Hopping möglich
- Endspiel war Goldfarming statt Itemfarming (keine Ahnung ob das heute noch so ist)
- Keine Talentbäume
- Must-Have-Skills
- Keine Individualisierbarkeit durch Stats oder Talente, wodurch es absolut keinen Sinn macht, die selbe Charakterklasse mehrfach zu spielen.

Und dann die Dinge, die sie ja noch geändert haben:
- Level-System-Ende mit lvl 60 (wobeis da heute ja das Paragon-System gibt)
- Keine anständigen Items (was sie ja scheinbar auch geändert haben)

Da war bei mir dann halt relativ schnell Schluss, weil der Wiederspielfaktor einfach gegen null tendierte. Mag sein, dass das heute alles besser und lustiger ist, aber damal wars das nicht und das hat sich bis heute recht bei mir eingeprägt. Was mich aber am meisten nervte war die Tatsache, dass so ziemlich alles, was in D2 absolut gelungen war, für D3 über den Haufen geworfen wurde.
Und man kann behaupten was man will. Selbst das ungepatchter Original-D2 mit seinen vielen Fehlern und Macken und nem Pala der praktisch unbrauchbar war, hatte nen wesentlich grösseren Wiederspielfaktor, als D3 nach den ersten zig Patches.


----------



## Naddeltrauma (24. Juni 2013)

Ja der tread is noch von der openbeta zeit,hab selbst damals oft genug meinen senf dazu gegeben......und das war damals auch sinnvoll da jemand meinte nach 3std spielzeit und dem 1halben act schon das ganze spiel zu kennen. Das spiel hat 
Potenzial,aber die wenigsten lassen sich überhaupt darauf ein. jede klasse hat 2 richtig gute skillbuilds und ne menge exotischer alternativen... das grpspiel is herrlich wenn jeder sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt kommt eine synergie zustande und man kann mit schlechtem gear recht hohe mp stufen schaffen. wer natürlich unwissend und allein da ziellos rumstolpert brauch sich nicht über fehlende motivation wundern... der loot ist immernoch verbesserungswürdig,aber es wird auch ständig was verbessert.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Juni 2013)

Joah das was Davatar so sagt kann man stehen lassen, alles andere ist halt nur schönreden.

Habe letztens erst wieder mit D2 angefangen und das fesselt jetzt immernoch mehr als D3 :/


----------



## Negev (8. Dezember 2013)

Bislang hab ich mich Diablo 3 erfolgreich verwehrt. Nun hab ich Diablo mal angetastet und das Game hat mich doch irgendwie in den Bann gezogen...
Tolles Gameplay (als Zauberin), tolle Geschichte auch die Präsentation, die Stimmung finde ich sehr gut.

Neu-Tristesia... der Name dieses Dorfes ist Programm. Ich find die Atmosphäre ziemlich gut! Aber irgendwie ist mir das ganze auch zu düster die Farben sind dezent gewählt.
Ändert sich das noch oder hält man sich in Diablo 3 immer in solch düsteren Gegenden auf oder wandelt in Gruften umher?
Was ich auch nicht so recht versteh ist das Werte-System, davon gibt es ja reichlich... 
Dann versteh ich nicht was Diablo 3 eigentlich genau ist! Spielt man es alleine, mit Freunden (wobei ich niemand kenne, persönlich, der Diablo zockt) oder Online?
Wie groß ist die Spielwelt von Diablo 3? Wie abwechslungsreich?

Dann frage ich mich wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation ausschaut?
Gerade die zufallsgenerierten Dungons, die Davatar angesprochen hat, fände ich sehr interessant. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Blaido (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich frage mich echt wie man es "wagen" Diablo 3 so in den dreck zu ziehen.. Bei ALLEN Kritikpunkten sollte man doch nicht vergessen das es ein ganz normales Spiel ist ohne monatlichen Kosten etc. Selbst nur den Normal modus gespielt zu haben macht das Spiel schon einiges besser als andere vergleichbare Spiele... Ich hab das Gefühl manche Leute wollen einfach zu viel


----------



## labatal (13. Dezember 2013)

sry aber d3 langweilig ?? lol ich war so dum und habe es aufgehört zu spielen wegen dem ah  aber jetzt wo das addon kommt ärger ich mich sehr =9 den das spiel wird super werden egal was ein paar spieler meckern das es nicht neu ist oder so freu mich voll drauf 


p.s. frage weiß einer wieso bei steam nicht wächter von mittelerde  nicht zu kaufen gibt bitte per pn schreiben danke


----------



## Negev (13. Dezember 2013)

Habs mir jetzt geholt... echt cool muss ich sagen!
Auf Normal bin ich durch. Wie gesagt ist das Gameplay, die Atmosphäre und das Storytelling super!
Jetzt bin ich Anfang Level 30 und der Alptraummodus ist dran. Moment was heißt das? 
Es heißt: das ganze nochmal von vorne. Selbe Geschichte, selbe Gebiete. Nur etwas schwerer (klar man ist Level 30).

Aktuell hab ich noch Ziele. Ich will meine Zauberin noch auf 60 bringen, ebenso ein Babaren.
Aber ich kann absolut verstehen wenn Diablo III nach einiger Zeit Langweilig wird 
- bekommt man den selben Content immer und immer wieder zu Gesicht, auch im "Endgame" (für Leute die irgendwie weiterspielen wollen).

 Zumindest auf dem weg zur Endstufe hätte ich mir mehr Abwechslung gewünscht!
Natürlich sollte man bedenken, dass für Diablo keine Kosten anfallen! Da hat @Blaido vollkommen Recht.

Jedoch verspricht das neue Addon mit zufallsgenerierten Dungons genügend Abwechslung! Ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf...


----------



## zoizz (14. Dezember 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Habs mir jetzt geholt... echt cool muss ich sagen!
> Auf Normal bin ich durch. Wie gesagt ist das Gameplay, die Atmosphäre und das Storytelling super!
> Jetzt bin ich Anfang Level 30 und der Alptraummodus ist dran. Moment was heißt das?
> Es heißt: das ganze nochmal von vorne. Selbe Geschichte, selbe Gebiete. Nur etwas schwerer (klar man ist Level 30).



Sehr wirtschaftlich in der "Herstellung" des Spiel. Und man kann dem Käufer eine billige Produktion (30h Spielzeit waren früher einfach lächerlich) hochwertiger andrehen, denn man kann ja nochmal und nochmal und nochmal schwerer Spielen mit besseren Werten (x+5%) auf den Items. Empfand ich bei WoW auch schon verarsche mit den verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen.



Negev schrieb:


> Zumindest auf dem weg zur Endstufe hätte ich mir mehr Abwechslung gewünscht!
> Natürlich sollte man bedenken, dass für Diablo keine Kosten anfallen! Da hat @Blaido vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Jedoch verspricht das neue Addon mit *zufallsgenerierten Dungons* genügend Abwechslung! Ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf...



Das hätte von Anfang an dazugehört. Aber so kann man dieses "Feature" für Bares nachreichen und verdient extra dran.


----------



## Negev (14. Dezember 2013)

@zoizz
Ein Call of Duty hat auch nicht mehr Spielzeit als D3... beschwerst du dich deswegen?
Darüber hinaus ist für einige Spieler D3, dank der heftigen Itemspierale, durchaus eine Langzeitbeschäftigung.
Außerdem lädt es zum zocken für Zwischen durch ein. Was will man mehr?

Das Spiele früher mehr beschäftigt haben weil sie einige Features mehr bereit hielte, will ich aber nicht bestreite.


----------



## Fusie (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich mache mein Kreuz auch bei, D1 gespielt, aber D3 konnte mich nicht wirklich begeistern und binden. Da ziehe ich noch eher Torchlight vor, bzw. im Moment die ersten Schritte in Path of Exile, und Torchlight 2 wird auch sicher noch irgendwann dran kommen.

Unterm Strich, die Zwischensequenzen sind nach wie vor sehr gut gemacht, aber was das eigentliche Spiel (trifft auf D3 und inzwischen auch WoW zu) betrifft, da gibt es auch interessantere Alternativen... wäre doch wirklich langweilig, wenn alle nur das gleiche Spiel spielen würden.


----------

